# Ltttc graduates!



## Jennifer01

Hello!
I wanted to start a thread for 35+ ladies that have graduated from long term ttc. Being pregnant after ltttc is a unique experience, anyone want to join in? I know there is at least one lovely lady ready to join me:kiss:
About me:
1 dd born 1995 
1 LO due April 2013-after 3 years ttc, a gorgeous clomid baby :cloud9:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

:happydance: for the thread! 

I feel like a bit of a fraud because compared to most LTTTCers I've actually ended up in the camp due to recurrent mc.... But here I am 2.6 yrs later.

No earth babies and we're hoping this is our rainbow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
EDD: June 2013

Jen are you finding out the flavour? How are feeling these days, is 2nd tri as easy as they say? 

:hugs: soooo happy to be chatting again xxx


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> :hi:
> 
> :happydance: for the thread!
> 
> I feel like a bit of a fraud because compared to most LTTTCers I've actually ended up in the camp due to recurrent mc.... But here I am 2.6 yrs later.
> 
> No earth babies and we're hoping this is our rainbow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> EDD: June 2013
> 
> Jen are you finding out the flavour? How are feeling these days, is 2nd tri as easy as they say?
> 
> :hugs: soooo happy to be chatting again xxx



Hi Peace:flower:

Of course you are not a fraud!! I am happy that you are here:kiss:
We are going to find out the sex in less than 3 week!! So excited!
I have heard that second tri is great...not so much for me:dohh:
Having massive tailbone pain already, can't imagine what I will be like in a couple of months!
How are things going with you? When was your last scan?


----------



## peacebaby

Oh exciting thats not long to find out :blue:/:pink:..any guesses from the family?

Had an "emergency" scan last week - thats me, freaked out running to hospital needing a scan because my boobs deflated and stopped aching:sick: disappeared too. Well that was then.. this week has been the opposite, nausea hangs around all day...but i'm already dying for another scan :haha:

Still can't believe it though...feels too good to be true. 

Ouch tailbone pain and renovations...take it easy :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

As a former pregnant lady after infertility can I join you? :blush: 

I miss you guys and want to chat with you about your pregnancies. 

Maybe if I post here it will make me pregnant!! :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Oh exciting thats not long to find out :blue:/:pink:..any guesses from the family?
> 
> Had an "emergency" scan last week - thats me, freaked out running to hospital needing a scan because my boobs deflated and stopped aching:sick: disappeared too. Well that was then.. this week has been the opposite, nausea hangs around all day...but i'm already dying for another scan :haha:
> 
> Still can't believe it though...feels too good to be true.
> 
> Ouch tailbone pain and renovations...take it easy :hugs:


First trimester was the same for me...how many times in a day can a girl poke at her boobs to make sure they are still sore?!:haha:
I keep getting both girl and boy guesses so we will see, although I did post my scan on here and it was pretty unanimous that it's a girl:shrug:
How many weeks are you now peace??


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> As a former pregnant lady after infertility can I join you? :blush:
> 
> I miss you guys and want to chat with you about your pregnancies.
> 
> Maybe if I post here it will make me pregnant!! :rofl:


Of course you can, and you never know, it just might:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready who knows :haha: but i know someone who was on a similar thread and she kept saying that she would be joining the ladies...what do you know, it happened!

LOL yeah i'm a professional boob self-groper:haha:

I should be somewhere between 10-11 wks. My anxiety levels are through the roof, my consultant has my danger zone marked out until 16 wks with another window at 20-22wks. 

The NT scan appointment letter arrived...scary stuff.

Have you tried using a back support belt? 

I'd like a doppler but DH thinks i'll be more anxious then...blah :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

:shhh:

I'm stalking you guys...


----------



## peacebaby

Hehe hopefully you'll join us in obsessing soon.


----------



## readyformore

Yay!! Milty is here to stalk too! I'm not the only one....:hugs:

Peace, sorry about the anxiety. :hugs: I wouldn't bother with the doppler. You might find your heartbeat instead and think it's the babies so that's pointless, or you might not find it, and the baby is ok, and you're freaking out unnecessarily. I've heard that some like it and it helps to reduce their anxiety, so it might be worth it, but it could increase it too.

Jen....post the baby gender pics here!! :happydance:


----------



## Jennifer01

I can agree with ready, the Doppler can be counter productive, BUT....I do have one:haha: my doctor was able to find baby's hb with one just before 10 weeks, and I've been using mine since about 12 weeks without issue. For whatever reason it's always pretty easy to find. I knew what I was looking for bc I saw it done already by the doc, so I knew how to tell the difference between the arteries and the hb. The one I have also shows the heart rate, it always seems to hover around the high 140's.
I am going to try to snag some computer time, my phone won't let me post the pic:dohh:


----------



## Jennifer01

Ok here's the last pic... I will get a new one on the 23rd that will (hopefully) show the sex!
 



Attached Files:







image_zps05f7bb2b.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## readyformore

Jennifer01 said:


> Ok here's the last pic... I will get a new one on the 23rd that will (hopefully) show the sex!

:cry::cry::cry: Look at that pretty baby!! :hugs:

Um.....no gender guess. I feel cheated. I was expecting a crotch shot. :haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh wow it's so clear already and she looks so big...

Yes I said she...mark it down


----------



## crystal443

I'm stalking too!!! Missed you Jen and so glad to see you back :hugs::hugs: Ok here are my guesses:

I guess a girl for Jen and a boy for Peace :thumbup: 

Jen that is a lovely photo of baby, are you showing much yet? What does your dd think of everything :)


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Jennifer01 said:
> 
> 
> Ok here's the last pic... I will get a new one on the 23rd that will (hopefully) show the sex!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: Look at that pretty baby!! :hugs:
> 
> Um.....no gender guess. I feel cheated. I was expecting a crotch shot. :haha:Click to expand...

Ha! Yes hopefully the next pic will include a crotch shot!!


----------



## Jennifer01

At this point if it's not a girl I will be shocked, most people seem to guess girl!
I was trying to upload a (clothed!):haha: belly shot because I think my belly is HUGE!!! But everyone says its average so...

My dd is thrilled! She is wayyyy better than I thought, and we talk/shop baby stuff which is fun!

It's still super surreal. I really thought it just wasn't going to happen, ever. I started to secretly prepare myself, like thinking about the things we will be able to do financially and freedom wise. In the last week I have started to feel some tiny movements and I think the more I feel the more real it will get. 

Sorry for rambling, I get more rambly/emotional lately :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Ok, listening to you talk about feeling the baby move and shopping for her has made me a little teary eyed. It's a smidge embarrassing. :blush::cloud9:

Jen I bet it will take until you're huge and you can SEE the baby move to really let it sink it. I know that with my second son, it really never sunk in. :shrug: I prepared for his arrival, but I was walking into the hospital in labor and repeatedly saying, "I can't believe we are having another baby." :haha:

Have you started discussing names yet?


----------



## Bravemom

Omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Now I can stalk you both on here :haha:Jennifer how much clomid did you take and when ?i have just finished mine from this month ,100 mg cd1-5 :thumbup:Any tips greatly appreciated ,really love the thread :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Jen, my perfectly unscientific guess was girl then boy. I think the skull and forehead have soft feminine features :shrug: but i'll be different & say boy. Thats so cool to have DD all excited & shopping with you :cloud9:

Ready, you make a good point & that was DHs line of thought too but yesterday he caved so I ordered it today for next day delivery. For me right now the reassurance outweighs the negative but I wont use it beyond a certain point. On another note, I am thrilled to read that you got the blocked tube you were hoping for:haha: Thats a huge step forward & its totally valid and realistic to feel a renewed sense of hope. Will you do IUI or natural? I'm excited for you!

Bmom yay for clomid! Hoping the golden egg springs forth this cycle xx

Crystal, haha at the flavour guess. Weirdly this is the first time I haven't had any girl/boys dreams, with my other bfp's the dreams were clear as daylight. But this time all my crazy vivid dreams featured female friends and family members :shrug: Dh's sister has just had a girl, the first baby in the family in over 40yrs so lets see who comes next. Right now I still can't get my head around the idea that "its a real baby" so I have no ideas about girl/boy. Acupuncturists say they can tell by a certain type of pulse in the wrist they're trained to look for, if its dominant in the right hand its a girl, left hand is boy. I have no clue what i'm doing but i do check this "elusive pulse" 2 million times day:haha:

Girls I need advice. When we first started ttc I felt some confidence that I could handle being a mum, I was also more energetic then. My experience with babies & toddlers was fresh as I'd just spent 2 yrs re-training for a second career as a Montessori teacher, also did lots of babysitting for family in my youth but thats all light years away now. With the whole sordid ttc saga I put all my energy and focus into that & strategising to solve all my fertility issues. It became the outline and the detail of everything i did really. Somewhere along the line I forgot what I was fighting for and my miscarriages crushed that initial confidence.....With no significant involvement with kids of any age over the last few years I feel like I have no clue and won't know what do if this baby actually arrives. Help!! Where do I start? Any books to recommend? I dont even know what I'm supposed to be buying :wacko: Throw it all at me please!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

awww Peace, you will do fine :thumbup: I will be writing you a longer post later because I have to go and get ready now but I'm sure we all have advice:blush::haha::haha: Be back later with advice:thumbup::haha:


----------



## readyformore

I have to say that I LOVE this thread. We can all talk about babies and pregnancy and I feel a little weird doing that on the ltttc thread. :blush:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Girls I need advice. When we first started ttc I felt some confidence that I could handle being a mum, I was also more energetic then. My experience with babies & toddlers was fresh as I'd just spent 2 yrs re-training for a second career as a Montessori teacher, also did lots of babysitting for family in my youth but thats all light years away now. With the whole sordid ttc saga I put all my energy and focus into that & strategising to solve all my fertility issues. It became the outline and the detail of everything i did really. Somewhere along the line I forgot what I was fighting for and my miscarriages crushed that initial confidence.....With no significant involvement with kids of any age over the last few years I feel like I have no clue and won't know what do if this baby actually arrives. Help!! Where do I start? Any books to recommend? I dont even know what I'm supposed to be buying :wacko: Throw it all at me please!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:


Peace :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

This is a NORMAL first time mom feeling, (or even an experienced mom feeling :blush:). This isn't necessarily related to ltttc or miscarriages. I think that we all feel inadequate about having complete responsibility for a helpless little person. Heck when my first son was born, I couldn't even give him a bath without my husband. And I had probably given hundreds of other babies baths. It was just different with my own. I felt I was going to do it wrong. 

There really is no RIGHT way to parent. You have to just guess and test and get to know your baby. See what works right for both of you. Books are okay, but you have to remember that your baby has never read the book. 

You will need approximately 5% of everything that is sold in baby stores so don't get overwhelmed. You need either boobs or bottles, diapers, and transportation (stroller if in the city, or car seat if in the suburbs). Of course a few articles of clothing are nice too. :thumbup::haha: We can discuss specifics when you are ready, but I don't think that's the main focus of your post. 

The bottom line is that you WILL BE THE BEST MOTHER YOUR BABY WILL EVER KNOW. Period!! 

It's hard to have confidence when you've never done it before. That's okay. The confidence will come. 

Try not to doubt yourself too much. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready :hugs: that's a huge relief to know right now. Had my booking in appointment yesterday and the advertisements & catalogues given to us were dreadfully overwhelming. 

Yes, please feel free to chat infinitely all things pregnancies & babies. Experienced mums are the best guides and besides its just fun to read!


----------



## Jennifer01

readyformore said:


> Ok, listening to you talk about feeling the baby move and shopping for her has made me a little teary eyed. It's a smidge embarrassing. :blush::cloud9:
> 
> Jen I bet it will take until you're huge and you can SEE the baby move to really let it sink it. I know that with my second son, it really never sunk in. :shrug: I prepared for his arrival, but I was walking into the hospital in labor and repeatedly saying, "I can't believe we are having another baby." :haha:
> 
> Have you started discussing names yet?

Yup you're probably right, I can already imagine oh and I walking into the hospital in labour looking all wide eyed and shell shocked!! We have a few names but nothing concrete, I think once we find out gender we will really get down to choosing.


----------



## Jennifer01

Bravemom said:


> Omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Now I can stalk you both on here :haha:Jennifer how much clomid did you take and when ?i have just finished mine from this month ,100 mg cd1-5 :thumbup:Any tips greatly appreciated ,really love the thread :thumbup::hugs:

Yay bmom so glad you're here:hugs:
I took 50 mg. I was instructed to take it days 5-9, but on the last month I took it 3-7. I did that partly because I searched fertility friend charts for bfps on clomid and I felt like the day 3-7 girls were winning:haha: and partly because when we were at the fs and he was talking to us about trying iui he said i would take clomid 3-7. you know, I almost didn't take it that month because I was going to save it for after my laparoscopy. Glad I took it!! And of course don't forget the can of coke :rofl: Please post on here how it's going! (and get some ibuprofen for the clomid headaches)


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> :hi:
> 
> Jen, my perfectly unscientific guess was girl then boy. I think the skull and forehead have soft feminine features :shrug: but i'll be different & say boy. Thats so cool to have DD all excited & shopping with you :cloud9:
> 
> Ready, you make a good point & that was DHs line of thought too but yesterday he caved so I ordered it today for next day delivery. For me right now the reassurance outweighs the negative but I wont use it beyond a certain point. On another note, I am thrilled to read that you got the blocked tube you were hoping for:haha: Thats a huge step forward & its totally valid and realistic to feel a renewed sense of hope. Will you do IUI or natural? I'm excited for you!
> 
> Bmom yay for clomid! Hoping the golden egg springs forth this cycle xx
> 
> Crystal, haha at the flavour guess. Weirdly this is the first time I haven't had any girl/boys dreams, with my other bfp's the dreams were clear as daylight. But this time all my crazy vivid dreams featured female friends and family members :shrug: Dh's sister has just had a girl, the first baby in the family in over 40yrs so lets see who comes next. Right now I still can't get my head around the idea that "its a real baby" so I have no ideas about girl/boy. Acupuncturists say they can tell by a certain type of pulse in the wrist they're trained to look for, if its dominant in the right hand its a girl, left hand is boy. I have no clue what i'm doing but i do check this "elusive pulse" 2 million times day:haha:
> 
> Girls I need advice. When we first started ttc I felt some confidence that I could handle being a mum, I was also more energetic then. My experience with babies & toddlers was fresh as I'd just spent 2 yrs re-training for a second career as a Montessori teacher, also did lots of babysitting for family in my youth but thats all light years away now. With the whole sordid ttc saga I put all my energy and focus into that & strategising to solve all my fertility issues. It became the outline and the detail of everything i did really. Somewhere along the line I forgot what I was fighting for and my miscarriages crushed that initial confidence.....With no significant involvement with kids of any age over the last few years I feel like I have no clue and won't know what do if this baby actually arrives. Help!! Where do I start? Any books to recommend? I dont even know what I'm supposed to be buying :wacko: Throw it all at me please!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Peace I know what you mean, but I think like anything else in life it gets here and you just do it! You will have a great combination of instinct, training and crazy appreciation for something you had to wait so long for (even when your little miracle is driving you bonkers!) I have heard "the happiest baby on the block" is a great book but I haven't read it. For what to buy, I've been asking friends that have had babies in the past 2 years what they needed and what was a total waste. The only thing I've really got so far is a diaper stockpile started: but I think that will change when we know gender.


----------



## readyformore

Don't bother with a diaper pail! Gross. They are disgusting and you have to buy the special inserts. I got one with a normal trash bag liner so I didn't have to run out to the store for refills, and it still was pointless. If you leave diapers in there for a day or two, it just smells. :nope:
Just stick them in your normal kitchen trash and take it out every night. No big deal. :thumbup:

Fancy diaper bags were pointless too as well as bottle warmers. I never formula fed but my DH would give the baby a bottle while I was at work. A mug of warm water heats the bottle nicely. :thumbup: I HATE highchairs. They get so nasty. With my last child I just put her directly in a booster at the table. Easier to clean and looked nicer in my kitchen. :haha: I probably could have done without a baby bath tub and with my first two.......I never needed a crib. :blush:

What was helpful that I couldn't live without? For my second and third it was a baby swing. Get a nice baby car seat but keep in mind that they grow super fast and might only be in the little ones for 6 months, so price it out accordingly. If you are going to breastfeed for awhile, a good expensive pump is worth the investment. :thumbup:

I have to add that I wouldn't stock pile too much on anything. My first child broke on into a rash from Pampers brand diapers. I had to give away about 10 bags and bought him Huggies. My second was the same, but the third did ok with either.


----------



## peacebaby

Oooh loving it...that advice is priceless, i was just wondering whether the quality of the pump matters. Thanks Ready!

Jen, whenever I'm having Coke now I think of it helping the swimmers, its like "coke = fast swimmers" :haha: I forgot that you were on Clomid too. Coke & Clomid baby!


----------



## peacebaby

Ready did you co-sleep with the first 2?


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Ready did you co-sleep with the first 2?

They were in a bassinet at my bedside. Eventually they went to a regular sized mattress directly on the floor. They hated the crib and cried every bloody time I put them in that thing (I said it was expensive decorative furniture). I did co-sleep but only after they were 12 months old. I've since had my eyes opened and wouldn't do the co-sleeping again. It scared my husband to death and he only agreed to have a third child if I promised never to let the baby in our bed. :haha: My third never wanted to sleep with us and in fact, she was the earliest to sleep through the night at only 5 months old. I had to move her to her own room and her crib because she didn't want to be cuddled at night. :shrug: Crazy baby. :haha:

If you are going to work and will be separated from baby for several hours every day, an expensive double electric pump is a must or your supply will decrease. If you are going to be a SAHM, (my dream, lol) and only need a pump for a bottle once or twice a week, then an inexpensive hand pump will do. :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

Ok here's my 2 cents :)

We all think we're going to suck at parenthood, but somehow it just comes naturally :shrug: You won't be given an infinite amount of knowledge on delivery day but everyday you have to make different decisions and choices for your baby and you will make the right ones for you and your baby. I don't know how it happens but it does..thankfully :) I was terrified but when I had to start parenting I became very protective and being a mother just kicked in :shrug: Peace your such a kind soul you have no worries, your going to be a fabulous mother to your baby :hugs::hugs:

Now call me crazy but I played music and read to both my kids while pregnant and I read them a book everyday from the day I brought them home whether they were sleeping or awake. I think it helped me bond with them and it is supposed to help their brain develop...both my kids are honours and high achievers and I do think this helped :shrug: maybe it didn't but DH and I aren't exactly brilliant so something worked for them:haha:

I has so much sh*t for Brooke, people just bought me things that we didn't need and it just sat there..I agree diaper pails are a waste of money and so are the diaper genies..I had one for Brooke and it does still smell dump the garbage everyday and it'll be fine. I never used a change table either, i always changed them on the sofa or the floor on a change pad and they can only use them for so long before their trying to roll off of it. In my opinion its a waste of money:shrug: Portable crib, another thing we all buy but rarely use unless you are going to travel alot, if your going to travel then it probably is a good investment :) 

I had baby towels and washclothes for Brooke but used our household ones with JD :shrug: now a breastpump, I bought an expensive one and ended up not using it because I didn't have a good supply of milk and ended up having to formula feed. Maybe rent one until you figure out if breastfeeding is going to be a for sure thing. I did use baby shampoos, soaps, and I did buy the baby laundry detergent for quite awhile. Brooke was born with exzema and we just used it for both when JD was born :) 

I also started their book collection when I was pregnant for each, they can grow with these where alot of clothing, and even some toys they outgrow so quickly :shrug: 

Now co-sleeping and sleep, this is a touchy subject because we all do different things and at the end of the day its your decision for your own child but I put them in their cots from day 1. They took their naps in their cots, and they went to bed at night in their cots. They still got up the same amount :haha: but I do think it helped when it came time for them to sleep through the night. We never co slept with them and I don't know which is best but for us being able to put them to bed in the evening and having a few hours for us was what we needed. I didn't have any help from family or anything so we had the kids all the time so I don't know maybe it was our way of having a little adult time in the evening.:shrug: I don't think either way is right or wrong and you'll do what you think is best :)

As for parenting books? honestly you may follow it for a month or two when you have time to sit and read when baby is napping but once the monkey is on the move there's no time to read and you'll do what you want anyway. Ask your doctor if its about your baby's health and anything else ask for opinions on what's worked for other babies :shrug:

You'll do fine:thumbup: and Jen you'll remember quickly:haha::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Omg omg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Now I can stalk you both on here :haha:Jennifer how much clomid did you take and when ?i have just finished mine from this month ,100 mg cd1-5 :thumbup:Any tips greatly appreciated ,really love the thread :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Yay bmom so glad you're here:hugs:
> I took 50 mg. I was instructed to take it days 5-9, but on the last month I took it 3-7. I did that partly because I searched fertility friend charts for bfps on clomid and I felt like the day 3-7 girls were winning:haha: and partly because when we were at the fs and he was talking to us about trying iui he said i would take clomid 3-7. you know, I almost didn't take it that month because I was going to save it for after my laparoscopy. Glad I took it!! And of course don't forget the can of coke :rofl: Please post on here how it's going! (and get some ibuprofen for the clomid headaches)Click to expand...

Thank you for such a lovely welcome ,:kiss:Yip I have my coke and macca :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:think I will try cd3-7 next month :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

I can see that I'll be reading this thread over & over again...thanks girls thats so helpful. 

Bmom...I'm hoping you won't need another month of clomid.

So yesterday I had a reprieve from feeling :sick: all day felt a bit human again but it suddenly hit me late last night and its back today :dohh: 

Are you over the MS now Jen?


----------



## Bravemom

I never used a baby bath or a baby basket either ,my babies all slept with me ,and bathed with me ,I also used cloth nappies and I breasted it was easier to feed whilst in bed so I kept them there till they came off the breast ,some stayed a Little bit longer :blush:I also used a baby carrier around the house whilst cleaning and cooking dinner :blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Went to the hospital for my combined blood screening this afternoon and as I was leaving a lady was coming in to the labour ward...her poor husband was all flustered, they had a long way to walk and she was obviously having contractions, red faced doing the breathing thing and stopping to take sips of water...he kept talking to her, fiddling with the bag etc until she shot him a killer look and told him to be quiet. She looked like in a lot of pain. Holy crap...isn't there an easier way of doing this? There should be an injection or an IV that just sends the baby gushing out.


----------



## crystal443

I imagine, men must be terrified when labour starts :) Is your DH nervous about things to come?


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Went to the hospital for my combined blood screening this afternoon and as I was leaving a lady was coming in to the labour ward...her poor husband was all flustered, they had a long way to walk and she was obviously having contractions, red faced doing the breathing thing and stopping to take sips of water...he kept talking to her, fiddling with the bag etc until she shot him a killer look and told him to be quiet. She looked like in a lot of pain. Holy crap...isn't there an easier way of doing this? There should be an injection or an IV that just sends the baby gushing out.

:hugs:

I totally get the freaking out part. The idea of labor.......well........... :wacko:


All I can say is that you get a baby out of it. :thumbup:

Also, I forgot that I didn't really use baby towels either. I don't see why people can't just dry the baby in a regular towel. :haha: I did like the baby wash cloths though, they are thinner and easier to get into the nooks and crannies. 

And baby detergent.........:cloud9: Love that stuff. I had to open a bin of my baby things to pass to someone and I was hit with the scent of their baby detergent. Loved it. :thumbup: It just smells like baby, iykwim. 

How long did your babies nurse Bmom?


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal I think he is more than terrified of everything not just the labour bit. Right now he wavers between detachment and getting excited. His main concern is that i get through the danger zone... You should see him on scan days, white as ghost and nervous:awww:

Ready, thankfully I can be flexible with what I do and I'm free during the summer months when universities are closed. Will probably work more from home as we have zero support network here. My family are all in South Africa, wish I had my mom here. DH has a very small family and they're not really up to taking care of kids. BF is my first choice but of course if it doesn't work, formula it will be. My sister was 2months preemie so my mom spent hours expressing and then drove to the hospital 2x day. They also formula fed to get her weight up quicker. I was 7yrs old (yes it took 5yrs of ttc no.2) and I remember that pump very well!

Jen what's your antenatal/birth system like there? Here we only see midwives and they do the delivery as well unless its a C-section. You only see an OB if like me you're considered at risk. They also push for more home births or birthing centre labours where you can't have an epidural. Gas & air are the main pain relievers they use.


----------



## crystal443

awww your poor DH :thumbup: He'll do fine with whatever is thrown at him when the time comes:thumbup::haha::haha: Scan days I imagine are scary and I bet you'll be so glad to get out of the dnager zone to enjoy things:hugs:

I've always wondered what it would be like to have a younger brother or sister:shrug: That's fantastic you can remember your mum BF etc. and going back and forth to the hospital so this wouldn't all seem so "new" to you in so respects:winkwink:

Ready- That smell of baby detergent makes me broody everytime I smell it, that and baby shampoo :)


----------



## Bravemom

readyformore said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Went to the hospital for my combined blood screening this afternoon and as I was leaving a lady was coming in to the labour ward...her poor husband was all flustered, they had a long way to walk and she was obviously having contractions, red faced doing the breathing thing and stopping to take sips of water...he kept talking to her, fiddling with the bag etc until she shot him a killer look and told him to be quiet. She looked like in a lot of pain. Holy crap...isn't there an easier way of doing this? There should be an injection or an IV that just sends the baby gushing out.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I totally get the freaking out part. The idea of labor.......well........... :wacko:
> 
> 
> All I can say is that you get a baby out of it. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, I forgot that I didn't really use baby towels either. I don't see why people can't just dry the baby in a regular towel. :haha: I did like the baby wash cloths though, they are thinner and easier to get into the nooks and crannies.
> 
> And baby detergent.........:cloud9: Love that stuff. I had to open a bin of my baby things to pass to someone and I was hit with the scent of their baby detergent. Loved it. :thumbup: It just smells like baby, iykwim.
> 
> How long did your babies nurse Bmom?Click to expand...

About a year for the eldest two and a matter of weeks with the younger ones ,one off my dds was over ten pounds and I just wasn't enough for her and my youngest fed every hour and I finally give in and bottle fed her ,I remember feeling at the time if I give up I would never bf a baby again and here I am seven years later :growlmad:I just want to say I love all you ladies and I'm o happy we are all here together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Lets talk about "the GLOW"

Jen do you have the Glow?

Has anyone ever had the Glow?

I've got teenage like zits popping up on my forehead overnight and greasy lanky hair that makes me look like I need a shampoo donation....but no sign of the Glow:huh:

Is the Glow reserved for those ever fertile 20yr olds?


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Lets talk about "the GLOW"
> 
> Jen do you have the Glow?
> 
> Has anyone ever had the Glow?
> 
> I've got teenage like zits popping up on my forehead overnight and greasy lanky hair that makes me look like I need a shampoo donation....but no sign of the Glow:huh:
> 
> Is the Glow reserved for those ever fertile 20yr olds?

I never had the glow babe. :hugs:
I felt fat and swollen and sick and awkward. I gained about 50 pounds with my first and second pregnancies. 
Oh.......and let's not forget our friend............vaginal discharge! :winkwink: Who can glow with that crap? :haha:


I think the glow is something one says to another person, but never actually feels. :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!! :hi:

peacebaby was kind enough to invite me to join this thread. So here I am, stalking a little bit ;) I already love all the advise from you ladies <3. It's so interesting to learn... I have no clue of what am I supposed to be doing in order to prepare! This week I started making a list of the things I might need and I am a bit overwhelmed with all the products out there... sigh; so thanks a lot for the invitation to join! :hugs:

peace, how many weeks are you?


----------



## Bravemom

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> peacebaby was kind enough to invite me to join this thread. So here I am, stalking a little bit ;) I already love all the advise from you ladies <3. It's so interesting to learn... I have no clue of what am I supposed to be doing in order to prepare! This week I started making a list of the things I might need and I am a bit overwhelmed with all the products out there... sigh; so thanks a lot for the invitation to join! :hugs:
> 
> peace, how many weeks are you?

Belem :dance::dance::dance::dance::hi::hi::hi::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## peacebaby

Welcome Wana B :flower: Thanks for joining us!

Congrats on your :twinboys: So exciting :happydance: Do you know yet whether they're identical or fraternal?

I agree the product choices are overwhelming, so many new gadgets out there. Just glancing at strollers & transport systems..i think buying a car would be easier.

How are you feeling? Is 2nd tri really easier as they say?

:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Thanks!! :flower:

Twins are fraternal brothers. We did IVF and we put back 2 embryos, we were blessed enough that both of them took! <3 <3 

overall my pregnancy has been pretty good. First tri I didn't really get MS that bad (I got sick twice) I pretty much had this constant mild nausea... like I was hangover or something but nothing bad. I tried to drink lots of water (still do), eat lots of fruit (it was one of the things my body welcomed) and listen to my body when I needed to take it easy, nap, eat bread and pasta hahaha :haha: 
Second trimester has been pretty easy so far (knock on wood!). The moment I turned 12 weeks the mild nausea stopped and I've felt pretty good. Heavier but good :D
The only thing that from day one (after IVF) I can't get 1 good night sleep... I have to go to the bathroom once or twice and now I am getting a bit restless trying to get comfortable. But that's all.

How are you feeling? how many weeks are you?


----------



## peacebaby

:cloud9::cloud9: they're going to be adorable!

I'm about 11wks and still nervous. I started out doing really well with drinking water but then the nausea made me gag on it but I'm getting back into it again...Only 1 major MS episode thankfully & the nausea seems worse from late afternoon & all night but i've had a good few calm days this week. Like you I'm loving fruit, too bad the winter fruits here aren't much of a variety. Yeah, pasta & bread is helping me with the nausea too. Hopefully i'll be more relaxed after next week. 

I must be sleeping awkwardly because i've had lower back pain this week. I've read sleeping with a pillow between the knees and on the left side is supposed to help:shrug: Maybe a pregnancy pillow will ease your discomfort?

I'm sure you're going to love shopping for two.


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> I can see that I'll be reading this thread over & over again...thanks girls thats so helpful.
> 
> Bmom...I'm hoping you won't need another month of clomid.
> 
> So yesterday I had a reprieve from feeling :sick: all day felt a bit human again but it suddenly hit me late last night and its back today :dohh:
> 
> Are you over the MS now Jen?

Yes, it tapered around 12/13 weeks and now at 17 weeks I havent had it for quite a while!


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Crystal I think he is more than terrified of everything not just the labour bit. Right now he wavers between detachment and getting excited. His main concern is that i get through the danger zone... You should see him on scan days, white as ghost and nervous:awww:
> 
> Ready, thankfully I can be flexible with what I do and I'm free during the summer months when universities are closed. Will probably work more from home as we have zero support network here. My family are all in South Africa, wish I had my mom here. DH has a very small family and they're not really up to taking care of kids. BF is my first choice but of course if it doesn't work, formula it will be. My sister was 2months preemie so my mom spent hours expressing and then drove to the hospital 2x day. They also formula fed to get her weight up quicker. I was 7yrs old (yes it took 5yrs of ttc no.2) and I remember that pump very well!
> 
> Jen what's your antenatal/birth system like there? Here we only see midwives and they do the delivery as well unless its a C-section. You only see an OB if like me you're considered at risk. They also push for more home births or birthing centre labours where you can't have an epidural. Gas & air are the main pain relievers they use.

Hmmm here I would say almost everyone I know has had a hospital birth. You have the choice of midwife or OB, it's up to you-personally I opted for OB because of all the complications and preeclampsia I had the first time. I think LOTS of women here get epidurals, but I have a problem that prevents me from being able to have one so i guess we will see what's in store for me. My doctor told me I could opt for a c section bc I had one before...I was like Really? It was 17 years ago though??!! C section is my last resort because I have to be under general anasthetic.:nope:


----------



## Jennifer01

Bravemom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Went to the hospital for my combined blood screening this afternoon and as I was leaving a lady was coming in to the labour ward...her poor husband was all flustered, they had a long way to walk and she was obviously having contractions, red faced doing the breathing thing and stopping to take sips of water...he kept talking to her, fiddling with the bag etc until she shot him a killer look and told him to be quiet. She looked like in a lot of pain. Holy crap...isn't there an easier way of doing this? There should be an injection or an IV that just sends the baby gushing out.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I totally get the freaking out part. The idea of labor.......well........... :wacko:
> 
> 
> All I can say is that you get a baby out of it. :thumbup:
> 
> Also, I forgot that I didn't really use baby towels either. I don't see why people can't just dry the baby in a regular towel. :haha: I did like the baby wash cloths though, they are thinner and easier to get into the nooks and crannies.
> 
> And baby detergent.........:cloud9: Love that stuff. I had to open a bin of my baby things to pass to someone and I was hit with the scent of their baby detergent. Loved it. :thumbup: It just smells like baby, iykwim.
> 
> How long did your babies nurse Bmom?Click to expand...
> 
> About a year for the eldest two and a matter of weeks with the younger ones ,one off my dds was over ten pounds and I just wasn't enough for her and my youngest fed every hour and I finally give in and bottle fed her ,I remember feeling at the time if I give up I would never bf a baby again and here I am seven years later :growlmad:I just want to say I love all you ladies and I'm o happy we are all here together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jennifer01

peacebaby said:


> Lets talk about "the GLOW"
> 
> Jen do you have the Glow?
> 
> Has anyone ever had the Glow?
> 
> I've got teenage like zits popping up on my forehead overnight and greasy lanky hair that makes me look like I need a shampoo donation....but no sign of the Glow:huh:
> 
> Is the Glow reserved for those ever fertile 20yr olds?

Oh my no, I look like a bag of hot dung most of the time! My hair is grease city, skin is bad (plus it's winter so I'm vampire pale!) and I feel like I'm carrying weight EVERYWHERE!!! If you go by wives tales then I'm having a girl, don't they say that a girl steals her mothers beauty?? However I looked good with dd, and I was 19, so I assume it's more a youth thing:haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha: the "glow" .... I don't particularly feel very glowy either..... once I was told (around 13 weeks) that I had this glow so they knew I was pregnant but I never felt it... My hair is acting up, besides I need to retouch my highlights and have been scared to do so... 

I do have one of those big maternity pillows. It has helped a lot, you def feel the support in your back and get comfortable but every time I have to turn around I wake up and I don't go back to sleep unless I'm comfortable again. I'm also hot, and if I take the covers off I get cold :wacko: then I have to pee... sigh... long nights. Every time I get up at night I think to myself: this is just practice, when the babies get here you'll be up ALL night... :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

so this afternoon I am planning on going to a couple of stores to start a registry... any suggestions on which stores are you favorites?


----------



## peacebaby

Glad I'm not alone in my non-glowing status.

Wana B you're organised:thumbup:. I have no idea about stores in the US but i'm sure the ladies have lots for you. 

Jen i have heard that too about the greasy hair = girls so lets wait & see about these old wives tales. Your gender scan must be soon now?

Had my first phone call with the midwife and it just felt unreal...i still can't believe this is me.

Not much nausea today but i could easily :sleep:all day long.


----------



## Bravemom

Wanna you are still totally beautiful ,:hugs::hugs:Peace ,believe it ,cos it's happening my love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

I feel like I have to be organized, otherwise I would go crazy. I just want to plan ahead and make sure I don't forget anything ;)

thanks bmom! you are too sweet.

peace, I know that feeling, :hugs: it's like a miracle, and until now it is hard to believe that this is happening to me!

Anyway girls, off to the shops, leaving work early. Happy Friday and happy weekend!! <3


----------



## peacebaby

Enjoy the shopping Wana B :happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks peace, but I didn't have fun... it was overwhelming to say the least.... too many products out there, what to choose? I had some idea of what to get from some friends recommendations, but still, it wasn't easy. So we looked all over the area in many stores on Friday and Saturday and have somewhat of an idea of what cribs to get, the swings and the car seats (and stroller). The rest I will wait a little longer. I am going to get some feeding bottles just in case, although I've heard that if the babies get used to the bottle (the nipple) they won't want to breast feed... ugh... so I don't know... I registered for some baby shampoo/lotion, etc, first aid kit, grooming products, diaper dumpster (I forgot the brand), pacifiers, baby gyms, breastfeeding pillow, some rattles and other little toys and that's it! I had already bought some clothes (I know I need more) and some swaddle blankets/sheets that a friend recommended:https://www.adenandanais.com/shop/bamboo.aspx and that's it! Oh and a breastfeeding cover up... 

Anything else I need? :shrug:

of course diapers, but I don't want to get a whole lot of one kind... what if the babies don't like them or get a rash? :dohh:


----------



## Bravemom

wana b a mom said:


> thanks peace, but I didn't have fun... it was overwhelming to say the least.... too many products out there, what to choose? I had some idea of what to get from some friends recommendations, but still, it wasn't easy. So we looked all over the area in many stores on Friday and Saturday and have somewhat of an idea of what cribs to get, the swings and the car seats (and stroller). The rest I will wait a little longer. I am going to get some feeding bottles just in case, although I've heard that if the babies get used to the bottle (the nipple) they won't want to breast feed... ugh... so I don't know... I registered for some baby shampoo/lotion, etc, first aid kit, grooming products, diaper dumpster (I forgot the brand), pacifiers, baby gyms, breastfeeding pillow, some rattles and other little toys and that's it! I had already bought some clothes (I know I need more) and some swaddle blankets/sheets that a friend recommended:https://www.adenandanais.com/shop/bamboo.aspx and that's it! Oh and a breastfeeding cover up...
> 
> Anything else I need? :shrug:
> 
> of course diapers, but I don't want to get a whole lot of one kind... what if the babies don't like them or get a rash? :dohh:

I think you have done fab ,you still have lots of time so don't panic ,a few vests and slleepsuits ,bibs ,all in ones ,hats and cardigans are always perfect for newborns too ,I think u have just about covered everything ,you akways need loads of blankets for the cot plus pram if it's cold ,maybe a breast pump if you plan to bf ,I fed mine but they would take the bottle too off hubby wen I expressed :thumbup:You are gonna be the sweetest mum ever :cloud9::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

awww thanks bmom!! :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Wana B i think that is a great start. It really is overwhelmingly with the different brands etc but i think its all much of a sameness in the end? And as you say much of it will be down to trial & seeing what works for the babies. I love the swaddle blankets on that site, thanks :winkwink: I agree on the bottles, especially with 2 you might find you need a break and expressing will come in handy. I'll also be looking out for a BF'ing cover - they seem useful and gorgeous. The one thing i definitely want is a baby carrier like this https://www.babybjorn.com/products/baby-carriers/ I saw a mom at the doctors will one and it looked so convenient. I struggle with wrist pain so i'll it will be helpful to have the carrier

How are things with your sleep now? 

Jen, hope you're ok and the back is better. Can't wait to hear about your gender scan :happydance:.

Afm, i am thrilled to say we made it through the NT scan and its all looking good:happydance:. We were so nervous that DH got confused with the parking and ended up taking over 20mins to finally park by which point I was convinced he'd miss the scan. I was too tense to bother with first impressions & pretending that i wasn't nervous. The sonographer looked at us quizzically, I'm convinced she thought we were truly weird, until she looked at my file & realised why. Initially she couldn't get to the NT measurement because baby was upright so instead she showed us lots of other details to put my fears to rest. She showed me the blood flow charts and that made me feel a lot better. She had me jump around the room but when that didn't work (stubborn LO!) she sent me down to the cafe for a sweet drink. I had a massive hot chocolate that finally did the trick lol! So here we are heading into 2nd tri....amazed and so thankful for the blessings from above :cloud9:


----------



## Milty

Oh Peace I'm so happy for you honey ....happy tears!


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs: I still can't believe this is me and not someone else.

So here is our little intralipid munchkin


----------



## Milty

Ahhh precious ...:hugs:

Now I want to know if we have a little man or a sweet girl...


----------



## peacebaby

Haha what do you think? I feel very pink-ish which is unusual for me and i have found little boys flirting madly with me LOL..but not a single gender dream this time :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

awwww baby!!!! HI BABY!!!! so happy for you Peace!!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs::hugs::hugs: LL now waiting for you ladies to join us :thumbup:

We laughed so much at the report...we're a mixed race couple, I'm Asian (4th generation South African) and DH is Caucasian but they switched us around :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Oh believe me, I hope I join you very very soon....like Yesterday would be nice LOL


----------



## peacebaby

Yes I'm getting impatient too but you're moving forward :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

peacebaby said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: LL now waiting for you ladies to join us :thumbup:
> 
> We laughed so much at the report...we're a mixed race couple, I'm Asian (4th generation South African) and DH is Caucasian but they switched us around :haha:

Peace I'm confused are you Asian or South African or Both? And what do you mean they switched you?


----------



## peacebaby

Milty we're Asian but four generations born and lived in South Africa (spanning over 150yrs), although my grandmother was half Irish. South Africa has many different race groups & mixes including Italian, Portuguese, Greek and English all considered to be South African. They put me down as White and DH as Asian...we're always teasing each other so it was funny.


----------



## Milty

Oohhh I get it ....for some reason I thought you were considering S. Africa as part of Asia or the docs switched it or something.

FYI my brain is not working today.


----------



## wana b a mom

peace!!! the baby is so cute!!! I know how reassuring it is to see the little one. I'm so happy everything is fine! :hugs: when is the next appt/scan?


----------



## LLbean

Oh I can't wait to find out the sex Peace!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Thank you Wana B... I have the Doppler but scans are still the best. I think you get them more regularly though? We'll do a private gender scan in a few weeks when there's something to be seen. I always thought I would stay team yellow but now I know i wouldnt last without knowing LOL.

Yeah me too LL, then the serious shopping can start! I know my mum will be shopping crazily and knitting because its their first grandchild...finally!


----------



## readyformore

Oh peace! Your little intralipid munchkin is absolutely beautiful!

So happy for you.:hugs:

Not too long until you know the gender. What fun. Have you started thinking about names yet?


----------



## Bravemom

Awwww peace :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Finally we get to see little munchkin :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks ladies :hugs:

No names yet, haven't thought that far ahead yet Ready haha.


----------



## LLbean

not that far ahead? you mean like me? HAHAHA I've had the name for a girl since 2002...and the boy one since last year!


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi Ladies just popping on quick..peace love the scan pic!! For some reason I thought BOY right away! Hi to all and hope you are all well!


----------



## Bravemom

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi Ladies just popping on quick..peace love the scan pic!! For some reason I thought BOY right away! Hi to all and hope you are all well!

Hi Jennifer :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: Jen glad to hear from you...I thought the same thing looking at the scan but I'm confused because I've been feeling girly vibes. Can't wait for your news!

Wana B did you brave the sales?

LL I had a list of names that I'd collected all through high school and university..those were my dreamy days when I thought I'd be having babies in my 20's.....alas! 13yrs later and the names have been taken by friends were knew about the list. 

Girls, any ideas for healthy snacks? It seems I'm always :xmas14:


----------



## LLbean

Well since others said it too I must confess I also thought boy when I saw your scan Peace


----------



## peacebaby

:thumbup: LL we'd be thrilled with either! I'm so impatient to know I'm thinking of doing the gender blood test but then maybe the scan is more exciting:shrug:


----------



## Milty

What are those gender prediction kits I see at the drug store?


----------



## LLbean

don't do the grocery store ones...its useless


----------



## wana b a mom

hey peace! :hi:

no shopping for me, I've been taking it easy since Tuesday night. I had to go to the ER because I had awful sharp pain in my lower abdomen. The doctors don't have the results of my urine test but they thought it was a UTI and put me on antibiotics right away. When I went to the hospital I was having mild contractions because of the pain in my bladder. I was told to be on bed rest until I see my doctor tomorrow and Wednesday. Feeling much better now! It was pretty scary but the babies are fine ;)


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: wanabe. I hope the antibiotics kick in and you feel better soon.:hugs: 

Peace, I'd love to share my nutritious pregnancy snacking experience, but my usual healthy eating patterns went out the window from months of MS. :blush: I ate a lot of carbs. Pasta with meat sauce, meatball subs. With my dd I had a hard time eating fruit and veggies, they just made me sick. I have a friend that would freeze berries and eat them straight from the freezer. I always thought that sounded good. Maybe mixed into some yogurt too. :shrug:

I'm with LL about the grocery store gender kits. They are really only for entertainment purposes.

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yeah Alida did one and it said BOY...she had a girl LOL


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Wana b that must have been so scary! Glad to hear the babies are ok and you're on the mend. I am petrified of a UTI, I keep obsessing about it at night.
You would think drinking lots of water prevents it but doesn 't always seem to. Take it easy:hugs:

Ready, that's my problem, having bouts of nausea still on & off and the only thing that helps is cold Coke! I dont normally drink it so this is weird. Food just doesn't taste good... Salt & vinegar crisps (chips) is the other saviour :blush:I'm giving in to the junk now but doing my best to limit it. I'm going to try the frozen berries. 

Those supermarket tests aren't available here thankfully. The one I was thinking of is a proper lab test, pretty expensive but I changed my mind... It would be a bit boring to receive a lab result that's says boy or girl on paper, much more exciting to get a scan plus it gives me another chance to get more reassurance. 

Jen dying to know your beanie's gender!


----------



## LLbean

peace can you drink Cranberry juice?

Also...with me the ONLY thing that help my nausea was to sniff rubbing alcohol! That's right...I would carry a bottle or rubbing alcohol with me at all times and it was the only thing that would mask smells enough so I would not throw up LOL


----------



## peacebaby

Yes I like cranberry juice actually,had loads the other day. Need to get more. I'm just worried about drinking Coke but I'm drinking water often too. I wake up worrying about a UTI. 

Hehe picturing you sniffing the rubbing alcohol. If it goes on I'll try that but it just comes & goes in waves usually worse at night. I'm fine in the morning now. 

Thanks LL:hugs:

Wana b good luck with the check up :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I liked coke and chips or fries while pregnant too. I couldn't drive by a mcdonalds without getting a coke and fry. Honestly, you could do a lot worse than that.

Why are you so worried about a uti? Have you had bad experiences with them? They are quite treatable. I wouldn't let it keep you up at night peace. (Hugs)


----------



## crystal443

Peace..love love love the scan photo :hugs::hugs: I think a boy but I never get it right so its probably a girl :thumbup:

I craved sweet and sour chickenballs with both pregnancies and I craved bread which is a bit wierd :shrug:

I can picture Liz sniffing alchohol, did you see Milty's list of possible causes for her metallic taste?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Yes but I'm not sniffing rubbing alcohol now hahaha


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B hope the anti-biotics are working. Can't wait to hear that all went well today :hugs:

Ready, i guess you right..the NHS have me on a guilt trip about caffeine & sugar. They have a list of 'stay away from foods' and caffeine tops the list. The UTI issue has worried me because of the risks of undetected UTI's and the experiences of others. I'm concerned that with my immune system somewhat suppressed by the meds my body won't be stellar in fighting off an infection. 

But I'm so glad Wana B mentioned it because that got me looking into prevention rather than worrying. So apparently drinking unsweetened Cranberry juice, taking Zinc or Vit C can all help to prevent it or avoid re-occurence. Thats the plan now. The zinc seems to help with nausea too so its all good :thumbup:

Crystal thanks:hugs: Oh the causes of LL's metallic taste had me in giggles.

Suddenly it seems there is so much to do and so little time. I want to press "pause" while i get my head around this whirlwind :haha:


----------



## Milty

Peace I think you finally realized your pregnant!!!

AFM I do NOT want to scare you with my MS or UTI stories:haha:

Just know I lived and DS is fine :rofl:


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi ladies :hugs:
I've been a bit mia, my headaches have been AWFUL and I haven't felt much like typing. I did get my scan, everything is great!!! Just no sex. Little brat had its legs closed tight :lol: oh well! I attached the head shot-but I must say these pics were a bit blurry!
Just to add to the UTI discussion, early in my pregnancy I was sure I had one but my test came up negative. My doc said many preggo ladies get them and they prescribe a pg safe antibiotic which usually clears it right up:thumbup:
Hope you are all having a great day...crystal nice chart!!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







59CC95BB-52EA-4295-9375-D61C644E1D0C-3470-000002E80A244355_zps5f9f2941.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jennifer01

Ohhhh Milty too!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I love scan pics....

So precious


----------



## crystal443

awww Jen so adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Having kidney issues, I surprise most doctors when I say I rarely get a UTI, I also have chronic kidney stones which should make me more prone to them but I don't get them :) I've always been told to drink lots of water and cranberry juice and any drink that has caffiene cannot be counted as a hydrating drink to flush the kidneys and bladder. 

Peace- FS told me that 300mg of caffiene is fine in a 24 hour period, he's always been more concerned with sugar then caffiene because he said there aren't alot of conclusive studies that show caffiene to be a problem if consumed in moderation which in Australia is 300mg. I think the main thing to remember is moderation and you'll be fine :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Oh Jen, what a cute scan!!! :hugs:

The doctor's visit went well today. He's the High Risk pregnancy doctor so he doesn't have the results of the urine culture they took at the hospital last week (they were sent to my OBGYN whom I see tomorrow), however he thinks that what I was having were BH contractions due to dehydration:wacko:. He wants "proof" that I did have a UTI before he changes his mind :haha: I told him I was feeling much better after the meds but he still looked skeptical. Anyway, we looked at the babies and they were doing just fine, moving around, kicking their legs, so cute! <3 he checked my cervix and it was nice and thick (above 5 cm) and he said he will do measurement of the babies in 2 weeks. I have to say I like seeing this doctor. It gives me peace of mind seeing the babies and knowing they are ok in there.:cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Jen...my daughter crossed her legs too...she was shy :haha: so maybe it's a girl thing :winkwink:

Wanna...so glad to hear all is well <3


----------



## Milty

Wanna so glad that got to get some peace of mind.


----------



## readyformore

Wanna- so glad that the appointment went well. Peace of mind is invaluable. :thumbup:


Jen- what a little stinker closing those legs!! Will you get another scan? I hope your headaches start to lift soon. :hugs:

Ok, so I've noticed that basically most of the ltttc thread has moved over here. I guess ttc is just boring us and we want to talk about your pregnancy/babies. :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

It's much more fun...:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Haha well i hope its a permament move for all!

Jen, how cute :cloud9::kiss: Either a shy lady-like girl or a mischievous teasing boy! You are so patient, i want to know yesterday already. Hope the headaches move off soon. 

Wana B that is great news :hugs: It's good that you're in the hands of someone you trust and nice to have that extra care. Are you high risk because its twins? It seems strange that you would be dehydrated but maybe with twins you need a lot more liquids:shrug:

How did women manage before scans? Can you imagine not knowing what was going on in there? Not for me thank you! The reassurance is priceless.

Crystal here the daily caffeine limit is 200mg :wacko: I think they're a bit overboard here. I'll just imagine that i'm following Aussie rules on this :winkwink:

Milty, you're right its starting to sink in now.


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B I just realised you're already a cantaloupe :happydance::happydance:
4 weeks to V day !!


----------



## readyformore

Milty said:


> It's much more fun...:haha:

:thumbup: Totally. I'm seriously bored of thinking about the menstrual cycle. Especially my own. :haha:
Let's talk babies. :thumbup:

Peace, Jen, Wanna: do you ever think about what your kids will look like? I just had my boys at the doc yesterday for a check up. My second son has always been tall for his age, but he is >97% for both height and weight. He towers over all of the other kids in his class and he's even taller than most of his brother's friends which are 2 years older. 
My dad and brothers are about 5'9" to 5'10". I am 5'3" and the tallest woman amongst my aunts, mom, grandmothers. 
Even though I know my husband is a foot taller than me at 6'3", it still surprises me that my kids are SOOO stinking tall!!:haha: 
When they were little I remember the doc looking at me, looking at my son and asking how tall his dad is. He even wrote in the chart that dad is 6'3". :haha: I guess that explains a lot but it's not what I expected. 

I have a friend that is Thai and her husband has dark eyes and hair. Their first child is blond and blue eyed! I bet she never expected it. Their second son looks has his parents looks, very dark. They don't even look like siblings.


----------



## Milty

When my DS was born I thought it was funny he looked like me...cause I do not look like anyone in my family. 

My sister and I do have the same voice:haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Wow your hubby is tall! Is that the same DS that plays soccer? If it is he will be great on the field. 

I haven't thought about what our mix of genes will throw up, it will be interesting. I must confess that i think about what babies look like when they just come out, covered in goo, wrinkled etc ?? And then the skin starts to flake off...at no other time will this be irresistably lovable!


----------



## crystal443

Ready- your DH and mine are the same hieght and I'm 5'3 as well :thumbup: my DD is 5'1 and finished growing:haha::haha: DS is 5'7 ad 14 so still growing, I don't think he'll be as tall as DH but we'll see :)

Peace- I really think energy drinks have thrown up warnings about caffiene, I was told to eat tums with dd and ds to get extra calcium and now its a no no:shrug: I don't know why its a no no but I just think everything is moderation:thumbup:

I love the no AF, no TTC talk on this thread its a nice break to talk about babies instead of ovulation and cm:haha::haha:

Wana B- your pregnancy is flying by quick!! 

Jen-Hope the headaches have eased:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

peacebaby said:


> Wana B I just realised you're already a cantaloupe :happydance::happydance:
> 4 weeks to V day !!

cantaloupe :haha: I feel my belly is more like 2 cantaloupes! :haha: today the OBGYN told me I am measuring 28 weeks!! my gosh :wacko: of course it is normal for twins (or so she says) but I just can't imagine what I'm going to look like in 18 more weeks... :shrug:

Yes, I am considered high risk pregnancy because of twins and because of my age (I feel so old when they tell me: "your age") :jo:

what is "V" day?


----------



## LLbean

V day...Viability


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Wow your hubby is tall! Is that the same DS that plays soccer? If it is he will be great on the field.
> 
> I haven't thought about what our mix of genes will throw up, it will be interesting. I must confess that i think about what babies look like when they just come out, covered in goo, wrinkled etc ?? And then the skin starts to flake off...at no other time will this be irresistably lovable!

:rofl: Too true Peace!! They do come out all yucky. Sometimes bloody and poopy too, but it wipes off and they are......so stinking cute. :cloud9:

My first son had my grandmother's nose. My second son looked just like my FIL. My dd looked like a combo of both boys, and her behavior is a combo of them both as well.


----------



## readyformore

crystal443 said:


> Ready- your DH and mine are the same hieght and I'm 5'3 as well :thumbup: my DD is 5'1 and finished growing:haha::haha: DS is 5'7 ad 14 so still growing, I don't think he'll be as tall as DH but we'll see :)
> 
> 
> I love the no AF, no TTC talk on this thread its a nice break to talk about babies instead of ovulation and cm:haha::haha:
> :

The doc says #2 will be taller than his brother and she guessed 6'1". Apparently it also depends on when they go into puberty. If they start later, they will be taller. Earlier puberty means shorter. I was also told that boys tend to follow dads about timing of puberty, and girls follow moms. :shrug: The doc asked when DH started puberty, and I said, "In 17 years, that's not a conversation we've ever had!" :haha:

Amen to no ttc talk. Sometimes I don't even bother to sign in or post because I really have nothing new to say. :shrug:


----------



## readyformore

wana b a mom said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Wana B I just realised you're already a cantaloupe :happydance::happydance:
> 4 weeks to V day !!
> 
> cantaloupe :haha: I feel my belly is more like 2 cantaloupes! :haha: today the OBGYN told me I am measuring 28 weeks!! my gosh :wacko: of course it is normal for twins (or so she says) but I just can't imagine what I'm going to look like in 18 more weeks... :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:
2 cantaloupes is good. :thumbup:

Sorry if you've said and I forgot, but do you know what you are having wana? I'm thinking girl/girl for some reason. Could be just that there's so much girl talk on this thread. :haha:

I had no idea what V day is either.


----------



## wana b a mom

Jen., how many weeks are you?


----------



## wana b a mom

readyformore said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Wana B I just realised you're already a cantaloupe :happydance::happydance:
> 4 weeks to V day !!
> 
> cantaloupe :haha: I feel my belly is more like 2 cantaloupes! :haha: today the OBGYN told me I am measuring 28 weeks!! my gosh :wacko: of course it is normal for twins (or so she says) but I just can't imagine what I'm going to look like in 18 more weeks... :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 2 cantaloupes is good. :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry if you've said and I forgot, but do you know what you are having wana? I'm thinking girl/girl for some reason. Could be just that there's so much girl talk on this thread. :haha:
> 
> I had no idea what V day is either.Click to expand...

I'm having 2 boys :cloud9:


----------



## readyformore

wana b a mom said:


> I'm having 2 boys :cloud9:

AH! Well, I was way off base wasn't I? :haha:

Boys are great. I have two and they are just so much fun. :thumbup:
Have you named them yet?


----------



## wana b a mom

readyformore said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> It's much more fun...:haha:
> 
> :thumbup: Totally. I'm seriously bored of thinking about the menstrual cycle. Especially my own. :haha:
> Let's talk babies. :thumbup:
> 
> Peace, Jen, Wanna: do you ever think about what your kids will look like? I just had my boys at the doc yesterday for a check up. My second son has always been tall for his age, but he is >97% for both height and weight. He towers over all of the other kids in his class and he's even taller than most of his brother's friends which are 2 years older.
> My dad and brothers are about 5'9" to 5'10". I am 5'3" and the tallest woman amongst my aunts, mom, grandmothers.
> Even though I know my husband is a foot taller than me at 6'3", it still surprises me that my kids are SOOO stinking tall!!:haha:
> When they were little I remember the doc looking at me, looking at my son and asking how tall his dad is. He even wrote in the chart that dad is 6'3". :haha: I guess that explains a lot but it's not what I expected.
> 
> I have a friend that is Thai and her husband has dark eyes and hair. Their first child is blond and blue eyed! I bet she never expected it. Their second son looks has his parents looks, very dark. They don't even look like siblings.Click to expand...

Yes, DH and I are wondering what the babies would look like. He's 5'11" and I am 5'10". He's heritage is Italian from his father's side and Czech from his mother's side. I am originally from Ecuador, so I am a mix of a bunch of things I don't even know :haha: like most people in South America :winkwink: DH and I both played sports through High School and College (he played American Football in college and I was part of the national Swim team in Ecuador), so we are hoping the babies take after that and get to be good athletes, but if that's not what they want to be, that's also good. We just want them to be healthy and happy.
We have pretty high chances that the babies will be tall and that they have brown hair and hazel/brown eyes, but we both have family that are blond and blue and green eyes, so it could happen. The only thing is that if it does happen people will be wondering if they are ours or if we are just baby sitting :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :hugs::hugs:

Wanab- boys are great!! I've only got one but he's always been a mama's boy:) DD has always been more independant and stubborn :thumbup:

Peace- Are you going to find out the gender or are you going to stay team yellow? I know everyone has asked but I can't remember what you said :hugs:

Jen- Hope your well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal I want to know yesterday already! Waiting for the right time to book a scan, they won't do it before 16 wks.

Wana B they are going to be handsome with the Italian & Ecuadoran mix:cloud9:

DH is the only one in his family with blue eyes, it's a mystery really and i doubt it will come through again.As a baby he had blond hair but it got dark as he grew. He is also the tallest in his family at 6" and was athletic until a knee injury but he is also very academic and loves studying. I'm 5"3 and with brown eyes, dark hair and "was" academic but not so now. My dad's side of the family are all tall, lanky and very sporty. My grandmother was half Irish so the mix is going to be quite interesting. Just healthy & strong I hope. 

Ready yes, sometimes one persons genes totally dominate. My cousin married a blond, blue eyed Italian and their daughter looks just like her dad, no hint of mum's Asian genes!


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Its quiet in here. Hope everyone is ok.

Just found this https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/784997-if-you-could-choose-would-you-pick.html


----------



## peacebaby

Jen if you're reading thanks for the tip on the "happiest baby" book. I ordered it from the US & it just arrived. Flicking through it I like it already, the advice seems practical and easy to follow:thumbup:

Have a constant headache :( been holding off on the paracetamol. Any alternatives?


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning ladies!!!
Hope everyone is well, I am terrible at keeping up with all commuication lately-phone calls, emails, etc. I just feel wiped out and in a daze alot!:wacko:
I am 20 weeks this week:happydance:And trying to get OH to feel baby kick, but everytime he comes over it stops:haha:cheeky baby!
Peace sorry about the headaches, I feel like mine really started second tri when the sickness stopped:nope:I have been taking acetaminophin (tylenol) as I have been told its all I can take, and cold packs on my head as well as pressure points (back of skull and between thumb and finger pressed really hard). But really what works is advil which is a no no. So much for the ltttc easy pregnancy huh?! I wonder how much is wine withdrawal for me:haha:
I am going to make a call today to get a gender scan, it will cost me $100 but I can't take it anymore!!!
on the subject of what baby will look like, I am dying to know also!! I am very very caucasian, OH is middle eastern...so I hope to have a nice mix of looks in my family! now to find out gender!!!! I am really thinking girl...


----------



## peacebaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Jen 20 wks wow time has flown by!YAY for feeling baby :cloud9:

Definitely no easy ride this! MS disappears only to make way for reflux and headaches :nope:I'm wondering if its low BP or low iron thats causing the headaches. I have both so feel really done in. Or it could be caffeine withdrawal in my case.

I say get the scan Jen, it will be worth it! We're all dying to know what you're having. I'm booking a private gender scan too - i just can't wait, 2 weeks before I can get it. 

A Caucasian and Middle eastern mix will be gorgeous I'm sure:kiss: 

OK so someone on the other thread was not looking forward to Prince Will & Kate getting pregnant..and they just made the announcement today. Looking at her recent pics I thought she may be pregnant, it showed in her cheeks. The media will go nuts now unfortunately. She's apparently 3 mnths and having severe MS. See, no one can escape the pregnancy nasties not even a Royal:haha: 

Wana B I can't imagine how you're managing carrying twins, the discomfort must be so much more :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm sure it's quiet cause Wanna has news but I'll let her tell it.


----------



## wana b a mom

so far it has been ok, but I can imagine it's going to get pretty hard, specially sleeping...

I haven't really had headaches, but when I have I have taken Tylenol and that has helped. I've been lucky because I used to get headaches/migraines before I got pregnant. If I start getting a headache I try to drink lots of water and that also helps... if it doesn't then I take Tylenol.
I don't think BP is a reason for headaches before the third trimester... I remember someone told me this before. I think is mostly hormonal changes in our bodies.

Jen, 20 weeks! wow, you are half way there!! 

Happy Monday everyone! :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peace and Jen- hope the headaches go away...and yeah advil is what works best :thumbup: 

WanaB- you are lucky to have gotten rid of your migraines with pregnancy :thumbup:

I love Kate and William:) I just hope they give them a bit of space :nope: sometimes the papparazzi just take it to bloody far.


----------



## LLbean

wait...Wanna...what news???


----------



## Milty

No News I got the wrong mom of boy twins :haha: 

Sorry :blush:


----------



## LLbean

:rofl: I see, now I get it :winkwink:


----------



## peacebaby

LOL I was waiting to hear its triplets not twins and the third is a girl!

Milty you would make a good movie producer... Keep us hanging on edge.

So apparently my headache is Low BP and dehydration. The nurse said to get a sports drink. Drinking loads of water now, hope it eases off soon.


----------



## LLbean

Peace be careful with your choice of sports drink! Loads of water and maybe coconut water and make sure you are getting some sodium and potassium... Bananas are good


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha: I was going to ask Milty what news I was supposed to tell :haha:

peace, please take care of yourself! I have to make myself drink lots of fluids through out the day as when we are pregnant you have to keep well hydrated.

ready, I didn't answer your question, sorry! we have not decided on the names yet... it's so hard! I don't know what to name my own babies... so sad! :( I want to stop call them "baby A' and "baby B" ... but we haven't come up with anything yet :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Try the boys for now ... You have plenty of time


----------



## wana b a mom

yeah, we do call them "the boys" but I just feel like I should have the names picked already... hmmmm


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks girls...yeah LL I don't particularly like those sports drinks, so am having bananas as you say & adding an extra hint of sea salt to my food, not too much though otherwise I'll go in the other direction. LL you should specialise in pregnancy exercise and nutrition advice. You'd be great at it! Its a booming market here.

Oh I like "the boys" for the twins, they will always be your boys:cloud9:Finding a name is going to be a mission here too, DH wants a unique but traditional name that has a "lofty meaning":wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Peace no need to increase the salt if you get some coconut water going...that is what they use in the wild to rehydrate victims...MUCH better than any sports drink, it has electrolytes and all...they even use it for IV fluids I heard


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks LL I'll get some tomorrow.


----------



## Jennifer01

Good morning ladies:flower:

I have finally found out....
It's a BOY!!!!!
I keep randomly tearing up I'm so happy!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Hope everyone is having a good day and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!


----------



## LLbean

awww congrats!


----------



## peacebaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
:blue::blue::blue::blue::blue::blue:

Congrats Jen, now you'll have 1 of each :cloud9: Reading this in Starbucks and tearing up too:cry: and smiling 

So so happy for you, on our wishes thread you said boy!!!

Haha now the theories on the hb and skull are blown out the window.

So far we have 3 boys on the thread:cloud9::kiss:


----------



## wana b a mom

Jennifer01 said:


> Good morning ladies:flower:
> 
> I have finally found out....
> It's a BOY!!!!!
> I keep randomly tearing up I'm so happy!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> Hope everyone is having a good day and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so happy for you!!! great news!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

I've had a complete change of feeling about the gender...until this weekend i kept thinking girl but then I read this Ramzi study that says boys implant on right side of the uterus..you need a clear early 6-8wk scan to see it. I looked at ours and it's definitely on the right...HB is around 157-160, old wives tales say thats for girls but then lots of ladies have the same heartbeat and they're confirmed boys....I will be thrilled with either of course. I look at the outfits and swoon over both both pink & blue, end up buying none :dohh:

I am looking totally chubby with big:holly:...its so embarassing..getting back into the exercise today! 

Q: the hospital list makes a fuss about needing max maternity pads and big knickers...does AF start immediately after and is it a total bloodbath to make up for the 9mnths?


----------



## crystal443

CONGRATS Jen!!!!! So happy for you and boys are awesome :hugs::hugs: One of each is perfect :)

Peace- I drink alot of coconut water and its great :thumbup: You will bleed equivelent to a heavy period the first initial days and then it will taper off to light. I started lightly bleeding when labour started but ended up needing sections and you bleed straight after :) I bled off and on for a few weeks after my babies but some ladies bleed less and some longer but you will definately need the ultra maxis and comfy undies :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I bet your not chubby at all and just feel like you are :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yeah for a boy!!!

I don't think I'm a good example for the bleeding cause mine was crazy bad. I almost thought I need a towel to go home. They kept one of those square pads that's kinda like a doggie pee pad under me for 3 days in the hospital. It was awful. Usually I think you just have that for a few hours after the baby is born.


----------



## crystal443

Ok this embarrassing but when I went in to have DD I had no idea that I would even bleed after I had her. For some reason i thought she would come out and that was that :shrug: I also didn't know I would have light bleeding with labour, total shock but I really was surprised there was bleeding from down there after the section:haha::haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks so much girls, I am finally at the stage where I can talk about it without crying :haha: Didn't realize I guess how excited I would be to have a boy!! 
As for the bleeding...I do remember bleeding after my section but not that bad:shrug:
And peace I feel gigantic and my boobs make it look out of control!!
How is everyone doing? I have NO motivation to get holiday stuff done!!:dohh:


----------



## Milty

I've pretty much been Trying to hide my boobs since I was 19.


----------



## wana b a mom

hey girls!
I hear you jen, I don't feel like doing much of any shopping... I mean i get the feeling that I want to go shopping but I get tired of standing on my feet and walking long distances, it becomes more of an aggravation and I end up getting nothing :(
Anyway, I just wanted to stop by before my doctor's appointment. I will catch up later!

hugs to all :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B hope the appointment is all good!

Arghh i'm hating the shopping too. The things look pretty and i look forward to going but once there i just can't do it...getting breathless so easily. 

Thanks girls for the info! Crystal thats what i mean I'm going into this totally wet behind the ears and don't know what to expect, the midwives get pretty impatient because they're so busy and i don't want to look foolish. 

Jen, it is the big boobs that make it look worse. Saw a lady today heavily pregnant but small on the chest and i realised thats what makes me look so round and heavy :blush: I need to get measured for a maternity bra but i'm putting it off because can you imagine the size after 4mnths of progesterone :haha: 

Wana B & Jen you're close to 24 weeks when your babies will be viable outside <3<3<3

Jen you need a nice baby boy ticker now so we can see your progress :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

WanaB- i hope your appointment goes well :hugs::hugs:

Jen- Little boys are so stinkin cute :hugs::hugs: tonka trucks, hot wheels, bugs, mud, peeing in your eye:haha::haha: Are you going to have another section?

Peace- I had no idea about what was going to happen during labour, I had the gel inserted to induce DD and I started getting really bad period cramps..so the nurse kept asking if I was feeling anything and i kept saying no because I didn't know that's how labour started:nope: Don't be scared to ask, and don't feel silly:hugs::hugs: By the time I was taken for my section I had no idea what was going to happen.


----------



## readyformore

:happydance: Yay for a boy Jen!! :hugs:

The thread is due for a girl, so that must be you Peace.:hugs:
As far as bleeding goes, there's a pretty good difference between vaginal versus section, and like Crystal said, each birth is different and bleeding is different. 
If you have a vaginal birth, the first 24 hours is VERY heavy. Most of my patients are shocked with the first few bathroom trips because their pads are saturated. Sometimes it gushes out when you get up to move too. If you're ever concerned just ask your midwife. You might have grape or golf ball sized clots too on the first day after delivery. We don't get concerned unless they are repeated or the size of an apple. Either way, after about 2 days it should be like a period to a heavy period. 

With a section you'll bleed for a couple of weeks, but it's completely normal to bleed for 4-6 with a vaginal delivery. Mind you though, it's not heavy. After the first week you'll mainly need panty liners. And it turns from a red-pink-brownish/white. 

So, no, you won't be gushing endlessly for weeks on end. :hugs:

Hope you're doing well Wanna. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Ready! I'm so glad I asked, I would have been mighty shocked. 

Haha..Well we'll know next week. We talked about staying team yellow but quickly decided we both really wanted to know. 

Today I shopped for presents for 2 friends in SA, both expecting girls this month. the second half of this year seems to have been full of girls being born. Is next year a boy year? Anyway, I can't believe there will a real baby in those teeny-tiny outfits.


----------



## LLbean

oooohhhh next week!!! Lets see what you have in there Peace!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Yeah I can't wait! To add to the drama someone's predicting genders on the pregnancy forum and she's said girl for me..so far she's got quite a few right..so lets see :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

she only predicts gender? how about an actual pregnancy with Gender? I think I need to go visit that forum LOL


----------



## peacebaby

LOL..it's chaos, poor woman started the thread last night all for good fun and it is booming with requests non-stop! She asks for the first day of last AF but her method is a mystery for now. Apparently she got 98 % of 62 women right elsewhere :shrug: Its in the 2nd tri section if you want to look.


----------



## LLbean

well she may not do it unless you are already pregnant then :(


----------



## crystal443

I can't wait Peace!!! so exciting:)


----------



## peacebaby

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LLbean

good, jonesing for some cheese though HAHAHA


----------



## peacebaby

Haha already! I had some the other day then felt sick so no more for me. 

Regretting that I left the Christmas shopping for now, it's blistery cold and the walkways are all slippery with ice.


----------



## LLbean

well considering I was living off of cheese pretty much...yes already ;-)


----------



## crystal443

Be careful on the ice while out and about Peace :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

I can't wait to find out what you are having peace!!! so exciting!!!! I know you'll be happy either way :)

My appointment went well yesterday. Boys are growing steady. Baby A is now 1 LB and 2 oz and baby B is 1 LB and 4 oz. I feel huge and I know this is nothing yet...
We just bought a house but haven't signed the papers yet, we are hoping we'll be closing within the next week or so. I can't wait, so that the painters can come in, and I can start preparing the boys' nursery!
I have finally started feeling the babies more. It still feels like flutters but they are getting stronger as they get bigger... so interesting!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## LLbean

awww that is wonderful Wanna B! So happy for you! I bet it is very exciting! Congrats on the new house too!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks LL!! <3


----------



## crystal443

That's fantastic WannaB...they're very close in weight which I guess is a good thing :thumbup:

Congrats on the new house as well :)


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks crystal! that's what I think too but the doctor did tell DH (when DH asked if that was an accurate figure) that it's just an estimate.... hmmm I think I have to wait and see at time of birth, huh? 
I feel HUGE though... I think I already look like I was 35 weeks pregnant with 1 baby...


----------



## peacebaby

Congrats on the house Wana B! How exciting, doing the nursery is going to be such fun. 

Yes, as i was reading about your boy's weights i thought they're close...that is a very good sign that both are growing well. Usually one baby is much smaller than the other. You're doing great:happydance:

The more I think about it...having twins is awesome. 2x all the Kodak moments, first steps, first words, first day at school....:cloud9: 
LL i nominate you next for twins!! 

Jen, i'm imagining that you've started buying boy outfits :cloud9:

Milty i meant to ask, 19 yrs is a long time to be hiding boobs, how come?

Afm, setting tomorrow aside for serious Christmas shopping. Its now or never :haha: We've decided to tell DH's family on Christmas day but its going to be tricky keeping the secret until then.


----------



## LLbean

peace you can do it, only a few more days...plus its cold so you can wear baggy stuff and get away with it ;-)

I will accept the nomination btw :rofl: lets see if I can deliver (no pun intended)


----------



## peacebaby

HAHA well the nomination was a no-choice one, i want to live the twinnie dream vicariously through Wana B and you :haha: 

Oh, thats the thing, I am a real chubster now and the family are very observant about weight gain & physical appearance so I expect a few side looks no doubt. This time though I don't mind a bit. We'll be seeing DH's aunt before Christmas and she is a real talker :haha: so thats the one time we'll have to rein in the conversation. Then she usually calls us on Christmas day while we're at MIL's so we'll tell her then. FIL lives in Bangkok so he'll call then too and DH will tell him. I hope I can hold back the tears.

My SA friend said his wife is scheduled for a C section on 21 Dec, he's worried about the Mayan calendar thing. I assured him the world is not going to be ending any day soon. Apparently the dr's say the baby is too small at 38wks something like 2.45kgs thats 5.4lbs...is that small?


----------



## LLbean

hmmm I guess its small compared to most babies these days lol.... mine was 7lbs 9oz


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies

Peace- your plans sound lovely for telling your family at christmas, so exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

peacebaby said:


> Congrats on the house Wana B! How exciting, doing the nursery is going to be such fun.
> 
> Yes, as i was reading about your boy's weights i thought they're close...that is a very good sign that both are growing well. Usually one baby is much smaller than the other. You're doing great:happydance:
> 
> The more I think about it...having twins is awesome. 2x all the Kodak moments, first steps, first words, first day at school....:cloud9:
> LL i nominate you next for twins!!
> 
> Jen, i'm imagining that you've started buying boy outfits :cloud9:
> 
> Milty i meant to ask, 19 yrs is a long time to be hiding boobs, how come?
> 
> Afm, setting tomorrow aside for serious Christmas shopping. Its now or never :haha: We've decided to tell DH's family on Christmas day but its going to be tricky keeping the secret until then.

Because they are huge....also I'm blonde ...I learned early that if I want to be taken seriously I can't where certain clothes.


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me stalking! 

I graduated LTTC a while ago and I am a new mum now. I just know how it feels to be pregnant after LTTC. Like Peace my case w!s recurrent losses including a molar pregnancy until I got my progesterone miracle!

Anyway enough about me, its boring now :haha:

I always see LL with a gorgeoys little girl, its a steong image I had in my head since I met her. No reasoning to it.

Wanna that is great about the boys weight, and a new house! Very exciting times.

Jen congrats!!! Wow I have been away from the LTTC thread that I missed the news that you were pregnant, fab news!!

Peace! A chubster! How cute! Its not chubb its a baby :cloud9: :happydance:and its so sweet the Christmas news!! I bet you get few I knew it comments, even when people thought you were overdoing it on the pies and cakes :haha: that is what happened to me :haha:

The cutest comment I had was from a 55 year old man that after having a bit of UTI at around 32 weeks pregnant he got all worried and asked me if I was seeing a specialist as I seemed to be always so bloated that he feared I had kidney disease. Lol his face when I told him it was nit bloat, it was my baby girl...:rofl: poor man he was really concerned about my health. 

It does seem a bit small your frieds baby, Lia was 7lb at 38 weeks.


----------



## Sus09

peacebaby said:


> Yeah I can't wait! To add to the drama someone's predicting genders on the pregnancy forum and she's said girl for me..so far she's got quite a few right..so lets see :winkwink:

I predict girl too:thumbup: no reasoning here just like the guessing game :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Sus you are so sweet...maybe the girl you see is my almost 22 year old hehehe

I hope I do get another baby soon.

Was just watching the meteor shower and thinking maybe it works like wishing starts? I was asking for answer lol... "If it's a yes show me a meteor now" :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

True! You do have a gorgeous (22 year old) baby girl :haha:

Honestly I do hope it becomes a fact soon, boy or girl!! I have a feeling that with answers you are on the right track now:hugs::hugs:

:haha: love the meteor questions! Did they answer? :winkwink:


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi: Sus!! thanks for the congrats! :hugs:

how's baby Lia doing? How are you doing?

Man... I am thinking about Christmas presents and cards... I haven't done anything yet!!! I am thinking about not doing cards this year, with all the moving, packing unpacking plus work plus pregnancy... I just don't have the brains for it (or the energy).
DH and I were thinking last night that this year we are just going to give "IOUs" this year :haha:

I hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm wrapping presents to try and get me in the mood


----------



## peacebaby

I can't stop thinking of the parents of those kids. 

Milty at least you have presents to wrap, I haven't done that yet:blush:


----------



## Milty

peacebaby said:


> I can't stop thinking of the parents of those kids.
> 
> Milty at least you have presents to wrap, I haven't done that yet:blush:

Thats why I'm wrapping Peace...


----------



## readyformore

Wana- I'm so excited for you. You have so much fun stuff coming up for you. A house, the nursery, babies. :cloud9::hugs: 

Sus!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Congrats on your baby hun. 

Peace- over here, any baby under 2.5 kilos at term is considered small for gestational age. I'm sure your friend's baby will be fine. :hugs:

Milty- we've had this conversation many times before, I'm still waiting for you to share your boobs with me. :haha:

LL- I loved your deliver twins pun. :haha: DH is snoring on the couch and I woke him up laughing. :haha:


Thinking about those kids and their families too. My 3 got extra long squishy hugs tonight. :cry:


----------



## Sus09

Wana, If I were you I would just email everyon with a nice Christnas message and buy gift vouchers as presents. Moving is stressful and you will be very busy, plus you are pregnant with tweenies! Rest is a must! So just enjoy the holiday and don't stress yourself with cards and gifts. Everone has gift vouchers of me this year due to the baby, the only reason why everyone has cards is because I wrote them in October before she was born:haha:

Lia is doing great, 6 weeks today :happydance: and she is spoiling us with lots of smiles.

Ready!:hugs::hugs: So nice to hear from you, I wondered how you were doing! My fault for not being much on bnb.

Peace, how's the Christmas shopping going?

Ll, Milty, how's the weekend going?


----------



## LLbean

Wanna I agree with Sus, I am sending out gift cards to my family this year as I won't see them in person and shipping boxes is a nightmare. The only boxes I'm shipping out are for my daughter and God-daughter, no one else. The locals here do get gifts though.

Sus I am fine, was up until 3am doing cards since I just got them yesterday LOL. So some international people may get theirs a bit late :winkwink: but its coming. Been thinking about your girl vision for me... I hope its a new one and not the one I already have. Wish there was a way to know for certain


----------



## peacebaby

I think the gift cards are a great idea. You've understandably got a lot going on Wana B, i'm sure no one will mind.

Sus so lovely to have you here :hugs: Can't believe L is 6 weeks already! The shopping is slowwwww! I need to learn to just get things when i see them - saw a pretty dress for SIL's little baby girl on zulily but thought i'd order it the next day, now its gone:dohh: Same with MIL's would be gift. If I don't find anything by monday, its gift cards :thumbup:

LL, don't be like the politicians, deliver what you've been nominated for :haha: 

Sus are you BF'ing? Do you express and do bottle feeds as well? 

How many bottles are needed if BF'ing and is getting a steriliser/warmer a good idea?


----------



## LLbean

oh Peace, I sure hope that I can! Even half the promise would do :rofl: as long as it is healthy!


----------



## readyformore

Peace I did extended ebf with all my kids. How many bottles you need depends on how long you will be away from baby. In a 12 hour shift, my dh would need about 5 bottles. If I worked 2 12s in a row, I would have about 10; just to make sure some were clean if they hadn't been washed yet from the day before.

If you will sahm and only need an occasion bottle, then you'll need fewer.

No need for a sterilizer/warmer. Rinse bottles after use and push water through the nipple after use. Then run them in the dishwasher as everything else, (I did have a dishwasher bottle/nipple basket that was handy). 

When you need to heat it up, just use warm water in a coffee mug. Dh found that even frozen breastmilk would thaw and warm in under 10 minutes from hot tap water. Just enough time to change a diaper and let the dog out. Before a bottle and a nap.;-)
Remember not to microwave milk though. It can cause hot spots in formula and breaks down important enzymes in breastmilk.


----------



## Sus09

if LL has to deliver what she has been nominated for she is going to be a very busy girl... between the twins and the little girl :haha: of course the little girl could be one of the twins... hmmm nice thought!! 

Ll I wish there was a way to know as well, if only we could fast forward to have a peak what the future holds for us! 

Peace I am EBF, and breast only. That is my not my decision though, Lia won't take the bottle!! I wanted to combine breast and expressing but it hasnt worked out like that for me... Lia is addicted to the breast! I am trying though to express once a day and get her used to drinking from a bottle, whatever does not get used then I freeze to be used when she has baby rice and porridge.

I totally agree with what Ready said, its all good advice. I find bottle warmers are a waste of time, space and money as ready says its much easier to dip the bottle in hot water for 10 minutes. I don't have a dishwasher so I bought a microwave steriliser. Its practical as I put my pump / bottles there. 

I have a cheap hand pump as I only express a little amount once a day. If I was to express more often I would invest on an electric one or a good hand one.


----------



## LLbean

I had an electric one with my daughter


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks girls!

We don't use the microwave at all Ready, for that very reason.

I'm thinking it may be a good idea to combine breast & expressed bottle feeds so that DH gets to have his time with baby and it gives me a break,but as you say Sus it all depends on how things go & what the LO wants. 

I think its time i stopped phaffing around and started a list:blush:


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :hugs: 

wana & Liz- giftcards are a great idea :thumbup: I may do that next year for family :) We always send parcels and its so bloody expensive :nope: we spent clost to $500 dollars in postage for parcels this year I literally wanted to cry :shrug:

Sus- Nice to see you and nice to hear Lia is doing so well:happydance: I can't believe its been 6 weeks since you've had her..time flies:thumbup:

Peace- you'll be fine whatever feeding method you choose, your so laid back that I'm sure your baby will be as well:thumbup:

Ready- your kids must be getting excited for Santa, mine are too old for Santa now:cry::cry::haha:

Jen-hiya, hope your doing well:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

LOL Crystal I have to show that laid back comment to DH, he'll be on here in a hurry to tell you i'm the complete opposite! I wish i knew how to be laid back :haha:

Aww those innocent Christmas mornings when they still believe in Santa and the look on their faces when they rush to the tree for the presents :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Crystal :hugs: I am loving this thread, its like a reunion of the LTTC thread. God I missed you girls, I shouldn't have been away from bnb for so long. I was so tired before going on MAT leave and having Lia! 

Yes Lia is 6 weeks, I cannot believe it myself, where is my newborn gone! :cry: they grow so fast!


Peace...:saywhat:Santa does not exist?:cry::cry: :haha:
It is true, seeing the kids at Christmas is wonderful. Great times when they believe in Santa and you see their little faces lighting up on Christmas day when they see their presents... Soo cute!!!:cloud9:


----------



## crystal443

Lia will be waiting for Santa next year :thumbup: and maybe you'll have a new bun in the oven :) 

Peace- I am patiently waiting for your scan, I may have said boy before I can't remember but I'm thinking maybe girl now :shrug: I'm going with pink for you :thumbup:

Hi everyone:flower:


----------



## LLbean

peace so when is it?


----------



## wana b a mom

peace, where are you with your update? My mind is horrible these days but for some reason I thought your appointment was today? let us know how it went :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Wana B today was just my appointment with the midwife, nothing exciting to report except that I have SPD(pelvic dysfunction)...already! The midwive appointment just confirmed my worst fears of the NHS... It's totally disjointed, seeing different people at each appointment. I probably need a private midwife or doula and additional monitoring scans. I have no confidence in the system now. And she told me today that they don't do tours of the hospital birthing centre anymore due to funding cuts. 

I did get to POAS, that was fun! I was tempted to ask for second stick :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Is SPD when your pelvis isn't lined up for baby or its a bit twisted during pregnancy? It also includes the pelvis becomeing too narrow for the head to engage sometimes?


----------



## Sus09

peacebaby said:


> Hi Wana B today was just my appointment with the midwife, nothing exciting to report except that I have SPD(pelvic dysfunction)...already! The midwive appointment just confirmed my worst fears of the NHS... It's totally disjointed, seeing different people at each appointment. I probably need a private midwife or doula and additional monitoring scans. I have no confidence in the system now. And she told me today that they don't do tours of the hospital birthing centre anymore due to funding cuts.
> 
> I did get to POAS, that was fun! I was tempted to ask for second stick :haha:

Its awful isn't it? That is why I went with a private consultant. I kept seeing a different midwife every time and they did not even bother reading my notes and what had happened in previous appointments.


----------



## Sus09

peacebaby said:


> Hi Wana B today was just my appointment with the midwife, nothing exciting to report except that I have SPD(pelvic dysfunction)...already! The midwive appointment just confirmed my worst fears of the NHS... It's totally disjointed, seeing different people at each appointment. I probably need a private midwife or doula and additional monitoring scans. I have no confidence in the system now. And she told me today that they don't do tours of the hospital birthing centre anymore due to funding cuts.
> 
> I did get to POAS, that was fun! I was tempted to ask for second stick :haha:

Its awful isn't it? That is why I went with a private consultant. I kept seeing a different midwife every time and they did not even bother reading my notes and what had happened in previous appointments.


----------



## peacebaby

Miraculously I'm still pregnant and its all looking good :happydance: Really can't believe it!


And we are having a GIRL :pink::cloud9::cloud9::kiss: 

We are thrilled, can't stop smiling. The sonographer was South African too and she made it so special for us..kept us in suspense and then finally after a long Ta-Dah & full sound effects drum roll she told us....we were all laughing & of course my happy tears rolled on. We got 4D views and it was so incredible to see her moving around. Its real lol :cloud9::cloud9: Afterwards we got some pretty things at Baby Gap.

Please God let it stay this way xxx


----------



## LLbean

awwww a princess! I was just about to write and ask...YEY!!!!

Congrats Peace! I can't express how happy I am for you right now!!!!!!!! So wonderful!!!!!

Email me pics!!! hehehe

Lots of love to you!!!!


----------



## Jennifer01

Oh Peace, so happy for you:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Isn't it so exciting? I felt like things changed when I found out what I was having, not better or worse I just really liked saying "he" and concentrating on boy names, clothes, etc etc..

Sus what a lovely baby!!:cloud9:

Hello to everyone, I am not great at keeping up here, this pregnancy is kicking my butt. I appreciate it more than words but man it has been rough. One day at a time at this point, and one and a half weeks to viability!!

Hope you are all doing well, getting rest and looking forward to the holidays
:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Miraculously I'm still pregnant and its all looking good :happydance: Really can't believe it!
> 
> 
> And we are having a GIRL :pink::cloud9::cloud9::kiss:
> 
> We are thrilled, can't stop smiling. The sonographer was South African too and she made it so special for us..kept us in suspense and then finally after a long Ta-Dah & full sound effects drum roll she told us....we were all laughing & of course my happy tears rolled on. We got 4D views and it was so incredible to see her moving around. Its real lol :cloud9::cloud9: Afterwards we got some pretty things at Baby Gap.
> 
> Please God let it stay this way xxx

Wonderful news my lovely :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

peacebaby said:


> Miraculously I'm still pregnant and its all looking good :happydance: Really can't believe it!
> 
> 
> And we are having a GIRL :pink::cloud9::cloud9::kiss:
> 
> We are thrilled, can't stop smiling. The sonographer was South African too and she made it so special for us..kept us in suspense and then finally after a long Ta-Dah & full sound effects drum roll she told us....we were all laughing & of course my happy tears rolled on. We got 4D views and it was so incredible to see her moving around. Its real lol :cloud9::cloud9: Afterwards we got some pretty things at Baby Gap.
> 
> Please God let it stay this way xxx

I knew it!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::pink::cloud9:

I am so happy for you, and all emotional! I am crying again, I cried myself dry this week but this time due to great news :hugs:

Can we see a pic?


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks everyone!

Here she is


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B you're one day away from viability :happydance:

And jen wow not long to go for you too!

Crystal yes its pelvic dysfunction..hurts like crazy to walk and turn over from side to side. The midwife seemed to think physio would sort it out.

Sus its your lucky soft-cups that worked<3<3<3 LOL!

Making a Christmas wish for lots more babies on thread
:xmas6: :xmas6::xmas6:


----------



## LLbean

awww look at her!!!!! <3


----------



## crystal443

awwww Peace..a little princess!!! Congratulations to you and your hubby, you must be so excited. I love that the sonograhper kept you in suspense and made it fun for you, that was lovely of her :hugs: Would love to see a photo of her:) Let that be the start of lovely news from now on :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

she looks all snuggled up in there...she is gorgeous :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> Wana B you're one day away from viability :happydance:
> 
> And jen wow not long to go for you too!
> 
> Crystal yes its pelvic dysfunction..hurts like crazy to walk and turn over from side to side. The midwife seemed to think physio would sort it out.
> 
> Sus its your lucky soft-cups that worked<3<3<3 LOL!
> 
> Making a Christmas wish for lots more babies on thread
> :xmas6: :xmas6::xmas6:

I tried physio and it did nothing, the only thing it did do was help stretch the tendons but I still ended up with a section and alot of back and leg pain especially in the last few months of the pregnancies. swimming or just floating in the bathtub helped ease it some. I hope you have better luck with physio:thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Yes we need a flowing river of good news! 

I can't wait for the thread to get busy with babies babies & more babies!


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> I tried physio and it did nothing, the only thing it did do was help stretch the tendons but I still ended up with a section and alot of back and leg pain especially in the last few months of the pregnancies. swimming or just floating in the bathtub helped ease it some. I hope you have better luck with physio:thumbup:

She suggested the swimming, problem is i'm allergic to the chlorine, it gives me the worst eczema ever and the indoor pool at my gym reeks of the stuff..just walking past it is bad enough.


----------



## crystal443

I floated in my tub:haha: as long as there's enough water that your pelvis can kind of float it can relieve the pressure a bit. Brooke was uncomfortable but I carried her high but JD was a nightmare because I carried him low and it required my pelvis and back to take the brunt of the load so to speak so I spent many a hour in the bathtub with him:haha::haha: Of all the things though water is what helped the most:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

peacebaby said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> I tried physio and it did nothing, the only thing it did do was help stretch the tendons but I still ended up with a section and alot of back and leg pain especially in the last few months of the pregnancies. swimming or just floating in the bathtub helped ease it some. I hope you have better luck with physio:thumbup:
> 
> She suggested the swimming, problem is i'm allergic to the chlorine, it gives me the worst eczema ever and the indoor pool at my gym reeks of the stuff..just walking past it is bad enough.Click to expand...

can you look for a Salt pool instead?


----------



## readyformore

Oh Peace.........:cry: She's so beautiful. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Peace!!!:cloud9::cloud9: look at her :cloud9:

I am so emotional this week that I am sobbing again! this time pure happiness for you. She is so cute snuggled in there! You made my day:hugs:

L those softcups are worth millions they gave me Lia as well:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

peace! I am late to the party, I haven't been around and look at the great news!!!! :wohoo: a little princess!!!!!!!!! :pink: congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: and she is gorgeous of course ;) :cloud9: I am so happy for you, I also cried when reading your post telling us how the technician told you it's a girl. I also cried when I found out about my boys. It's such a wonderful moment, and it makes it real.
Sorry about the pelvic issue :( it doesn't sound like fun at all :( I hope you find a way to make it feel better though! :hugs:
Merry Christmas to all and as peace said, may this thread be full of babies in the new year!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all!!!


----------



## peacebaby

:wave:

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas :happydance:

Wana B and Jen congratulations - all 3 boys are now viable :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
That is a great place to be!

We got some good deals in the sales, including the car seat we wanted. Making such a major purchase was a bit nervy but DH was ready for it. 

I'm so jealous of the range of amazing stuff you guys have in the US, looks like I'll be doing some ordering from there and i've just discovered that Carter's ship to the UK so I'm excited.

Sus hope Lia had a good first Christmas. Has her colic calmed down now?


----------



## Sus09

Hi peace! 
Good on the massive purchase!! :thumbup: 

Our first Christmas with Lia was fantastic!! Even though she was so little to know what was going on it was very special having her with us :cloud9: her colic is much better, she has had a good few days, so touch wood she is growing out of it.

How was your Christmas? How did the news go down? How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

peace, happy 18 weeks! :happydance: how are you feeling? please do tell us how telling the family go, and congrats on the car seat purchase! I am just looking at cribs right now... there are some specials going on at the moment and I have to take advantage of that ;) btw, having more choices is harder... it's more confusing and more overwhelming, most of the times I feel like it would be much easier with fewer choices.

Sus, I bet having Lia for Christmas was a blast! I'm glad she's feeling better too! how are you feeling?


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B yeah its a great time to get all the big stuff...can't let the bargain go.

Sus glad to hear Lia is doing better and wow look at her in your avatar pic she's grown so much:kiss:

I'm ok thanks. The pelvic pain still hurts but we found some great exercises that seem to help and being in water really eases the pain. I must admit I still panic often about everything blush:

Oh we didn't tell! Can you believe it and they didn't seem to notice the extra large top I was wearing or the back & front bulges either:haha: 

It was DH's last minute decision not to tell (something to do with MIL) and in retrospect I think it was better we didn't because his sister was introducing both her boyfriend and their 7wk old baby to us. I think the day was hers and it would have seemed like we were stealing the limelight had we made the announcement. It was really funny though - keeping quiet meant we had an interesting perspective of things. First off, the family have obviously decided we're 'a couple who can't have kids' fullstop - SIL's boyfriend actually said that couples who can't have kids are welcome to visit his baby at any time, and he looked at me then DH. We were stunned into silence!

LOL its funny, the assumptions people make especially when they're uber-fertile. SIL kept saying that everyone was so impressed at her having a natural pregnancy, it being easy all the way and a quick 3 hr labour at her age (40).

It was interesting to sit there and take in all the comments.


----------



## LLbean

Hahaha good for you Peace... Oh can't wait till you finally tell them hehehe would love to e a fly on the wall and see the faces!

Sorry you still have certain pains and panics... Totally normal to panic I'm sure but beat to stay OHM instead :winkwink: and you can do it for sure


----------



## Sus09

:haha: good for not telling them. After their assumptions, as LL says, I wish I was a fly on the wall the day you break the news, :haha: their faces will be so funny!

Lia is growing really fast :wacko: she is a very long girl, she will be 2 months on the 3rd and already weighs 12lb and has almost outgrown her 0 - 3 outfits!:nope: We are starting Swimming classes with Water Babies on the 14th and I can't wait!

Belem, I bet you are super excited buying all the things for your boys, its a good time of the year girls with the sales on. I could not get anything on the sale as I got preggers in Feb and missed the Christmas sale :cry:


----------



## crystal443

Peace, you have some serious willpower :thumbup: I think the comment anyone who can't have kids can visit my baby anytime would have broken my silence:haha::haha:

The poor couples who have to endure family gatherings that cannot have kids must feel like its torture:nope: Did no one look at you strange with the big shirt on? I would love to have been a fly on the wall:thumbup:

Sus- Glad Lia had a great first Christmas, next year she'll be running all over the place:haha::haha:

wanab- your getting closer and closer:thumbup: Are you getting uncomfortable?


----------



## Sus09

That is true Peace, to say that about couples who dont have children was a bit insensitive and mean! What a thing to say! :nope: however I would love to be a fly on the wall to see their faces when you show up with your gorgeous girl :cloud9:

Wana b, true, you are getting close now! How are your boys? Having kick boxing fights in there I guess:haha:

Crystal as you say next year Lia will be running all around the place :wacko: poor Christmas tree :haha:

Today Lia is going for her first jabs :cry: I am dreading it!

Ladies, MMR... what is your opinion? They give it at 13 months here. I am totally paranoid about it. Dont know if i should give them separate or what to do with that one :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

:dohh: double post


----------



## peacebaby

Haha yeah i think we were both trying not to slip up so we were guarded and then the comment from someone who was meeting us for the first time...we were just stunned. He went on to say his sister also can't have kids so anytime she can have with anyone's kids she loves it! 

Crystal, no, i was expecting a ton of questions because i look like i've eaten an elephant! I even slipped when they brought the baby's bouncer out I blurted out "oh you got the babyBjorn, it's a good one" (i was looking at the same one!) but even then nobody asked how the heck i knew that.I must be torturing myself looking at baby goods :haha:

I fully understand any couple who can't/don't have kids skipping some family gatherings.

Sus, i've been looking into the jabs issue too, it is very concerning. I found this dr with an alternative schedule, he suggests spreading them out so the childs body has time to deal with each one and isn't overloaded having them so close together or in a combined shot. I've got his book and this is his website:https://www.babyjabs.co.uk/

Lots of snuggles for Lia today, hope the jab is over quick :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Done, Lia had her first jabs:cry::cry: I couldnt stop crying when she screamed.

Thanks Peacebaby for the link. I found a doctor that does the MMR separate here so will research into that as well.


----------



## wana b a mom

oh sus :cry: I would have cried too :( I am glad it's over now :hugs:

peace, I can't believe the comments... I honestly don't know what I would have done. I hope you find the perfect moment to tell everyone and I can't wait to hear how they react! lol :haha:

I am feeling well. It's hard to get comfortable right away when I go to sleep but I was kind of feeling this way for a while now so it's nothing new :haha: I get up twice in the middle of the night to pee (also not new... I was getting up in the middle of the night a lot since the egg retrieval). But now I can't go back to sleep after my 4:30-5:00 am peeing session so I am having breakfast at that time, then I check emails, watch the news, and maybe take a nap at 7:00 am or so until I have to start work (8:30)... crazy huh?
Babies do move a lot now but I can't say they kick me hard. I think they might be too small still? :shrug: no idea. Sometimes I wonder if this is normal... doctor says it is, but I will ask again next week.

How long do I have to wait for the glucose results? I did my test last Thursday and I haven't heard back from them... I was thinking becasue of the holidays it may take longer? :shrug:


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Sus :hugs::hugs: i hope it doesn't upset her tonight.
In the book he gives the details about having the MMR separately. I think it is the safest option and since it can be done why not. 

Wana B you must be exhausted getting up that early. At least you're using the time constructively. I think the glucose results are usually quick so it must be the holidays. I'm sure you'll have them before the end of the week. Was it the long test? Ooh nice that you get see the boys next week:kiss: 

I'm not sleeping very well either & had the strangest dream last night. I gave birth by myself no drs, midwives not even DH to help. Then i put baby in a huge brown envelope with her head sticking out - like an open package. I had a hot water bottle in there too and was on my way somewhere when i met some women who asked whether my waters were clear when they broke, i said yes but went back to check, it looked a big mess:dohh:. I then brought baby home and had her in a dress (one i've been ogling at on mumsway!) but then panicked because i'd kept her too hot so kept checking for her hb & pulse. Heard the loudest doppler sound of the hb when it all ended :haha: :haha:


----------



## LLbean

I think your dream is you were shipping me your baby :haha: after all the shipping going on its only natural...Peace I want a baby but I want you to keep yours and make one myself :winkwink: but thanks for the thought hehehehe


----------



## tadpole1

delete


----------



## peacebaby

Hi tadpole

I'm sorry that you're having such a hard time. It's especially difficult during the festive season. We've all been there, everyone here has had some fertility challenge or the other. I can confidently say on behalf of everyone that we empathise with you. However, if you're finding it difficult to see baby pics etc then perhaps this isn't the best thread right now? While we're all sensitive to the difficult emotions that come with the ttc journey, this thread is intended as a safe zone to discuss pregnancy and all things baby related including posting scan & baby pics without fear that we would inadvertently be upsetting someone. Knowing how it feels the last thing we want is to upset someone. 

The original LTTTC thread is free of all pics and baby talk https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/810724-ltttc-thread-everyone-628.htmlThe ladies there are very supportive, understanding and the sharing of knowledge is a great resource. 

I hope my post doesn't offend, I don't mean to. 
I sincerely hope that that everyone's dream of a baby becomes a reality soon as and I can't wait for more positive outcomes and baby bumps galore !!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tadpole1

Hi Peace,

I hope you believe me when I say that I am thrilled to see anyone on these threads with baby pics and bumps. BFPs on these threads give me hope. In fact I search through the threads looking for success stories which is how I found this. 

It was tough when last time I saw my sister I told her what we were going through and she proceeded to repeat to us how she conceived both her children the first month she tried. I think until you go through something like this, you really don't know how it makes those of us who are going through it feel. And that's what happens on facebook when most people are just going about their lives, not thinking that things that come naturally to them are a challenge to others. 

Hope you dont' mind my lurking. Don't feel like you have to refrain from posting anything that will make me sensitive. It's your special moment and I only hope to join you some day.  :hugs:


----------



## tadpole1

I reread my post and realized how it came accross. :dohh: So it seemed to make more sense to move it to my journal. :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

No worries :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B did you get your glucose results? 

Jen hope all is good with you & your little boy.

Sus sorry that Lia was poorly after the jab. How is she now?
Is she sleeping in the same room? I can't make my mind up whether its worth getting a Moses basket first or trying a co-sleeping crib.

How does one guesstimate what size nursing bra you'll need? 

LL I changed to almond milk and feel much better :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

That is wonderful Peace! yeah now that the holidays are over I need to stop the dairy again...coconut milk for me!


----------



## Sus09

Lia is much better now thankfully! :thumbup: the only thing is that since the jabs she has changed her behaviour, she is more needy of attention and refuses to go asleep at night. She starts screaming and crying from 6 pm and wont stop till midnight. Of course she then gets over tired fights falling asleep, gets more frustrated...:wacko: :wacko: we think she might have colic again :shrug: I dont know but we are exhausted.

I didnt get a moses basket, I bought a crib and she is next to me bed. I am glad I never bought a moses basket as she is such a long baby that she wouldn't have fitted there more than a couple of weeks. We are both tall so I guessed she would be a long baby. She is already 11,lb and 60 cm long at 8 weeks. In baby class she was the:haha: youngest baby yet the same size as a 4 month old that was there :wacko: big girl!! :wacko:

I like the co-sleeping cribs :thumbup:, I saw them after I bought the standard crib. I think they are more practical for breastfeeding / soothing baby.

Are you girls talking dairy free diets? I think I need to consider that myself to help Lia with her colic.


----------



## LLbean

yes to lower inflamtion too...at least in my case


----------



## peacebaby

Yes dairy free Sus or at least in my case no milk...i'm still having yoghurt though to help meet the protein and calcium RDA. 

Can't wait to see pics of Lia in her Baptism outfit :happydance:

I feel incredibly busy...the first 12 wks were spent in total limbo and now it's all going too fast!! Am inundated with doctor's appointments, antenatal classes, more tests..blah blah

Wana B hope your results were good.


----------



## LLbean

yes Lia in that dress has to be so sweet <3

Peace wow you do sound busy!


----------



## peacebaby

Yeah LL and most of it is just a waste of time really...like this morning, i rushed to the hospital for what i thought was a physio appointment except it was just a powerpoint presentation on pelvic exercises...You-tube would have been better. I noticed i was the oldest and everyone was there because of pelvic pain, made me feel better. 

LL did you have a natural labour or c-section with DD? Pain meds?


----------



## LLbean

mine was natural...no meds LOL...I had something to calm me down I guess but no epidural or anything. I was lucky that it was semi quick I guess. Got to Hospital at about 2:30am (because my water broke) and by 11am she was out


----------



## wana b a mom

hey peace!! :hi: hi ladies!!! :hi:

I passed my glucose test!! :happydance: and it was after the holidays so I was worried! It was the 1 hour test, the first one they do, so I don't have to worry about that anymore :thumbup: I got 108 and you need below 140 to pass.

Sus, I can't wait to see pictures of Lia on her special day!! 

Last night was the first night sleeping on my own bed... it was so much better!! we have this tempurpedic mattress and I have to say it made a huge difference. I still have to get up to go to the bathroom but when I slept, I slept good and DH didn't notice when I got up at night so he loved it also. :smug:


----------



## LLbean

that's wonderful Wanna B!!!! So happy to hear you passed AND slept better! and I am sure you will sleep even better tonight after the pass! ahhh what a relief that must be!

now we want pics of the boys...any new US pics?


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

Peace, are you planning a natural birth? Or are you thinking you'll see how it goes?

WanaB, there's noyhing like your own bed :thumbup: glad you passed your GD test :)

Sus- she's a doll :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Girls, what do you think of this as Lia´s Baptism dress? it is not a traditional baptism one but I loved it! I need to buy accessories for it, shoes, cardigan etc. 

Should I use this one or a traditional baptism dress? what do you think?

By the way I managed to get a date in the church I wanted, 5th of May :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1314.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8









IMAG1315.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sus09

Peace, how are you feeling?

I do remember all the million appointments I had as well, and the wast of time all the classes were:wacko: specially as labour never happened in any of the ways they described :haha:

Wana B, that is fantastic news about your test result :hugs:

Crystal, LL, :hugs::hugs: I have high hopes for you both in your next cycle :thumbup::winkwink: we want good news :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh My God how BEAUTIFUL! I love it Sus!!!! I said OMG outloud when I saw it....just love it! <3


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B congrats! That is a major milestone to get through...and yay for a lovely comfy bed.Good sleep is gold :thumbup:

Sus, OMW that is the most adorable dress ever, she will look totally precious in it :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: and well done on getting the date. Will your Dad still be here?

LL wow, 8hrs sounds lonnnnggg to me but i guess for a first time it was good. You did it and lived to tell the tale..i need to remember that LOL!

Crystal, i'm thinking of a natural labour but it will depend on what the consultant thinks, whether i get through the liver enzyme and GD tests and the situation with the midwives. My problem is that I don't trust the NHS period, dr's & midwives can be sloppy. I caught the tale end of a fertility & birth programme last night and they showed presenter's C-section:nope: Natural is brutal too of course but once its done the recovery isn't all that bad. I have a midwife coming to see me next month so we'll see what happens. I know you had a C with either DD/DS but was the other natural? How did you find it all?


----------



## crystal443

Sus, that dress is gorgeous :thumbup: DD had a traditional baptism gown but only because my father bought it before I had a chance to go looking :wacko: I think what you've chosen is beautiful and perfect for May :hugs:

Peace, I was induced with DD at 36 weeks, the doctor wasn't sure why he was inducing me except dd was not tolerating things great and she was a little on the small side. So I had the gel put in and went straight into labour :wacko: She started out head down and when her head couldn't engage she tried to turn again and got caught in the cord:shrug: her heart rate kept dropping so I was sent to a bigger hospital. When I got there my contractions were 1 min apart, and they started prepping me for birth and the doctor checked me and I hadn't dialated even a fingertip:nope: AT that point her heart rate had dropped to 35 during a contraction so I had an emergency section:thumbup: I recovered quite easily and after about 5 days I was moving around normally :)

With DS I was told they would let me try naturally but when I got to 35 ish weeks he started showing signs of wanting to come out but he had a problem with his heart, and he was on the smaller side as well. WHen his head wouldn't engage I was told that a section was my only option and vbac was not being offered:growlmad: so he was a scheduled section and I recovered with him at about the same as DD if not a little quicker because I had DD as well and I couldn't sit as much. I was told that I wouldn't be able to have a natural birth at any point because my pelvis was twisted just enough that the baby's head couldn't engage. 

My pelvis is twisted because I have scoliosis(sp) its not severe but enough that it caused issues with my pelvis during pregnancy and back pain in pregnancy :shrug: not severe though, some ladies really suffer with their pelvis' and backs during pregnancy. My babies were both on the small side because my placenta for both kids started to fail which I now know was was the immunity problems. The OB I saw when I was pregnant last year said they would be keeping an eye on its function and would treat it this time:shrug:

With Brooke and JD we lived in a really small town and they just didn't know what to do, but I've learned alot since then:thumbup: JD was 6 pounds at 35 weeks and was literally skeletal..the OB that day said judging from his rib size etc had he gone full term he would have been about 10 pounds.

I know this is long but if you've read this far:haha::haha: I can tell you that I always asked what was best for baby and our decision was based solely on that:shrug: I do feel like sometimes I missed out on a natural birth but that isn't the way its meant to be for me. I rarely think back about it because from that moment on so many things happen and how they got here is just a small part of it:thumbup: Prepare for a section because you may be headed that way with your pelvis and if its natural:thumbup: that will be a bonus

After feeling labour with DD I am in awe of any woman that can handle that pain for a natural birth.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus, I love that dress!!! I think Lia would look like a princess in it. I think the dress you like is the one she should wear. This one could totally be a baptism dress, why not. I say go for it specially if you don't find a traditional dress that blows your mind.

LL, yes, I have tons of scan pictures. I was getting them every 2 weeks so I got very spoiled ;) I just haven't uploaded any, I know, I am bad! 

Yesterday's scan went very good. Cervix is nice and closed (above 4 cm) and babies are growing... baby A is 2 lb 5 oz and baby B is 2 lb 2 oz. I have graduated to the next level lol :haha: and I don't have to go back to see the perinatal doctor until February 5th.

Question: I have to travel to California for work the week of January 27th. The doctor said it was ok for me to go, the airplane is safe and I would "only" be 29 weeks... but I don't know since my mom and my brother keep telling me it's better if I just stay... I really have to go because I am part of the board of directors for the association that represents our business in the industry, and this is the annual board meeting.... I feel fine and I would take it extremely easy during the whole thing, but it scares me because I would be so far away and there is always the "if" something happens.... you know? what do you girls think?


----------



## Sus09

Peace,my dad wont be here, he is only staying acouple of days.

Unfortunately I have to keep the baptism secret from my parents, as the are divorced if I invite mum, dad ,bothor none there is going to be trouble!!:wacko::cry: not what Iwant to do but the lastthing we want isarguments on the day.

Thanks girls, I saw the dress inZulili and fell in love with it. need to buy the accesories for Lia's dress shoes,cardigan andsomething to put on her head,dont know what yet. A headband? Bow? 

Lia is having a photoshoot on Tuesday, one of the photos is going to be on the invites. 

Wow Crystal your labour stories :wacko: No labour seems to be easy! Mine after 5 long days of prodromal labour I ended up having natural and no pain relief labour, not by choice, after stage 1 being so slow, stage 2 took only less than 3 hours!! Too late for pain relief! And if I had listened to the midwife to wait at hone I would have had a home birth it was so fast! :haha:
As peace says NHS for you!!:wacko:
Labour is not pleasant but the reward is amazing!! Once they put your lo on you you forget all about labour. :thum:cloud9:bup:

Wana b yeah scan pics please!!

How is Jen?


----------



## LLbean

well up to you, but if (God Forbid) there was an IF there are also a ton of great doctors in California ;-)

If it would make you more at ease to stay that's what I would do


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal thanks :thumbup: I'm in awe of all of you! 
I asked the midwife about the pelvis issue,I also wondered because I'm quite small boned and have a narrow pelvis. What if shes a big baby? She didn't really answer my question that's why I'm speaking to another one privately. 

Sus, ah mum & dad story - just like me:hugs: Zulily has got me hooked!

Wana B great news about the scan:happydance: See how you feel about going. If you do go, drink lots of water during the flight and walk up & down the aisle every so often. Even while sitting move your ankles around in circles both ways and do leg lifts gently to keep blood flow going. This prevents any blood clotting issues. And if you drink a lot you'll go to the loo so that gets you moving too. Oh and as long as your trade association isn't breaking the antitrust rules, it's all good & legal :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Sus hope the Gaviscon is helping Lia.

Wana B & Jen (if you're reading) did you girls have itchy skin at my stage? I'm itchy all over but i don't know if its just normal or something to worry to about:wacko: GP says its soon to tell if its a problem. 

I've been watching lots of labour & birth videos both c-sections & natural and everytime the baby comes out its so emotional:cry: Its actually de-mystified the whole process and it kind of gives me an idea of what to expect.

:hugs::hugs: everyone, have a good Friday.


----------



## Sus09

Peace, can you phone the midwife and the obstetrics assessment unit at hospital about the itching? I know its one of the things they like to check. I itched for a while and they had me in to check me. Its probably nothing but it always reasure when checked. I still itch now, must be hormones!

Gaviscon is working but made Lia constipated. So I had to stop it. So if its not one thing is another but my poor baby seems to be always in pain. I am feeling so miserable about it. I keep focusing in positive things and moment, but seeing her scream and cry every day is getting to me. I know it will pass but I am having a shitty week.


----------



## LLbean

Peace have you changed laundry detergent? Also from skin stretching it is normal to itch but try to use bio oil or something to avoid scratching. Also loads of water to stay hydrated. Remember our skin is the biggest organ of our bodies (we tend to forget hehehe) so maybe the coconut oil on it will help too


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus, how's Lia doing? I hope she's feeling better :hugs:

Peace, I didn't get any itching but I've heard ladies who do get it (at different stages of pregnancy) and it is due to eczema https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/whose-body/eczema-dermatitis.aspx
I think the best thing to do is to keep hydrated (inside and outside) and ask your doctor about it, as you may need medication for it not to become worse. 

I m doing good, just getting bigger and bigger ;) this weekend I experienced my first cramps (toes and calf) while I was up and about clearing boxes, but they weren't too bad. We started putting the nursery together (finally!) cribs are up and tonight we are getting a rocker chair. Next I want to get is the diaper changing station (I'm going to get something simple since I don't have much room for it) and a little shelf unit for books and some toys. Oh! and I have to get lamps, curtains and put down the rug... As you can see, I still have lots to do but I'm getting there. Hopefully I'll finish before the babies are here :haha:

Happy Monday everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: 

Sus :hugs::hugs: that must be so heartbreaking. I read in a herbal book that if you drink fennel tea and camomile tea the active ingredients will pass to L via the milk and calm down the reflux and colic. Its worth a try :shrug: Garnet also mentioned somewhere that a friend of hers used slippery elm but i'm not sure in what form & how much.

Wana B :happydance: for growing and getting started with the nursery. Sounds like you're well on track...when do you stop work?

Afm, Sus i called the midwife team re the itchy skin and they say to see how it goes and let the dr know if it gets worse. LL, the itchy skin is everywhere but i've noticed its not all the time, it was really unbearable for a day then it calms down. So its on/off. I hope that means it isn't anything serious. I think you're right Wana B it must be related to hydration, sometimes I just don't get enough water down. Must also try the coconut oil, keep forgetting:dohh:

She is moving around a lot now. Just looked at my ticker...can't believe it she's a cantaloupe today :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

yey for Cantaloupes and egg plants!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

def talk to your doctor if the itching gets worse. You may have eczerma and may need some sort of meds for it.

I'm not really on track... I wish I had the nursery ready by now, but I'll just have to make it up from now on. It just gets harder and harder... everywhere I go people think I am ABOUT to give birth... when I tell them I still have 2+ months to go they get scared! lol :haha: it's definitely harder to stay up on my feet for too long now.
I want to work until the very end of my pregnancy. It's easier for me becasue I work from home so I can take breaks or rest my feet up. Not hard really. I think I'm going to take off about 3 months and see how it goes afterwards. My boss is ok with it, thank God! How about you?


----------



## peacebaby

Your work flexibility sounds perfect. I work for myself and its just a few hours a week at my discretion so i'll keep going until i feel i can't anymore, could also work from home using Skype...like you i'd rather have the time off after and thankfully its summer so DH will have a month & a half off then too. 

LOL at people getting scared! In the birthing videos i was shocked at how big the ladies got in the last 2-3 weeks. I'm amazed that our tummies dont just burst open :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Hello :flower:

Lia is a bit better today, yesterday we took her to the doctor... again! and she is on propper reflux meds. She scared us Sunday night choking and gagging in her sleep and crying in pain. Now she is on these meds and they are checking her every 10 days. She seems a happier baby after 24 hours on them.
She also started her swimming lessons yesterday, look the photos, she loved the lesson!

Peace, how is the itching? hope that better. 

I Have been watching lots of baby programmes, midwives, one born every minute, birth stories... I am addicted :blush: I´d love to change my career and be a midwife! anyway, as you say some ladies get really big at the end of pregnancy, I never did and yet I had a big baby! but yes, it is amazin how our bellies do not explode!

Wanab, how are those boys doing? moving loads I guess.

Big hugs ladies, we are off to a photoshoot for Lia and for a walk in the park since it is sunny here and snowing in the rest of the UK :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2136.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4









DSCF2141.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









DSCF2158.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## peacebaby

Aww Lia's first swim :cloud9: <3:cloud9: 

Glad she's got proper meds now. She looks so grown up. I may be imagining but is her hair changing colour, looks like it in the first pic.

You would make a great midwife Sus! You have sunshine???? Totally jealous!

Itching comes & goes...its a wait & see game i guess. I'm hoping its just a normal hormonal reaction.

Wana B can't wait to see the boys.


----------



## Sus09

Belem, bump pick please! :winkwink::haha:
Have you started the nursery? I bet its hard as you are sorting your new house as well. I cannot believe its only two months to go for you, wow time flies.

Peace, yes Lia is going blonde like her dad. Its funny how her hair is changing.

Ladies I am envious, working from home / for yourselves. I need to think of doing sonething like that. I am a teacher / trainer so a bit difficult... but I am thinking going freelance. Well I am looking to change my career altogether, something that is compatible with childcare. 

Peace, keep an eye on the itching and tell your midwife. As Liz said bio oil is good, it worked for me!


----------



## peacebaby

Hi girls !

Sus hope the meds are still working their magic for Lia. 

Childcare is a great idea Sus, that way you could have her with you and not have to leave her somewhere and worry all day. I spent 6 months in a nursery doing training and although it was supposedly elite and very expensive, i saw some disgusting things they do with changing nappies, feeding, cleaning etc especially with the babies & toddlers...and the unsuspecting parents never find out! You could get registered as a childminder - that allows you to look after your own & someone else's kid/s. I think its a great way to earn a living, offer a good service to another parent and still be with your kids. It also provides companion and socialising aspects for the kids.

I'm getting worried that i won't have everything done & ready:dohh: 
I'm covered in Bio-oil, vit e, coconut oil and still itchy all over:nope:

Has anyone seen any nice breastfeeding covers online? And how many newborn nappies do you think is a good enough stash?


----------



## LLbean

Peace you may be overdoing it lol...pick one of those things for your skin, not all 20 :rofl: Maybe try an oatmeal bath...only use the oil after

We never have everything ready for baby because you never know exactly what your specific child will want or need...so don't beat yourself up over it.

About watching babies Sus, my cousin's wife did that for a while too and had her own little guy. Now she has two babies of her own so she thinks its too much


----------



## peacebaby

Can you tell how desperate i am :rofl: 

Just spoke to my mom and now she remembers that she had it with my sister..last week she couldn't remember a thing:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Ah well there you go. Did she tell you how to make it go away?


----------



## wana b a mom

Peace, I read that you will need an average of 10 to 12 diapers a day for new born. I did the math for my boys and I've come up with 660 diapers (more or less) for the first month but I am getting like 450 - 500 diapers (I think the large package holds 480 diapers) and I think that would last me around 2 weeks... then I'm going to see how they like that kind of diapers and also adjust the size accordingly. (I don't know how big they'll be at birth and how fast they'll grow, etc)
You will probably need around 300 diapers the first month. ;)
Hope it helps!


----------



## wana b a mom

bump pic at 27 weeks and 6 days


----------



## peacebaby

Aww you're beautiful:cloud9: Your bump suits you perfectly. Gosh you're so close to 30wks :happydance: where did the time go! Soon they're going to be in your arms:cloud9:

Yes I read 10-12 nappies too. Today I ordered a large pack of the newborn size and 2 packs of the next size. Thats about 340 nappies. I got the organic cotton type so hopefully it works well, they were on special. Should I got more do you think? Huggies are quitting the UK market. I prefer the look of their packaging so for no other reason I'm irrationally expecting these to be the right fit:haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks peace :hugs: you are too sweet.

How many diapers come in the large pack of new born size? I'm thinking you should have plenty. How long does it take to re-order? 
I'm going to start with Pampers and see how those work. I kind of did a survey among my friends and Pampers won against the other brands, so I'm going to try those first. 

Speaking of diapers, what diaper cream would you use?


----------



## Sus09

:haha: Peace that is so funny, you using everything to get the itching away! :flower::hugs:

About nappies... same as the newborn clothes, depends on the size of your baby and how fast it grows. I did not buy many as everyone said Lia was going to be a big baby as Greg and I are both tall, but she was average size and did not grow very fast on the first month, so we had to buy extra newborn nappies and clothes. However she started growing really fast after that, she is only 2.5 months old and she is now wearing the 3-6 months clothes. :wacko: she is very long. So whilst I did not have enough newborn clothes I had too many 0-3 months old clothes some of them I had to send to my cousin unused for their baby. 

So my advice is buy enough to cover you for a week or two and take it from there really! 

Wana´s bump :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Beautiful1 

Nappy cream I use Sudocrem, again depend on your baby skin. I found that just by using water to clean her and the nappies was ok, and only use cream if I see the first signs of nappy rash... It has only happened ones because I used the Asda Little angels nappies. Someone bought them for me and as a nappy they are really good as they hold everything in, but crap for their skin!
I generally used Pampers and they are very good on Lia´s skin so I am happy, I have used Huggies as well, but as Peace said they are going to stop them in the Uk!

I have not seen any nice breastfeeding covers at all, that is why Idont have any :haha:

How excited ladies, first Wana and then Peace, come on babies! :happydance:Can´t wait to see them! 

Has anyone heard from Jen?


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Wana b there are 95 nappies in the 1st newborn pack. After reading yours & Sus posts I added another pack to my order. So we have 340 nappies that should see us through the first few weeks at least. 

The Sudocream Sus mentioned is by far the most popular nappy cream here. Not sure if you have it there? But i also got a gentle, chemical-free one with essential oils & calendula from the health store, its the Weleda brand.

Sus, ASDA are having a baby event and the Pampers are on special so check it out. How did Lia's photoshoot go?

Wana B your pic makes me smile, you look so happy & content :cloud9:

Jen, hoping you're ok if you're reading this :hugs::hugs:

Spoke to my midwife and she agreed i need to get the itching checked out and have my liver tests monitored. I'm meant to go the hospital's day assessment unit but with the snow haven't made it out there, hopefully tomorrow. I've also booked a hypnobirthing course for next month. I think it will help DH get his head around what his role will be on the day. Looking forward to it.

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Sus09

Peace,did you manage to go to the day asssessment unit? to have the itching checked? If so let us kow how it went. 

How is the snow where you are? We are covered in it! we have not been able to go out for days and I have to take Lia to the doctor to review her meds today!

Lia´s photoshoot went great she was really funny smiling and posing all the time:haha: the photos come back sometime next week, will post some.

Thanks for tellingme aobut Asda´s baby event, I will be there getting nappies and other essentials :thumbup:

Peace this video is for you, Lia is trying to grab her blankie with her mouth while listening to Will I am and Britney :dohh::haha:https://s1239.beta.photobucket.com/user/esusanal/media/VIDEO0059_zpsc8302ce2.mp4.html


----------



## peacebaby

hi Sus 

Photobucket won't let me see it :nope: can you try posting it again pls?

Yes i went in yesterday and got the test done...i'm glad i did because i got one of the seniors working at the unit and she told me that my gp was wrong to say its rare. She said they check everyone was has the itchy skin and in fact there were 2 ladies there who did have issues and are now being monitored. She also checked everything else so it was worth the trip. I get the results on Friday. 

We had lots of snow over the weekend but its now turned to ice, making the pavements treacherous! I'm paranoid about slipping on the ice. I think i'll get those ice grips. 

Can't wait to see Lia's pics :winkwink:



Oh look at the new designer pee-pots at the hospital


When i got there i thought the midwife was handing out muffins :haha:
My verdict:
Pros: its massive! no missing the mark with this whopper
cons: its noisy! sounds like cats pee-ing on a tin roof :haha:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sus09

Let´s see if this one works 


Spoiler
https://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff510/esusanal/th_VIDEO0059_zpsc8302ce2.jpg

My child has not worked out that to grab one toy she needs to drop one first :haha: so she was trying with her mouth! the poor blankie is in the wash as it is full of dribble :dohh:

:rofl: I have to laugh at the "pee pots" they are very trendy aren´t they :winkwink: I am too used to using them at the hospital :wacko:

You be careful Peace! don´t go out if you don´t need to, you don´t want to fall on the ice! :hugs::hugs: I fell on my tummy when I was 37 weeks pregnant remember? and I had to be checked at the hospital as it triggered contractions... at that point I was ready to have the baby and they were not going to stop them but they stopped themselves :growlmad::haha: 

I am no´t going to say what I think about GPs as this post will end up being a big rant! but just I have no faith! thank God you are being checked at the hospital, now you will have the best care :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Awww bless she is getting more adorable by the day..she seems to like the chorus :cloud9::cloud9:

I remember your fall Sus, scary stuff. I saw a lady wearing Uggs slip on the ice while pushing a stoller, luckily someone was next to her to keep the stroller from tipping over. I'm so done with the cold, can't wait for Spring/Summer. 

Yeah i was glad to see that the day assessment unit are pretty good. 

Wana B how are you doing? 

Girls any thoughts on breast pumps? I've looked at the Medela & Avent (electric)..both have good reviews but most people say they stop working after a while. 

Then theres the all the new baby baths :shrug:
https://pujbaby.com/products-page/bath/puj-tub/ 
and this 
https://www.booninc.com/products/Naked/614


----------



## Bravemom

Peace you don't need all these baths ,just put baby in the bath with you and then you both get bathed at the sane time :haha:That's what I did :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Peace

I bought loads of baby baths and bath accessories such as chairs and things like that and I have to say they were totally useless!

She was happy in a small dish washing plastic bowl (new for her) and now she is in the big bath, sometimes with me, sometimes alone!


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi Ladies just saying a quick hello, I hope to catch up later...
Ended up getting pneumonia and being sicker than I've been in my life:cry:
but starting to feel better now:thumbup:
hope everyone is doing great:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

O my goodness :( glad your ok Jen &#10084;


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies! :hi: sorry I haven't been here for a while, It's been busy around here, but I'm ok ;) 

Jen, sorry you were so sick! :( are you feeling better now? poor you!! :(

Sus, the video is adorable!! Lia is so cute, I wanted to reach over and give her kisses <3

Peace, I am going to try the medela breast pump becasue my friends have said great things about them and becasue my insurance pays for it :thumbup: I've also heard the little storage bottles are good and very practical.


----------



## peacebaby

Oh Jen poor thing, hope it clears up soon and that you & baby are ok...with the :cold::cold: temperatures there it must be tough on the body. Take care, hope you're able to get time off work.

Wana B, i do like the medela too so i think i'll go for it. I had a dream the other night about milk spurting out from my boobies :haha: so I woke up and ordered breast pads! Ooooh you're 30 wks :happydance::happydance: not long before your boys are watermelons!!

Afm, got my results today and thank God it's all good:thumbup: Interestingly my blood clotting screen came back just about in the low end of normal & that is with me still taking Clexane & aspirin...it means i was right to stay on the Clexane rather than stop it at 16wks as the NHS consultant insisted on. I am so glad I followed my instinct on that and now at least I have some proof that I need to continue with it. We also got to see our girl and she's all good :happydance:

Happy weekend everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh Peace that is wonderful! Did you get a new picture? can we see her too? :D


----------



## peacebaby

Sorry no pic LL. I'll probably get another scan later though.


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Sorry no pic LL. I'll probably get another scan later though.

We usually have a big scan and pics at 22 weeks here :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Yeah their printer was buggered and I wasn't too bothered since I know i'm down for another one later so i'll insist on pics then.


----------



## Milty

Jen I hope your doing better...

I used the medela pump way back when and loved it.


----------



## Sus09

Jen, sorry to hear you have been so poorly :-( Glad that you are feeling better.

I bought the cheapest version of hand pump from the AVENT brand and as a hand pump is fantastic! I never bought an electric one as Lia won't take from a bottle, well she does from a MAM bottle only and if she is real hungry :nope:. If I had bought an electric pump as I had planned it would have been the Medela one. My friend says its great and she has had heavy use of it. She had a Tommee Tippee one before and said it was crap and stopped working after few uses.
:cloud9:
I cannot wait to see your little girl again Peace :happydance:

Wana 30 weeks :happydance: your:haha: little boys will be here soon. Hey Peace we have two boys to match our girls to :winkwink: 

BTW Milk does spurt out of boobies :haha:specially if you have fast flow like me, so breast pads are a must. I found the Johnsons baby quite good.


----------



## peacebaby

Ah so my dreams are not just paranoia then:haha: good to know as I got the Johnsons pads too. 

Sus I just read about the Medela Calma bottle, apparently it works well for the transition between breast & bottle because baby has to suck just like on the breast for the milk to come out. It's on Amazon if you want to take a look.


----------



## LLbean

Sus, mine sprayed during sex....I got beyond embarrassed!


----------



## Milty

Peace just pretend you didn't read that...:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Well it happened once...but then again we rarely had sex lol


----------



## peacebaby

:rofl: 

Milty i wont be able to forget it now!


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Milty i wont be able to forget it now!

Me neither :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

How are you peace ?are we ever gonna get a bump pic .?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

:haha: omg llbean! The thought. What we do for the love of Pete! Lol


----------



## LLbean

it was quite traumatizing for sure LOL...I think that made me rethink the whole BF thing real quick :rofl:


----------



## Milty

I'm probably gonna have dreams now


----------



## peacebaby

I can just imagine LL, mine was only a dream but that was traumatising enough.

Rashaa congratulations and welcome :flower: Wishing you a H & very healthy 8 or so months! How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in ages.

Bmom when it looks more like a real bump & less like a splodge of fat, I promise. Nothing close to Wana b's beautiful bump yet. I need to get back into walking and doing yoga.


----------



## Rashaa

Heyyyy peace baby! Doing good!hanging in there! Glad to,be back. Tanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Milty

Rasha do me a huge favor and take a peak at the POAS thread again


----------



## Bravemom

Hello everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Bmom how are you today?


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Hi Bmom how are you today?

I'm actually feeling really good and quite relieved that o is almost over ,the first part of my cycle is easy and the last part but the middle is so stressful ESP wen hubby is being an ass about dtd but mark my words next week he will be gagging for it :growlmad:It's akways the same ,I actually want to kill him ATM but am biting my tongue as I need one more shag :blush:Ok I hate him ATM as its been rugby and football all day abd he knows I need him tonight so is being an ass as he knows he can get away with it ,tomorrow thou I will be telling him to f..k off :blush::haha:Am sure your sorry you asked now :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh what a cute avatar Peace!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks LL 

LOL getting very girly... I used to be so partial to all things blue.

Bmom hope you get the last shag tonight xxx


----------



## Sus09

Ll that is so funny, milk spraying out while having sex :rofl: Mine did when the HV was checking if I had clogged ducts at the beginning :blush: It went all over her clothes :haha: And poor Lia has had few sprays all over her face :dohh: So Peace it is not a myth :haha: The the Johnsons Pads are the best I have tried. 

Peace, yes, bump pic please :thumbup::happydance:

Morning Bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty, did I see what I think I saw on the POas thread? [-o&lt;

Rashaa 6 weeks! it is looking good :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Here I am after a horrible weekend I had... I found a lump under my armpit and being as stressed as I am I just panicked! anyway it ended up being an infection, I am on antibiotis for it, and I am being checked again on Friday. I think I need to relax and panic less :dohh::nope:

How are all the pregnant ladies today? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Peace I am so glad your tests came back normal, and that you followed your instinct and not follow the doc´s instinct. Not long for Viablility day :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Sus thats not nice, fortunately you picked it up. Is it from the BF'ing? Arghh the worry never ends hey!

Rashaa, have you had any appointments yet? Feel free to come and share your joys & your worries, everyone is a veteran here and we know how it feels. Hoping the next few weeks fly by for you :winkwink:

I'm still itchy all over and DH thinks its really funny :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Peace Rahsaa is going through the itchy skin stuff too so maybe you guys should compare notes


----------



## Rashaa

Hey Guys,

i am mellowly hanging out...not much to complain about :) I am having itchy skin though. It's been intermittent, but mainly on my back. I just thought it was the dry weather, but I had it in the shower!?? Hubby rubbed some lotion all over my back and it settled down, but it is unsettling. Haven't called my doctor yet, but I am watching it. I had this with my m/c after I started spotting, and broke out into a bad rash... I don't have that this time...[and suspect that they were coincidental and not cause and effect, given the fibroid etc...]

I went in to for blood work, almost 3 weeks ago, and I see my doctor on (next week!!!!) Feb 6th after my first u/s on the same day. So next Week!!! OMG!! i'm supposed to go in with a full bladderl, what constitutes a full bladder? lol

peacebaby, what are you doing about your skin? I will speak to my doctor about it too.it comes/goes on back, face, arms, upper thighs.

lately, at times ..I feel really out of it.. like I am not myself.. has anyone had this feeling/? it's hard to describe..I think it is usually when I need to eat, but I feel kinda ET like..like I am in my body, but I am not there too..does that make sense? Oh and lethagy, I was soooooooooo lazy yesterday..it took hours to get the motor running. what's up with that?


----------



## Milty

Sus you tell me :winkwink:
 
Rasha I had the fatigue too...it does get better but I had some days that were so bad I thought there had to be something wrong. I was fine though.


Jen how are you doing?


----------



## peacebaby

Milty, i see 2 lines :winkwink::dust: 

So I am not alone Rashaa! Fatigue in the early days is a good sign so :thumbup: This itchiness started in the 2nd tri for me and nothing will get rid of it :nope:. I tried some of the oils like Coconut oil and vit E - they do calm it down temporarily at least. Are you hydrated enough? Apparently its the overflow of hormones that irritates the collagen in the skin. The midwife also said it could just be more severe now because its winter and our skin is generally dry in winter plus having the heating on also tends to dry out the skin. So best to keep yourself well moisturised. I had the liver enzyme tests done because the itchy skin in 2nd & 3rd tri is a symptom of liver & bile issues. Fx'ed for your scan next week :hugs: 

I know what you mean about feeling out of it...just rest when you need to best to give in to the fatigue. Theres a lot going in there right now so don't feel guilty.


----------



## wana b a mom

hey ladies!

Rasha, so good to see you here!! I hope the itchy skin situation stops :( it must be so uncomfortable. Same to you peace! :hugs:

Wait, where did you see I'm 30 weeks? I'm "only" 29+ weeks today lol :haha: although my doctor told me on Friday I'm measuring 36 weeks! :haha: 

I'm trying to figure out what to pack for the hospital:
for me: 
-pajamas
- robe
- sanitary pads
- underwear
- house slippers
- toiletries
- sanitary pads
- nursing bras 
-going home outfit
- picture ID and insurance card
- phone and charger
- camera
- ?????? what else ??? is the above ok? 

for babies:
-receiving blankets (2)
- go home outfits
- picture outfits (the hospital takes pictures of the babies to put on a web site and share with family :) )
-car seats
- hospital stay clothes (?) 
- ?? what else??


----------



## Milty

Ok I have two recommendations for you.

For the LO's doll clothes yes it sounds weird but most likely will fit better than premee or baby clothes. 

Ok this is going to sound weird and tmi but trust me. At the hospital they will have pads that are also ice packs. They are awesome. Ask for extra to take home!


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B i must be dreaming again..i thought i saw 29+5 in your tickers last week :haha: 

Everyone says to pack some snacks for you & hubby & maybe bottled water. 

Milty LOL at dolls clothes. I've never heard of the ice pack pads, but isn't it too cold for down there?


----------



## wana b a mom

Thanks for the advise Milty! but what are the ice packs for? I'm confused.....


----------



## Milty

Ohh trust me you will love them. They are not freezing cold or anything just kinda cooling. They help your swelling go down faster and they feel great!!


My son was big for a premee but still wore doll clothes for a week then premee for about 3 weeks.


----------



## peacebaby

Milty do you mean swelling after natural birth or a c section? 
Sorry if that's dumb question. 

I didn't know DS was preemie...how come? Aww poor thing he must have been teeny tiny to wear doll's clothes.


----------



## Milty

Natural birth sorry

He was like 4w 4days or something like that. He was a huge premee. 

As far as why :shrug: no idea. Other than women in my family never carry to term. One of my sisters made it to 38 weeks and she holds the record for us. Our avg is 4 weeks early. 

I first went into labor with 5w 6days to go but they held me off.


----------



## peacebaby

Wow... Luckily he was a good weight then. How did they hold it off? I read that progesterone prevents pre-term labour.


----------



## Milty

I got steroids for LO and they gave me something that was a channel blocker? I honestly don't remember


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks for the tip Milty!

I wonder if they have the same thing for Csections... 

I have to get a pediatrician ASAP... I've procrastinated long enough and now I'm freaking out... my poor babies don't have a doctor yet! :cry:


----------



## Sus09

Hello :hugs:

We don´t get pediatricians here in the UK, kids are seen by the GP unless they are sent to hospital. I am really annoyed about this as with Lia´s reflux problem I wanted her to see the pediatrician so that she was propperly diagnosed and treated, but unless the GP refers you there is no chance :cry: not even if you aske to be feferred to a private one and pay! can you believe it? :growlmad:

Anyway, how are you ladies?

Talking hospital bags... all I can say is that I took far too much to hospital, next time if I have another baby I will take a lot less. They must have thought I was going on holiday :haha: 

I used the hospital pads myself, they were better than the ones that you buy. 

Rasha, Peace, how is the itching?


----------



## Sus09

Oh I forgot to ask...

No baby related at all...

We have decided to hold Lia´s Baptism reception in the house, just because I thought it was better for Lia as if she wants to nap she can do in her own bed and comfort rather than being in a strange place.

Any food that you recommend me to prepare for the guests? I bet you all have yummy recipes I could use? to make it different than what I usually do? It has to be easy to prepare or something that I can freeze and take out on the day to warm or get ready.

If it is sunny.... Gamble in the UK:wacko::haha: will will do a BBQ but if not, probably this will be the case, I will prepare some buffet inside the house. 

Also any yummy non ancolholic drinks other than tea and coffee? :haha:

I wish you could all come, I want you all there :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

In this weather sus soup is good plus maybe a lasagne or chilli or a curry with rice ,I always have a roast chicken with my soup and some sweet potatoes :thumbup:My kids are usually Hapoy with cocktail sausages ,sausage rolls ,sandwiches and pasta salad ,then off course all the sweet food :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I was going to say Lasagna too hehehe


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B I hope you find a good pediatrician soon, i imagine it is quite a task as you want to have someone within easy access and efficient. Do you have to consult with them first before signing up? 

Like Sus I prefer your system..i know it costs more with health insurance but at least you get to choose the right quality of care for your babies. 

Sus has the infection cleared up? I think lasagna is a great idea because you prepare it beforehand and then just zap it in the oven. Or you could do some kinda quiche. For drinks hmmm i think go by the weather, everyone likes something toasty in the cold/rain. Otherwise if its a warmer day a refreshing pitcher of homemade lemonade with fresh mint leaves. Jamie Oliver has an easy-peesy recipe online. Can't wait to see Lia in her special dress :winkwink:

Jen, thinking about you :hugs: hope you've gotten over the pneumonia and your boy is all good.

Rashaa how are you feeling? 

I guess i'm going to be miss itchy & scratchy for the next few months :haha: I also got so emotional today...all because the 2 possible co-sleepers i'm interested in were suddenly out of stock! One is made in Germany and the other is from the US. I made a panicked call to the online store and thankfully they hope to have more stock in a few weeks.


----------



## wana b a mom

since we have "private" insurance in the US we get to chose the doctor, make the appointment to go see the practice and meet the doctor first and then we decide if we like it. I made an appointment to go see one that's covered by my insurance and it's near by our house. I hope he's nice!


----------



## Milty

Something to keep in mind is if you decide to circumcise then your pediatrician will probably do it


----------



## Sus09

Hmmmm Lasagna is a great option, and Ilike the chilli one as well, I might do both, and people can choose what to eat. 

The infetion is better, I had a follow up today and lump is almost gone, I need a nother course of antibiotics and then check up again next week to make sure it´s gone.

How are you all today?


----------



## Bravemom

Sus09 said:


> Hmmmm Lasagna is a great option, and Ilike the chilli one as well, I might do both, and people can choose what to eat.
> 
> The infetion is better, I had a follow up today and lump is almost gone, I need a nother course of antibiotics and then check up again next week to make sure it´s gone.
> 
> How are you all today?

That's wonderful sus :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh good you are better!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus, I am so glad you are doing much better!!!! :hugs:

About the circumcision, I thought they would do it at the hospital... really? they have to wait until they see their doctor? (after coming home?) poor babies... I thought maybe they wouldn't do it right away only if they are preemies.... hmmm something to find out I guess...


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B today i can say happy 30wks :happydance: <3


----------



## Rashaa

:yipee::wohoo:Hey guys, gotta catch up! Been out of it this week, was a little scary. On Monday after :sex: with hubby, the next am I had what felt like my period start and cramping, and it passed....went to the bathroom, and I had some red spotting, and a small clot. It went as quickly as it came... Called the doctor, they had me do blood work and an ultrasound. ...

Long story short, they told me bleeding is normal, it means the placenta is growing well..there was no hematoma seen, and only PE baby seen.

At 6w3d we saw the baby!! And he has a beautiful heart rate of 120, yolk sac, crl and all measurements are bang on for when I thought I ovulated etc... Hcg was 20,508 and progesterone was 29.8 ....good numbers. I was given do's and dont's, and I am being referred to ob/gyn, as I graduated from my RE :cry:

When I remember how to post, I will post it the scan.

Itchy off and on, drinking a lot of water, been napping more, nausea does and goes, hungry as hell and crave weird tuff all salty and spicy.....

At 7 weeks today! :hug:


----------



## peacebaby

:happydance::happydance: Congrats Rashaa, that is a fab HB!!! Feed the cravings:haha:


----------



## Milty

Rasha how exciting!!! You know it could be a she :winkwink:


Wanna- your pediatrician will come to the hospital and check up on LO's after they are born. If you don't have one the hospital will have one that can make rounds. Either can do the little snip. I just felt more comfortable with my doc doing it because I know them otherwise it's just who is on duty.

Of course every hospital is different so I would check into it.


----------



## Rashaa

Come on Milty, we are waiting for you too! I hope you get some answers and love the puzzle! :hug:


----------



## Bravemom

Rashaa so happy for you :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Lots of good news here, Rashaa has a healthy cute lil bean, Wana is 30 weeks, Peace is very close to V day, hopefully Jen is feeling better... :happydance: more good news please! :thumbup::hugs::kiss:

How are you all today?

Peace, I really regret not buying a co sleeping crib as I have ended up co sleeping with Lia anway, the crib would have made it much easier! so I do hope you find the one you want! :thumbup:

Bmom, how are you hun?

Rasha how are those cravings?

Wana, how are those little boys doing, we will see them very soon :happydance:

Milty, do you have a doc appt to get some answers?

AFM, Lia is getting bad days with reflux again so not fun :wacko: she has her medications being checked on Wednesday to see if we need to change it. Other than that she is 3 months and weighing almost 14lb. She is doing really well. 

I am totally addicted to birthing programmes, I am almost obsessed. My dream to become a midwife is stronger since having Lia. I am going to have a chat with a friend who is changing career to become a MW at the age of 40 and see if it is also achievable for me. I would not even mind if I just got to assistant at the labour ward.


----------



## wana b a mom

Rasha, such great news my dear!!! :hugs: I know the feeling of saying good bye to the RE, I felt the same way, I think I even cried...

Milty, my pediatrician (the one we are thinking about getting) doesn't have an affiliation with the hospital where I'll give birth, so it will be a different doctor who will do the circumcision, now we have to decide if we want anesthesia or not. DH doesn't think anesthesia is healthy for the babies and I understand... but I am worried about the pain they'll go through :cry:

Sus, wow, I admire you for having the desire of becoming a midwife. I thinks it's a beautiful path to follow. I know I couldn't do it (I'm kind of a chicken when it comes to pain, blood etc). I say go for it if that's what your heart desires girl!! you will do great ;)


----------



## peacebaby

Sus you would make a great midwife! If you do it can you also move to London please :haha: Seriously, there is a shortage of midwives here. Sorry that Lia's reflux is bad again. Hope she can get new meds. There is a lady on here whose daughter has to be held upright all the the time because of the reflux so she uses an Ergo carrier to carry her around the house. It must be hard on you too. Have you seen the homebirth stories on https://www.mybirth.tv/?

I'm glad you mentioned that about co-sleeping. I've been doubting whether to get it or not. I'm inclined towards the Arms Reach one. It can easily be converted into a stand alone cot or a playpen for later so I think it won't go to waste. But I need to get up to speed on all the do's & don'ts to prevent SIDS, all that stuff about mattresses, bedding etc.

Wana B i've heard from friends that local anesthetic is generally used here for circumcision, sometimes it's a cream rather than an injection. Maybe the cream is safer? Poor boys, i'm sure they'll be ok though :hugs:

Rashaa hope the first tri symptoms aren't too bad.

Jen, thinking of you :hugs:

The midwife has just been to see me at home. She was happy with my fundal height & BP but baby kept squirming around when she tried to get the HB. She thought i might have a slight UTI so I need to get some cranberry juice. And I've been itch free (touch wood) for 24hrs :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

I love watching this video of a French newborn nurse in Paris, Sonia Rochel who has developed a special method of bathing babies. Naturally, she advises not to try it at home. Its so beautiful makes me :cry:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPSAgs-exfQ


----------



## Bravemom

This is beautiful I want to cuddle that baby so much &#10084;


----------



## peacebaby

I'd like to be the baby :haha:


----------



## Rashaa

peacebaby said:


> I'd like to be the baby :haha:

haha Peacebaby, I was thinking the same thing... 

Hanging in there girls. Averted to so many smells OMG , and hubby says I am asking for weird things to eat lol. I DONT think I am ! 

Tried to eat a shawarma sandwich today, and wanted to gag! but loved the homous! this baby is weird in tastes lol


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> I'd like to be the baby :haha:

Ok ok I will be the mummy and you can be the baby :haha::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Oh my GOODNESS I want that bath baby!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## peacebaby

They are just adorable, i love the second one sucking the thumb <3:cloud9:


----------



## Sus09

That video of the baby bath is amazing, its soooo cute! Natsby sent it to me.

Yes Lia's reflux is bad again, a now even a bit more worrying as she has slowed down on weight gain. She has been weighed today and she has only put on 1lb instead of the 2lbs she was supposed to. that means she is eating less due to the reflux. They have upped her meds and she will be weighed again in two weeks. All worry. It is putting a lot of strain on me as she spends most of the time crying, uncomfortable and i had to carry her upright everywhere. Poor baby :-( 

Rashaa how are those smells going? I remember when i was preggers any smell was too strong?

Peace, that is great, no itching!


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus, I am sorry Lia is not doing too well :( what did the doctor say? what's the next step to take? Can they do further tests to see what's causing it? :( poor baby and poor mom. I know you must be worried. Is she spitting after every meal or at any time?


----------



## wana b a mom

I went to the perinatal doc yesterday and babies are measuring on target at 3 lb 10 oz and 3 lb 11 oz. The only thing is that baby B is having extra fluid in his kidneys :( they have to monitor it closely but if it doesn't clear up until after birth then he has to get surgery after he's born :( Doctor said it's a condition that's pretty common with boys and that it usually goes away on its own. I sure hope so! :(


----------



## wana b a mom

about the cribs, when I attended the baby care class at the hospital they told us not to use: crib bumpers, blankets, toys, etc inside the crib. Only the fitted sheet and baby in a swaddle blanket with arms out (or in if the baby likes to move too much or he/she is fuzzy). Also to check his/her temperature. It has to be 97 to 99 F (actually 96.8 - 98.6 F) or 36-37 C. Too cold or too hot could be a problem. Usually moms tend to overheat babies becasue they are afraid babies are too cold and what happens is that babies cannot sweat, so it is hard for them to adjust their internal body temperature.
Oh, they said not to make them wear a hat (only if outside where baby is exposed to cold weather) and no mittens (babies need to feel their surroundings in order to learn and develop their sensory skills.
Hmmm what else.... I'll think of something else I am sure.

I am currently reading a book a friend of mine recommended, the Spanish name is: "Duermete Nino" by Eduard Estivill. The name of the book in English (or at least the equivalent of the book) "5 Days to a Perfect Night's Sleep for Your Child: The Secrets to Making Bedtime a Dream" by the same author. He gives pretty good advise on how to correctly teach babies, infants and toddlers correct sleeping patterns. I hope some of you find it helpful.


----------



## Sus09

Wana, 
Yay for the good measurements of the babas! Cannot wait to meet them.

Well, with Reflux... there are two types, the vomiting one, and the "silent reflux" where there is no vomit, and Lia has the second one, just acid coming up and down :-( It´s a nightmare as it takes ages to be referred to the pediatrician here, so the GP has been dealing with it. Without the right meds they suffer a lot and we have not found the right balance for Lia yet. I have been pestering GPs so that Lia can see the specialist and have some tests done, and finally, today, the GP said that if the new dose that LIa has been give does not work she will be refered to the pediatrician for tests and other meds:happydance:

They say they start outgrowing it from 6 moths whent they sit up, go on solids, move more etc, hope they are right I am sick of seeing my poor baby so ill :cry::cry: She gets good days and today is one :cloud9: 


Peace, Bmom, Jen, Rashaa, Crystal, and anyone who I have unintentionally missed, how are you all?

Peace, there is a shortage of midwives here as well, the problem is the NHS in Wales are not budgeting to employ more so although they need more it is still difficult to get in college or the hospital to learn the profession:nope: Maybe as you say I will have to move to London :winkwink:


----------



## Rashaa

:thumbup: :shrug: muddling through nausea right now.


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

Glad all of the pregnant ladies are doing so well :hugs::hugs: 

Sus- I really hope they get things sorted for your baby girl quickly :hugs:

Wanab- your boys sound like they're doing fantastic!!

Peace, does it feel like your over halfway there? I remember being pregnant with dd and it just didn't feel like a baby was really going to come out :shrug: 

Rashaa, I hope things are going well for you :)

Hi Liz and bmom :)


----------



## Sus09

Happy V day peace!!! 24 weeks already!:happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Sus..feeling so blessed for each day..just praying we're all ok for full term. I hope the referral for Lia has speeded up a bit - i do appreciate the NHS but the referral system especially for a baby that needs specialist care asap is just too slow. I'm sure you've been told this already but some mummies swear by baby massage on the tummy. Poor Lia, its so painful for an adult i can't imagine what its like for poor little helpless babies :cry:

Wana B I'm so sorry to hear about your little boy and the kidney diagnosis. Many times though these things do resolve themselves. A good friend of mine was told her son had a heart defect and the doctors really stressed her, they even started planning operations they said he would need. She kept praying despite all the worry and when he was born they whisked him off to check but he was all clear, had perfect little heart! I'm praying its the same for your little boy. I also think you can take comfort knowing that they're both such good healthy weights. They're strong ones! Thank you so much for the sleep safety info - you've saved me from spending on the unnecessary bedding. My antenatal classes are late in April/May so i wouldn't have known about the bumpers etc. until then. I must try to get that book, hopefully Amazon have the English version.

Rashaa:hugs: hang in there! Find the thing that helps ease the sickness and even if its a tad bit "unhealthy" if it helps, use it! For me that was soured fruit sweets that i could suck on and Canada dry Ginger ale....drank loads of it. Hope you feel better soon but its a good sign that your lil one is growing nicely:thumbup:

Milty i thought about you when i read somewhere that no one tells you how sore its gets down there after the birth..the lady writing was saying the ice packs bring relief. I must remember to ask my midwife if they have those ice pack pads.

Afm spent the night with agonising cramps..thought it was early labour :dohh: but I think it was just really bad reflux and heartburn. No idea what brought it on though :shrug: This weekend I ordered a Mexican Bola for our girl...its a long necklace with a gentle chime that you wear and as you go about your day the chime soothes baby. I got a plain heart one and I will personalise it with some Rose quartz and a few nice crystals then after she's born God willing, i'll add her birthstone..i thought it would make a lovely keepsake for her. Hopefully she'll wear it too someday when she's having her own lil one :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs: everyone


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Glad all of the pregnant ladies are doing so well :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus- I really hope they get things sorted for your baby girl quickly :hugs:
> 
> Wanab- your boys sound like they're doing fantastic!!
> 
> Peace, does it feel like your over halfway there? I remember being pregnant with dd and it just didn't feel like a baby was really going to come out :shrug:
> 
> Rashaa, I hope things are going well for you :)
> 
> Hi Liz and bmom :)

Thanks Crystal..yes it does feel like that sometimes..i keep thinking its too good to be true yet at the same time i'm just so thankful for each day and each week. Hope you're ok after the Rubella jab. Read your post about DEIVf for July/September :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Peace sorry about the cramps/heartburn... is it too early for braxton hicks?

The chimes thing sounds lovely!


----------



## peacebaby

LL i'm not sure but thats what i first thought in the middle of the night..though i read somewhere that BHs aren't painful? :shrug: I panicked a bit thinking this can't be labour :haha: It was crazy painful plus the pelvic pain which is worse lying in bed. Got to get some Gaviscon!

I thought you'd like the Mexican Bola. I love traditional Mexican jewellery. There are some very pretty ones.

https://www.mexicanbola.co.uk/index.html


----------



## LLbean

ha it is a BOLA (ball) hehehe I think I have seen those! I'd feel like a cat though :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

the heart one is the prettiest <3


----------



## LLbean

peace look at this one! its cute too https://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/697208136/Mexican_bolas_top_quality_pendants_musical.html

see? now you have me looking for one HAHA...oh well, my cats will love me :winkwink:


----------



## peacebaby

Oh thats pretty! 

Here's Megan Fox wearing a nice one too
 



Attached Files:







Megan-Fox-Shows-Off-Growing-Belly-Bump-3-435x580.jpg
File size: 198.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LLbean

cool! Yes I believe I have seen those before. I think here they call them Harmony balls? or Harmony charms?


----------



## peacebaby

Yes thats it.

HAHA well i was a cat last night/this morning crawling on all 4s and doing the Cat yoga posture....just desperate to get a burp out :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

Peace, my doctor said that bh contractions could start as early as 6 or 7 weeks but most women don't feel anything until after mid pregnancy or so (other women never feel them). Usually changing position (walk if you are sitting, or lay down and rest if you are walking) would help with the pain; also drinking a glass or two of water as BH tend to show up when you are dehydrated. If the contractions (with or without pain) are frequent: about 4 in an hour and don't go away, then you should call your doctor, as this may be signs of early labor.

sus: I hope Lia gets better once and for all :( I was talking to a friend of mine this past weekend about babies who have reflux and she was telling me about her friend who's baby was having reflux and no doctor would be able to help her. She was breast feeding. She found this doctor (1 of the only 5 baby gastroenterologist in the USA specialized in reflux) and he suggested she tried formula as the baby was unable to tolerate the mother's milk. They had to import this particular formula from Europe that was the only one the baby would tolerate. She said that that formula is the best, but they had to pay about $1000 each month just to import the formula for their baby. She also said that as soon as the baby switched from BF and other formulas he tried, the problem stopped right away.
I hope the new meds help Lia though! :(

crystal, I also took the rubella vaccine before doing IVF. It put me 2 months behind my original schedule as each dose had to be given 30 days apart from each other (and then wait 30 days before TTC) but it was worth it ;) and time goes by fast!


----------



## crystal443

Peace, yeah we'll keep trying until we pay for the cycle especially since we're not sure which school break we're going. Happy V Day to you and the gorgeous girl!! BH can get uncomfortable, they usually feel like tightenings and can get very uncomfortable. Early labour is like really bad period cramps, and it gets worse and worse. If you think in any way it could be labour definately go and get checked :thumbup: I went a few times with both of mine.

I've seen those before and I've seen them called harmony charms I think :thumbup: I wonderd if they worked because it would be a constant familiar noise for the baby. I'd start wearing it now so she's recognizes the sound when she's born. I hope I'm thinking of the same thing:haha: That's a lovely thought for a keepsake so she can use it for her own babies one day:hugs:

Sus, I hope Lia is feeling better soon and her reflux can be treated. Brooke was around the 9 month mark before her stomach matured and she didn't keep bringing her milk back up. We tried alot of formulas and lactose free did the trick for her. She still vomited but it wasn't as bad, we were told once her stomach matured and the flap that holds the stomach content in matured the vomiting/reflux would stop, and it did:thumbup:

WanaB, I only had to get 1 vaccine :thumbup: my GP said no TTC for 3 months beause she'll check for immunity in 3 months but the government website says 28 days is fine :shrug: I'm not sure what to do tbh:shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Peace, the could be BH contractions. I had loads between 20 and 30 weeks pregnant, and hardly any afterwards:shrug: weird! My obstetrician confirmed they were BH and he said tjey can be painful, but they wont be regular at all. Lol he made this comment that made me laugh :"whoever said BH are not painful must be a man" :haha:

Wana, Crystal thanks for your information, it really helps!:thumbup: It is interesting what you say about breast milk as I think Lia is Lactose intolerant. Anyway lets see when we get a referral to a specialist. 

Lia had her first party yesterday, my friends daughter 4th birthday, she loved it, she was giggling and wriggling and once home she crashed and slept all night. More parties please!:haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

crystal, you might be getting the entire dose in one shot? if that's the case then the shot is stronger and it may stay longer in your body :shrug: so I don't know if a month after would be enough :shrug: I have no idea.... :( are you doing IVF next?


----------



## crystal443

Sus, Brooke can now tolerate milk fine but the lactose intolerant formula is easier for them to break down and they can digest it faster so less reflux. I thought my doctor was off his rocker when he told us to try the lactose intolerant but it made a big difference :thumbup: She's had no lasting issues so fingers crossed Lia does just as well :hugs:

Wanab- we won't be doing a donor cycle until July or Sept so I'm not bothered if we're not TTC. GP told us not to TTC for 3 months so maybe I should just stick with that.I didn't realize they came in different dosages:thumbup:

Peace, hope your great!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

That's so exciting Crystal!!!! I can't wait for summer to get here!!! 

You have plenty of time then after taking the shot, no worries :hugs:

how is everyone else doing? 

I went to meet the babies pediatrician today. He's funny. He wasn't wearing the usual white coat or a scrub or anything like that (it shocked me... I guess I'm used to more conventional attire)... kind of didn't look like a doctor, he was wearing a black short sleeves shirt with collar (reminded me of a bikers shirt because it had this eagle type design in red) and a gold chain, not too flashy but still. He has pretty good reviews as well as his practice, and what I love the most is that it takes me 3 minutes to get there, from my garage door, to the parking lot. They are also open on weekends from 8 am to 12 noon. I think we are "hiring" him :haha: maybe the twins would like him becasue he doesn't look like a regular doctor but like a regular person. Who knows! :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Thanks for the help with the BH contractions ladies - thankfully I haven't had any more since, touch wood because that was uncomfortable and scary :wacko: I agree being dehydrated is probably what brings it on partly, even though i was drinking lots i realise i need a lot more water as i get bigger!

Wana Be glad you found a good pediatrician, the best part is that its easy to get to him. He sounds very child friendly. How are the boys doing? Do you have a date for your C-section yet? Exciting stuff :happydance:

Sus thats cute of Lia to party away & then crash out :haha: Love her pics, especially your avatar :cloud9:

Rashaa hope the MS is under control :hugs:

Crystal hope you were able to confirm the waiting period after the shot with your doctor. July in SA especially Cape Town is a bit icy as its peak winter season but September is absolutely gorgeous weather as its spring, everything comes to life again and there'll be lots of your DD & DS to do. Maybe the clinic in CT will be able to include immune treatment for you? Or refer you to an immune place in CT. The medical teams there are really on top of things.

LL waiting very excitedly :hugs:

On Sat i saw an osteopath for the pelvic dysfunction pain. I was pleasantly surprised, the movements she performed on me were so gentle i didn't think it would help but when i left i was able to stand up without pain in the tailbone and i could walk without whincing. It felt so good! I thought the pain was just something i would have to put up with now i know that it isn't ..seeing her again this week and so hoping it resolves soon. I highly recommend osteopathy and they treat babies as well. She says it helps them with colic etc & sleep better.

Hope everyone has a good week :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Peace, what's an osteopath? is he like a chiropractor? I am so glad you have no more pain! How often do you have to visit him?

I wanted to share a few pictures of the babies room. We are almost getting there, just need a few more things like clothes hamper, lamps and more books/picture frames, but for the most part I think we are pretty ready. The diaper bag is on the way... it shouldn't really go on top of the shelf, but oh well!


----------



## peacebaby

Its gorgeous Wana B, it looks cosy and friendly. I love the playful monkeys on the wall! And putting the cots together that way makes it look so unique. I just imagine your boys in the cots :cloud9: Yay for being ready!

The osteopath is similar to a chiropractor but the they do soft tissue and cranial work as well, not just the bones like the chirp. She said that the cranial work is especially good for babies. Basically they gently cradle certain parts of the muscle so it releases tension and they re-adjust the structure. I've always heard of them but never been to one, in the US they study a full medical degree. Not completely pain free yet but she did say it may take a few treatments. So much better though, I'll take it. I see her again this week and then we'll see how it improves.


----------



## wana b a mom

oh, I see... that's so interesting!

How are you feeling peace? 25 + weeks already!!! man, time does fly by. Are you starting to get things ready for the little one?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## peacebaby

Well I spoke too soon. I got excited with the reduction in pain and went out for a long-ish walk, I really missed the exercise... Paid the price dearly last night. Felt like my pelvis was on fire. It seems I may one of the unfortunate ones who have it throughout pregnancy and the best I can do is manage it. Saw the osteopath again today and she's worked through some very tight muscles...So i have relief again, wish i could have her here daily! Hope I get to sleep tonight. The midwife keeps saying being fit is important for labour, I don't know how I'm am going to do that with this pain.

I know, time flies! Look at you, the boys are going to be here soon :happydance: We're getting things but I feel like progress is too slow. I just hope I can be more mobile and get things done in the next few weeks.

Rashaa not long before you're in 2nd tri:happydance:

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## LLbean

Peace hope you can take it easy then :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

The nausea as been coming and coming. It was so bad two nights ago, I fixed a nice lamb chop dinner and could not et dinner at all, it turned my tummy. I ended up eating a swanson's meal...for the veggies and mashed potatoes! Hubby has been ill, and can't cook right now, so to avoid issues we ordered out last night. 

I am drinking ginger root tea and gravol ginger but hope it ends soon.

Peace sorry to hear about the pain:(. I hope it gets better with the osteopath's help. 

I feel my hips pop sometimes...but no pain..just some pulling in the muscles and twinges. I am getting bigger in the belly...going to break down and get a few maternity things, and maybe some lululemon toga pants :) 
How is everyone else doing?msending hugs everywhere.


----------



## wana b a mom

rasha I hope the nausea goes away soon. 

peace, sorry about the pain :( I see it is important to be fit but you can't be in pain for the next 15 weeks... try to take it easy. Maybe you ca do more harm than good. 

My belly feels huge this week. I can't wait to see the perinatal doctor to tell me how big the babies are now. When I'm in bed, leaning to one side, and all of the sudden I want to change sides, it's such an ordeal! I won't even mention trying to get up... it was hard before but this week it has been extra hard. Oh well... 7 more weeks (God willing) to go, so better get used to it ;)


----------



## LLbean

Wanna B, time will fly and soon the boys will be home with you :) so happy to think about!


----------



## crystal443

Peace, hope you feel better soon:thumbup: You need to find a salt water pool in your area and go have a nice long swim, it will feel heavenly:)

WanaB- wow only 7 weeks to go? I can't wait to see your boys, they are going to be gorgeous:hugs:

Rashaa- have fun shopping for your maternity clothes :)


----------



## Milty

Rashaa I had extreme MS so I feel for you now. For most it will go away in a couple weeks. However if it gets to bad don't be afraid to talk with your doc about it.

I didn't because I thought it was just normal and I should just be happy I was pg. I let it get to bad though and had lost 15 pounds by the time my doc knew. 

Anyway they have good meds that can help with it. Even kinds that rub in your skin so you don't have to try to keep a pill down.


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, Can I sneak on? We were 16 months ttc and I thought it would never happen. So I decided in August to take a break and bam, BFP! I'm 40 DH is 54 and we are happy we conceived naturally as I was due to go to the hospital October to talk about next steps.


----------



## Sus09

:hi:Hello Lady H

Hi ladies!

I don´t get many changes to go online these days as Lia is a handful during the day :haha: but she is asleep now :yipee::yipee::yipee: she hardly ever has long naps do I´d better make the most!

Things are ok here, Lia is much better from her reflux although she is teething now :dohh: my poor child... 

Anyway, Peace, How are you? is the pain better or has it come back full on? 
Wana... Not long now :happydance::happydance:
Rashaa how is that MS going? 

Crystal, LL, Milty, How are you?


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: ladies 

Sorry i've been reading but too exhausted to do much these days.

Welcome Lady H :flower: please do more than sneak on! I love your ticker. How are you feeling? You're 3 weeks ahead of me:happydance: Do you know if baby is :blue: or :pink:?

Rashaa poor thing, hope the nausea starts its exit soon..you're almost out of 1st tri! Those yoga pants look really cool. Good luck with any scans you're probably having soon :hugs:

Wana B sorry its getting uncomfy, everyone says the last leg is most uncomfy and its tougher carrying two. Turning or changing positions in bed is awful for me too because of the pelvic pain, i've resorted to using my bum to lift myself up and then slowly turn..so much effort :dohh: You're so close to meeting your boys now :happydance: 

Sus, poor Lia and you...teething sounds dreadful :cry: Gosh i cant believe how quick she's got to this stage! Are you giving her anything for the pain? Despite her being poorly you both always manage to look so sprightly and smiley in all the pics :cloud9:

Jen always thinking of you, if you're reading hope you're ok.

LL, Crystal, Milty hope you lovelies are all good :hugs::hugs:

afm the osteopath definitely helped, i have hours/days pain free, its just at night sleeping and turning over thats really bad and being stiff in the morning. Baby is all cuddled up right on the pelvis and she wont budge, she sometimes kicks me in the butt lol. The osteo showed me some massage that DH does for me which helps ease it off a bit. So its a question of managing it and praying it goes away after labour. I just realised i only have doubled digit days left!


----------



## Jax41

Here you all are! Mind if I lurk? :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Formal application needed :haha: kidding, don't just lurk join in :flower: How are you?


----------



## wana b a mom

welcome Lady H and congrats on the pregnancy!!! how are you feeling? almost 30 weeks!! can you believe it? do you have names for the baby already? so exciting :happydance:

Sus, I'm so glad to hear Lias reflux is much better, at the end, what did the trick? 

Jen, I am also thinking about you! I hope everything is fine on your side of the world :hugs:

peace, I am sorry the pain is back :( I hope it gets under control and it can be manageable until the baby arrives. I can only imagine how miserable you must be :(


----------



## wana b a mom

crystal443 said:


> WanaB- wow only 7 weeks to go? I can't wait to see your boys, they are going to be gorgeous:hugs:

thanks Crystal! :hugs: well, I don't think I will go for the full 40 weeks, I am hoping i will go as far as 38/39 weeks... we'll see. With twins 37 weeks is good but if everything is fine I want to go to 38 or even 39 weeks... I hope the babies cooperate! We'll see how they are doing next week :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

how are you doing Rasha? did you get all the shopping done?


----------



## Rashaa

Hey everybody!!!!

I am still alive :) I had a little scare yesterday. I lifted a box [stupidly, forgetting I was pregnant] and had a spec of brown spotting. and it left as quickly as it came! ?? I heard the baby on monitor last night, s/he seems OK, and I didnt' have any cramping with it.. I won't be lifting anything again I swear! 

As for the nausea..well it comes/goes still, but it is not as frequent, so I think it is starting to wane [I HOPE!!!] Eating like crazy these days and just hanging in there. I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday ! I am preparing myself to tell work *sigh* am so nervous about it....but waiting until 12 weeks....

I hope everyone is good. at a break, and gotta get back to work, but will post more later individually.

:hug: to all! P.S. Milty, I am praying for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady H

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'm expecting a girl. My bloods put me high risk for Downs so I took the difficult decision to have an amnio at 16 weeks. Thankfully all is perfect and they confirmed girl chromosomes. I'm honestly apart from that having an easy pregnancy, not bad for an old bird! Have to have growth scans at 32 and 36 weeks due to low PAPP-A which is what increased my Downs risk, but so far all on track. No names yet, DH and I differ a lot in taste, it's a nightmare!


----------



## wana b a mom

oh my goodness lady H, I bet having the amnio was hard. When I did my blood tests at 17 weeks or so I got a positive for DS as well. It was so scary and hard at the moment. I chose not to have the amnio as the doctor said everything looked good in the scan, but because of my age the numbers were positive. I saw the genetic counselor and everything. It was a nightmare. Like I said, in the end DH and I decided that no matter what, we would love our babies either way and left it at that. 
I am glad you have had a good pregnancy :hugs: now you have only 10 more weeks (more or less) to go!! congrats!!

rashaa, please take care of yourself!!! :nope: no lifting, no stressing, no nothing. I am glad the little one is ok, but try to take it easy. I know it's hard (I have to remind myself to take it easy all the time) but you must. Are you craving for any foods in particular?


----------



## wana b a mom

wait... what did I miss... Milty got a BFP?! OMG!!!!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

I missed it too!! :happydance: Milty


----------



## LLbean

well we are waiting to see numbers go up for Milty...hence why I have kept quiet...any news Milty?


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies :)

Sus, awww Lia must be growing so quickly. Are you still thinking about TTC soon?

Peace, hope all is well and your pain has subsided some. Its very painful so I hope your finding ways of coping that work :hugs:

Wana- I cannot believe those babies are just about baked, it went so quickly :thumbup: for me anyway, I'm sure you wouldn't say the same :)

Raasha, I was fortunate not to get severe morning sickness with my two, I got MS but it wasn't severe. I hope you find something to ease it but if not I'm sure your doctor can help.


----------



## Jax41

Wanna, Rashaa, Peace, Lady H, I'm in :thumbup: well not quite but y'know what I mean :winkwink: Love reading about the lumps, bumps and joys of being preg, easy for me to say I know :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Milty!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: the news has made my day! lots of sticky baby dust lovely! 


Jax :happydance::happydance: Nice to see you here.

Lady H, that is great news that you had the all clear. and welcome to team pink!!! :thumbup:

Talking about baby names... Peace, have you thought of any? 
Take it easy Peace, that pain is horrid!!

Rashaa, look after yourself hun, rest as much as you can.

Crystal, she is growing fast, or at least if feels like it, she looks more like a little girl now than a baby! She is coping better with her reflux, I just hope she outgrows it soon. she is trying to misbehave the little rascal! today I had to say my first big NO to her and tell her off as she was screaming the place down just for attention! :wacko::haha: She is good most of the time but she does try to get her own way! :haha:

Yes I am still thinking of TTC soon, From June when I will stop Breast feeding. Lia will start weaning in few weeks time, so as my doctor said at that time when fertility might come back we might "just let it happen" if it doesn´t our official time is June, when I have an appointment with my doctor to check all my hormones etc. I have to confess that I am terrified about another pregnancy, I worried so much during the first one...


----------



## wana b a mom

hi Jax :hi:

crystal, you are right, time has gone by so quickly. I really cannot believe I am almost done with the pregnancy. It actually makes me a bit sad but I am excited to soon be able to see my babies. Overall it has been a great pregnancy so I can't complain at all. Yes, I'm always worried that something is going to happen (but I think that's normal, as Sus once told me ;)) but I have been healthy and felt pretty good and the babies are doing as good as I could have asked for :flower:

Sus, don't worry about another pregnancy. I know you and the future baby are going to be just fine. How exciting!! if you start TTC in June and get pregnant you will be having another baby around this time next year! (March). So cool!!
by the way, how are the plans to become a midwife coming along?


----------



## Lady H

Wanna b I'm sure it's all fine Hun, like you say the bloods and age throw it out but the scan I think is more important xx


----------



## Jax41

Wana b, I'm getting excited about seeing your boys soon too!! :happydance:

I wonder if all the emotions etc about getting/being preg are worse 2nd time round bc you know what to expect? :shrug: Mind you, friends tell me that no two pregnancies are the same, bit like you don't have two kids the same. Good luck Sus, it's worth a try, go for it! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

WanaB- Your time is coming, are you having a section? You've probably posted it somewhere and I missed it :)

Sus- DD was 10 months when I got pregnant with DS and it was so much easier with him :shrug: tbh there's no time to notice every little ache and twinge...and your body knows what to do its still in pregnancy mode so things just seem to go smoother. You won't worry as much because you'll already know what's going to happen etc. I know you worried while pregnant with Lia but it is easier the second time :thumbup: You'll just get on with it the second time, where the first one its the unknown. You can do it, your just not having enough faith in yourself :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

crystal, yes most likely it'll be a csection since both babies were (they may still are) breach. I start going for weekly appointments to both: my perinatal doctor and my OBGYN next week, so we'll see how things progress. If both babies are heads down they'll let me try vaginal. My OBGYN doesn't want to schedule a Csection becasue I'm doing well, according to all the check ups with the perinatal doctor, so unless something is not right with the babies and they have to do a Csection right away, they'll let me go to 38 or 39 weeks.


----------



## Sus09

Crystal, where your breast feeding when you conceived your second child? or did you breast feed your first one for a period of time? I am only asking because my GP asked me today when am I going to stop Breastfeeding and explained some details about periods coming back fertility etc...

Wow 10 months! that is a lovely time to conceive and a nice age difference between babies.

JAX I think what you are saying is right, I am more aware of issues in TTC and pregancy as I have been through it, that is probably I am terrified. But as you all say, no two pregancies are the same, so next time round it could be a lot easier:shrug:

But before I conceive again we need more BFPs here :winkwink: It is not my turn now :winkwink::hugs::hugs:

Wana, I did look at how to become a midwife here... well I ended up in tears :cry: my chances are super tiny. Moslty due to the lack of funding to employ midwives. There is a huge need for them but they are not employing them.

I have to do a 3 year course to become a Midwife, it is an interesting course as it is on the job. but they only offer 35 places in Cardiff and they receive over 1,000 applications!! to have good chances they favour these things.

1. Being a qualified nurse (these almost get granted spaces)
2. Working at the maternity Unit as a care assistant / theather assistant
3. Having experience in the Care sector
4. Having witnessed few births... Girls can I be your birthing partner? :haha: How am I going to withness few births... If I was in spain I could witness their baby being born but unless I pay some women it is pretty difficult:haha:

Anyway, I don´t meet any of those conditions. However... I could become a Care assistant in the maternity unit, that is more achievable, it is 12 hours shifts twice a week, well that is great and compatible with childcare so I will apply for those types of jobs until I get one :thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

o wow Sus, It is a hard list of requirements, but you are right , care assistant in the maternity unit sounds good enough. Maybe afterwards with the experience you can do much more? btw, how's Lia doing? any luck putting her to sleep on her bed? 

I hope everyone else is doing fine!

I'm having my perinatal doctor's appointment tomorrow afternoon. I really hope baby B's extra fluid in his kidneys has gone down and that both babies are growing fine.
I am so tired lately... now I understand why some women go on maternity leave before they give birth... man, I could take 2 naps during the day and still not have enough energy... I don't feel like doing any work anymore and I feel bad about it... whenever I have energy to do anything I want to think about getting things ready for the babies... so it's hard to even concentrate at work. My feel get very swollen if I sit for too long, so I also have to take breaks to lift them up high. That really helps!


----------



## crystal443

Sus, I didn't breastfeed..I did try to but it just didn't work for us :shrug: She ended up on the lactose free formula :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

WanaB, you are doing so well :hugs: your 34 weeks already:happydance::happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Hope everyone is ok.

Lady H :happydance: for team pink yay!..now we have 2 girls and 3 boys on the thread :cloud9: Rashaa, your little one will balance the scales or keep the boys ahead :thumbup: that is if you're finding out? How is your preparation going Lady H?

Really hoping for a LOAD of babies to fill the thread.

Sus i can't believe they make it so difficult and yet we need more midwives:dohh: I wonder if its different here because my midwife always has a student with her (its a university hospital) and they're always young 20'something year olds. I doubt they meet the requirements on that list. Anyway if you were in London you could come to my labour/birth..i would have loved to have you here! The other alternative route is becoming a doula. Its becoming ever more popular here..we're hiring one. It seems a bit easier than the 3 yrs to become a midwife. This website is good https://doula.org.uk/ I can't wait for you to start ttc #2, so exciting :happydance: I think its good that you're seeing the doctor to check on hormones etc, most of us make the mistake the first time round of waiting too long to see a specialist so you're on the right track Sus and we're all here :hugs:

Wana B i hope today's appointment goes well and you get the all clear on Baby B :hugs: Its so amazing the way twins cuddle and stay close to each other in the womb and then when they're born they love to have that same closeness....i was looking at pictures at the hospital of the twins born there and they're always holding hands or cuddled with their heads close to each other. So it will be interesting to see if both your boys change positions or stay the same. I like that you're being seen by both doctors, that is peace of mind! Sorry about work, would they let you work from home for the last few weeks or maybe reduce your hours if possible? 

Rashaa...can't wait to hear about your scan. All prayers and positive thoughts for you & little one :hugs:

Jax testing week for you....all crossables crossed for you xxxxx

Crystal that is a perfect gap between your DD and DS! I'm sure it wasn't easy when they were little. I must confess I often think about how nice it would be to have another, wish i hadn't lost so many years but still i'm blessed and thankful for this one chance. If time, age and fertility good fortune were on my side I would love to do it again but reality bites lol!

Milty hope you're ok :hugs:

LL keeping the flame of positive thoughts for your twins to come soon...always :hugs:

I had the 2hr glucose test on Friday and thankfully the nurse called yesterday to say my result was normal. So pleased about that:happydance: And today the midwife came to see me, all ok except that she thinks I may have a UTI but no symptoms. Other than that I'm learning to cope with the SPD pain, its really manageable now after seeing the osteopath. I just can't overdo the walking and have to take it slow and easy. Despite the niggly discomforts and feeling exhausted I'm also enjoying each day and feeling totally blessed..i still worry of course. Wana B i also feel a bit sad that the weeks seem to pass so quick, but also happy that its all good. 

I watched a programme about maternity leave in different countries and was amazed that in Sweden ladies get 14 months paid leave! How nice is that? 

:hugs: everyone


----------



## wana b a mom

hey ladies! :hi:

peace, I actually work from home so it has been a blessing to be able to take breaks and rest since the beginning of the pregnancy. I do want to be able to work full time until the end so that I can take all 3 months of maternity leave later. Yes, I know Sweden gives nice maternity leaves! I know they also make the husband take time off (it has to be at a different time than the wife) so that he can also stay home taking care of the baby. I forget how much time, I want to say at least a month... oh and they get paid by the government for each baby they have (on a monthly basis). It used to be like $100 US dollars a month, so it's money that is supposed to go towards the kids needs. 

My appointment went well! baby B has no more extra fluid in his kidneys but they will keep monitoring every week from now on so they'll take a look at them again.
Baby A is 5lb and 7 oz and baby B is 5LB and 3 oz :happydance: they are doing very well ;) it looks like a C section so far since baby a is breach and baby b is now transverse... we'll see if this changes.


----------



## wana b a mom

here are pictures of the bump at 34 weeks and 4 days


----------



## LLbean

you look FANTASTIC!!!! What a lovely bump!!!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Omg you look bloody amazing :cloud9:


----------



## sukisam

You are one yummy Mummy :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

WOWZERS! I hope I look as good as you with a baby bump :winkwink:

Lets hope your babies turn so you don't have to have a C section, would you pref to try naturally if you can? And! Have you got any names yet?!

peace - thank you for thinking about me this week :flower: As much as the others egg me on :blush:, I'm only gonna test if AF is late - she's due Friday, I so hope she stays away [-o&lt;


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B great news about Baby B, bless him :cloud9: They are perfect already, i can't wait to see them:happydance: And you are looking gorgeous:cloud9: you have the mama glow! Glad you can rest while working at home, but i'm with you,its still exhausting. DH has a friend in Sweden and they're expecting too..he told us that the benefits for childcare are so good that if he wanted too he could leave work and go to uni to study anything of his choice, all paid for. 

Jax i'm praying AF stays away from you, she'd better comply! 

Rashaa, Lady H, hope you're both well.

Is anyone else still having weird, crazy dreams? My dreams are like movies, i swear they would win Oscars for being so bizarre. 

I think we're finally over the worst of winter..i'm looking forward to warmer days:happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Gus, sorry been out it for a bit. Grandmom has a pleural effusion, small but there...she's in a home * sigh * always seems to be something with her! A bit of a pain at times. Sorry to be down but really! Children should take care of parents, not grand kids! It's a bit of a downer, and she has given up on life months ago, not eating etc... Rather depressing :(. We love her but there is nothing we can do. :shrug: 

AFM gallstones reared their ugly effing head again, had an attack on the weekend, managed it myself, no ER. Son of an effing B! Sorry lol, things have calmed down...watching diet like a hawk! Nausea still around, but ebbing some. I feel like a huge roller polley. I guess that's good lol. Starting to feel odd flutter. 12 week scan on Monday. Still looking for materniT21 in Canada! As I refuse to do Amnio! Doctor is keen on it. But she said, let's wait for the test then see, if odds are high, why do it. Praying for good numbers.

How is everyone one else?


----------



## Bravemom

Sorry for the attack Rashaa ,that sucks and hope your grand mom is ok :thumbup:Can't believe you ate almost twelve weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::dohh::happydance:Soooooo sooooooo Happy Hun :hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Looking good Wana b xx

Rasha sorry to hear galls are playing up.

Was first antenatal class yesterday, didn't learn much but I think it was good for DH. Focused him a bit more in preparation for boo's arrival!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you ladies! you are all so very kind 

Jax, I would go for whatever is better for the babies. If they both turn and I can try vaginally I would, but so far since they are not turning and they don;t have much room to turn since it's 2 of them in there, they think it'll be a csection. Btw, they scheduled it for me today (pending doctor's confirmation as she may not be available that day) April 3rd in the morning, so I have 3 weeks and 6 days to go :happydance: I'm going to soon meet my babies! :happydance:
yes, we decided on the names, al least the first names: Michael and Matias. Michael's middle name is Sebastian and poor Matias doesn't have one yet :( but we are thinking ... so sooner than later ;)


----------



## LLbean

Do you want both with same initials? Stephen maybe?


----------



## Jax41

3rd April, on my that's not long at all - eek!!! Nice names too Wanna b :thumbup: Oh wow, I'm getting sooooo excited here!!!! :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Rashaa sorry about the gallstones and having to deal with so much when you're feeling rough :hugs: About the MaterniT21 test, could it be known by some other name there? Here it is called the Harmony test but its exactly the same. If you have a Fetal Medicine Clinic or Unit that may be the place to ask. 

Wana B :happydance::happydance: for a date! Such lovely names. I think it doesn't matter how the babies get here as long as they do healthy & happy. 

Lady H glad to hear the classes were good for DH. 

Have a great weekend everyone:hugs::flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

we thought about having same initials but we really don't care. We just can't come to a consensus on what name to pick. It is hard!!!!


----------



## Sus09

:hi: Ladies

How are you all? 

I love the names Wana! :thumbup: 

Rahsa how is your gall bladder now?

Peace how are you feeling this week? almost 30 weeks :happydance:

Milty, LL, Crystal, Jax, how are you?

I had good news last week, my cousin and his partner are pregnant! my cousin is more like a brother to me and I got very emotional with the news, and also very broody :blush: I am sad thougn as they are in Spain and I would love Lia to grow up with the baby.

No news from me though, still chasing doctors to get Lia´s issues sorted, although I have to say she is a bit better, getting her baptism all sorted, and not much more... 

Thanks Peace for the Doula link Looking at it now! I have the possibility to run some mother and baby classes in the future, spanish language play groups for toddlers, and other things in the future so I can quit my job... I just need to stop being a chiken and become self-employed :haha:

It is freezing here :cold:


----------



## Rashaa

HI Sus and all!

Doing MUCH better! I had my 12 week u/s and got awesome results!! Did the blood work as well. DH came, and he was so excited to see the baby, and see the hands, feet etc.. I think it was sleeping, as I didn't see it move. DH said he saw him move a bit, but happy to almost be done with the first trimester!!!! Gall stones settled down and everything else is going well. How is everyone else?


----------



## wana b a mom

wonderful news rashaa!!!! such an amazing feeling to see the baby doing well :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Great news:happydance::happydance: Congrats Rashaa!! It feels so much more real when you see the little one at the 12wk scan. You're saying "him "O:)...do you have an instinctive feeling its a boy? 

Sus congrats on the news of your cousin's little one. Don't worry I'm sure you & Lia will be jetting to Spain during school holidays and she'll get to be friends with her counsins there. Glad that she is slowly getting better but can't believe you're still having to go through motions with the doctors! I'm considering finding out about a private paeditrician for 'just in case' and emergencies when the NHS system doesn't work fast enough. Btw how is Lia doing with the MAM bottles?

Wana B, i love to open you ticker and see how close you are now :hugs: 

Lady H, hope you're well. Did your antenatal class deal with what to expect in the first few days/weeks with a newborn? This is the part I need most and I'm not sure if I should look for a separate class or whether they'll cover it anyway.

I've been crashing into naps and long sleeps these days but i need to get into action getting the last bits ready..a student I'm working with at the moment asked me when baby is due, i replied & said oh still a while. She was like "ohh dont be so sure, I came at 7 & half months." Haha that hit home! She is a sweet girl and keeps reminding me to drink water "for the baby" she says :kiss:

Take care everyone :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Wana b! 3 weeks today!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

peace, your student is so sweet. Listen to her and keep drinking that water!! ;)

I know Jax! how crazy is that!? yesterday at the doctor's DH kept saying he doesn't think the babies will stay there for that long. He thinks they'll be here next week or so. I hope he's wrong! it is uncomfortable to stand up and move around (especially the first few steps) but nothing I can't handle ;) I just want them to get strong so they don't have to struggle much when they arrive. 
Btw, yesterday they saw a little bit of fluid on baby B's kidneys again :( the doctor said not to worry too much, that they will continue to monitor the amount of fluid even when the baby is born, but that the fact that it comes and goes is a good sign... I hope my boy is going to be ok!


----------



## Lady H

Hi Ladies, Peace they covered the first two weeks today, it's not terribly thorough as is NHS, but I did not want to pay for NCT classes. It was Ok.

I have a 32 week growth scan tomorrow and am a bit nervous. I had low PAPP-A at the 12 week bloods, which could indicate issues with the placenta. Possible IUGR or other complications. They also said as I am 40 they would not let me go over 40 weeks, but induce as the placenta fails sooner in older ladies. Fingers crossed my little Boo is growing on track tomorrow.


----------



## Bravemom

Good luck today lady h :hugs::hugs::hugs:Wanna ,I'm so excited my belly hurts for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thinking about you today Lady H and hope all goes well :hugs:

Wana b! I'm going to do a few of these :dance::dance::dance: bc your news is super good and I'm sure your little boy will be just fine :cloud9:

Peace, happy :sleep: it maybe a distant memory when :baby: arrives :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Lady H show is the pics please

Rasha :happydance::dance:


----------



## peacebaby

Lady H and Wana B thinking of you both..praying for the babies to be perfectly healthy & strong :hugs: xxx

I think the NHS is obsessed with ladies age 40! It's so arbitary - i'll be 39yrs & 6mnths on my due date and they've told me they'd let me go to 42 weeks but if i was just a few months older they'd induce by 38wks. I met a lady at the hospital who is 41 and she was desperately trying to convince them not to induce her early as everything was going really well for her.

Lady H thanks for the info on the class. The NCT have an early days course but one can only attend after the baby is 6 weeks old..pretty much misses the time i need it for so i think i'll stick to the NHS class. 

Wana B hoping the next 3 weeks are easy on you.

Jax yeah i'd better make the best of the snoozing :winkwink: Meant to say hang in there lady :hugs: Its a pity Jen isn't online anymore, she was on clomid too and i think it was on her last month that she got her bfp. 

I am so so looking forward to all of our ladies getting their bfp's :hugs:

What do you ladies think about pacifiers? Should I order one & keep it for "just in case" or just wait to see how things go?


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you ladies!

lady h, good luck today! I hope everything goes well and you get good news :hugs:

peace, I did buy a couple of pacifiers but I am not bringing them with me to the hospital as I intend to bfeed. I will however give it to the babies later maybe about 2 weeks or 10 days after we come home (also bottles of breast milk - I will be pumping) because I don't want them to get used to just taking milk from me... I've heard later is really hard to make them take a bottle.


----------



## peacebaby

I have the same plan Wana B...hoping to BF but will also pump and have her take a bottle from DH so she gets used to both. I was also told the 2nd week is a good time to start doing this.


----------



## Lady H

Baby measures fine for leg length, head size etc but is below 10th centile for her weight. They now want to scan me every two weeks. Consultant said she would be ok if she were born now but obviously wants to keep her inside as long as possible. I'm pretty upset but know they will track her closely now. I do think I'd better wash some baby clothes and pack a bag though in case she says she needs to come out suddenly and I am at risk of pre term labour. 

Sadly they won't give scan pics at growth scans, but I can say she is head down and was sucking her thumb which was super cute! 

Hope you are all well?


----------



## Bravemom

Did thy tell you what weight she was now ?:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

yes! pack your bags! you never know, but it's better to have them ready just in case.
I would say don't worry about the size, she can just be small, I don't think it means anything is wrong. So cute about her position!! They cannot see the boys too clear anymore as everything is so cramped in there!


----------



## peacebaby

Massive :hugs: Lady H. Its a good sign that everything else is measuring fine. If she gains weight from scan to scan then it should be ok. A friends baby girl was also low in weight so they kept her in longer than planned (she was having a planned c-section) and baby was ok when she arrived. Praying for you xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Ladies.

Bravemom my notes say EFW 1580g (3.48lb or 1.58kg)


----------



## LLbean

Lady H...so exciting...hope you are ready :D


----------



## Bravemom

Lady H said:


> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Bravemom my notes say EFW 1580g (3.48lb or 1.58kg)

I think the last few months of pregnancy the babies usually gain about half. Pound a week Hun ,my little neice was two pounds at 35 weeks and 51/2 pounds wen she was born :thumbup:My sister was awfully worried at the time but now she's a healthy girl :thumbup:Home she keeps going from strength to strength lovely .thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Yes Lady H they do gain a lot in the last weeks. Did they look at the placenta and the blood flow dopplers? I'm thinking that if it all looked good with that then she may just be small, and girls are sometimes on the tiny side. 

The friend i mentioned earlier was told to start drinking a daily protein shake in the last weeks of her pregnancy and the baby gained slowly but steadily. I looked on babycentre forum and lots of ladies seem to do that.

Keeping positive thoughts for you & your little one :hugs:

_edit_: meant to say hemp protein powder is a great source of protein and perfect for shakes/smoothies. The Good Hemp brand is excellent. If you make the shake with hemp milk (avail at Waitrose) you can get a good extra chunk of protein in. Also eat lots of eggs and lean meat regularly and when resting lie mostly on the left side, boring as it sounds it maximises blood flow to placenta. 
Xxxx


----------



## Lady H

Thanks Peace, I'll check out the Hemp tip xx

They did do Doppler flows. No idea on results but she didn't mention there was any concern there.


----------



## peacebaby

That's a good sign Lady H...I'm sure your little one will gain nicely. I didn't realise that the recommended amount of protein was so hard to get in, so I've started having shakes as well.


----------



## Sus09

Lady H, I understand your concens, they are natural but if they did the doppler flows and the measurements were fine then everything should be fine. As peace says she might just be on the thin side! And she still has few weeks to grow. Lia did a BIG growth spurt on week 38!!!

Wana We are very close to meet those gorgeous boys :happydance:

How are you all girls? I only seem to be able to have some online time on Mondays when Lia decides to have a long nap. It must be that she is sleeping off all the fun from the weekend :haha:

I am still fighting doctors, Now Lia´s feet and hands are turning blue, I think it is poor circualtion and cold weather as they go back to normal when put in warm water or I rub them but doctor want to check other things. She is also getting some little rashes, like little spots around her eyes, ears and a little area at the back of her head, I wonder if its because of the water in the swimming pool. :shrug: So yes back on Wednesday to check her. I should take my bed to the doctor surgery :haha::dohh: On the other side the refulx is getting better slowly so :happydance: one thing less to worry about I hope. 

Other than that no more news, sorry I am boring lately :haha: 

Hugs to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus, I am sorry you are still fighting doctors on your side :( I don't get it! have they done any blood work on Lia to find out more about the purple feet and now the rash? 

I started having this headache during the weekend and it is now getting worse... I think it's because I can't get comfortable at night and my pillows are either too low or too high and they are hurting my neck. That plus I might be starting to stress about the csection and the "am I going to be able to do this!" (with the twins). I know I will but I think my subconscious is worrying a lot :wacko: So I looked for Tylenol at the pharmacy yesterday and they didn't have any due to some recall they had :shrug: so DH is going to go to a different pharmacy at lunch time to try to find me some... 
Other than that, pretty much the same... getting bigger and bigger and now counting the days to meet the babies :flower: 16 more days!!


----------



## peacebaby

Sus i'm sorry you're having the run around...but don't give up! I don't know enough but when you said blue feet, it made me think of my Raynaud's. It started during early childhood for me but nobody diagnosed it properly until a few years ago. So definitely keep pressing them to do all the tests. I hope this and the rash won't keep Lia from swimming. Hey, you're not boring at all...we love your updates lady:kiss::hugs:

Wana B just 16 days till you get to see and hold your precious boys:happydance: :happydance::happydance: Its natural to feel anxiety this close to the end. It may be helpful to listen to some relaxing soft music and repeatedly tell yourself you can do it! Or even one of the relaxation tracks that prepare you for c-sections (youtube is a good place to look). Of course you can do it and more, you're going to be great! Sorry about the headache, hope you get the Tylenol soon. 

Lady H hope you're ok :hugs: I read through the iugr thread on babycentre and for those ladies who like you didn't have any physical issues with the placenta and bloodflow, a combination of rest and high protein diets really did help their little ones grow. One lady's little boy almost caught up in growth in 5 days! Hang in there and keep positive, i know its hard not to worry though :hugs::hugs:

Rashaa hope you're finally free of the ms now and enjoying the 2nd tri :hugs:

Can't believe it, 29wks already. It feels like it was just yesterday we were sitting in the doctors office getting my immune results with me crying just to finally have an answer. Its a miracle.

LL and Jax [-o&lt; for a great IUI for LL and lots of lucky bd'ing for Jax:hugs:

Have a good week everyone:winkwink:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you peace! I will look for those videos in youtube... DH said I should get on the hot tub (not too hot of course) and relax. 
Time does fly by, right? I feel the same way. Miracles do happen and we are proof of that! :hugs::hugs:
jax, LL, crystal and everyone else TTC, I do agree with peace, lots of baby dust so that you can join this thread once and for all.

Love you all ladies!! <3


----------



## Bravemom

Belem I really feel for you loveky ,hope the next few days fly in for you till you get your lovely boys ,I can't wait to see them I really can't :cry:I feel so sad that I Csnt come visit you in hospital to see them :cry:Love you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Sus I'm so sorry little Lia is still having so many issues ,:cry:I also have poor circulation and raynauds ,I hope they can do some tests on her immune system ,big hugs lovely lady :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

PB ,nearly 30 weeks now beautiful :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

aww bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

wana b a mom said:


> aww bmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know but it's true . You guys are like family to me and I feel like we are all on this journey together from the struggles of ttc till giving birth and watching our babies grow &#10084;


----------



## peacebaby

Aww Bmom i'm all emotional & hormonal :cry::cry::cry: now...if only we were all living nearby..what fun that would be!


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Aww Bmom i'm all emotional & hormonal :cry::cry::cry: now...if only we were all living nearby..what fun that would be!

I know it would be a blast &#10084;


----------



## Jax41

Me too :cry::cry: not preg (yet) but emotional and hormonal on clomid will that do? :shrug::haha:

Be, :hugs: I know I'd feel scared too, but just keep thinking about meeting your gorgeous boys, I can't wait!!! :happydance: Easy for me to say I know :haha:

Peace, thank you :hugs: I so hope I get lucky BDing this cycle too and Bmom, Butterfly and lovely Liz, please, just a little teeny tiny please [-o&lt;

Sus, don't know if you're into complementary therapies but Homeopathy can really really help little babies and children, just a thought :hugs:

Know what girls, I love your thread, like Bmom says it's like we've been through this all together :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I also thought of Raynaud´s, as I think I have it too. Well I did ask my doctor once and he looked at me as if I was some sort of alien for asking and I was never diagnosed but I also get blue feet if very cold or when I have bad circulation and struggle with my hands as well. Le´t see what the doctor says tomorrow.

To be honest I am so tired, in fact exhausted of being at the doctor´s surgery. After being at least once a week there with Lia, can you believe that she has not had one single test yet? no bloods no nothing! Just because they say she smiles, she looks healthy and puts on weight nicely:wacko: All this is great but I want to sort the little issues that make her feel cranky and uncomfortable as well. Bah! I give up!

Bmom I will ask about cheking her inmune system.

Lady H, how are you?

Peace almost 30 weeks, fantastic!! 

Wana, it is normal to start getting anxious at this stage, a couple of weeks before having Lia I got really anxious about having the baby, and I started worrying about not being pregnant any more. My midwife said that those were normal feelings. But you have done so well to have twins and being able to deliver them full term! :cloud9: 
How is your headache?


----------



## Sus09

Sorry girls I clicked on submit post instead of go advanced and it sent the message without finishing. 

Jax, I am really into alternative medicine and therapies, I am silly that I have not even thought of looking into it for Lia yet as I use it a lot for myself! 
I hope you get lots of BD. I just pray for more BFPs here! 
Will you have two weeks off for Easter?

I love this thread as well, we have been together for so long (almost 2 years for me) and I feel like you are all family. As bmom says it would be a blast if we lived closer. I hope we keep this thread going forever :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Sorry girls I clicked on submit post instead of go advanced and it sent the message without finishing.
> 
> Jax, I am really into alternative medicine and therapies, I am silly that I have not even thought of looking into it for Lia yet as I use it a lot for myself!
> I hope you get lots of BD. I just pray for more BFPs here!
> Will you have two weeks off for Easter?
> 
> I love this thread as well, we have been together for so long (almost 2 years for me) and I feel like you are all family. As bmom says it would be a blast if we lived closer. I hope we keep this thread going forever :haha::winkwink:

You loony! :dohh:

Aha, I don't need to preach to the converted then :thumbup: It's just that when I had the clinic with my business partner she was a Homeopath and specialised in babies and children. Well she got amazing results, they were q'ing for her out the door and all for the 'little things' that make little babies feel grumpy and are so easily fixed. It's wrong that Dr's fob you off with and make you feel like an over-anxious new Mum but Homeopaths have got the time to sit and listen and to treat you, just a shame that you have to pay for it, but I guess to have a happy baby then you do it. Big hugs love, try a different approach, it just may work better for you both :hugs:

Yes, I've got 2 weeks off at Easter :happydance: we break up on 27th, but have an INSET on 28th (no kids!!) and then I'm back on 15th and I can't wait!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus, I can't believe you have to put up with these doctors and non sense :growlmad: something is making her uncomfortable and the least you could do is to run some tests to discard some of the possible illnesses. Don't give up! if your gut feeling tells you something is not right, keep at it. I would do the alternative medicine also. I love my homeopathic doctor back home. I know they can help a lot. 

So my head ache comes and goes. It's not too bad. I did find some acetaminophen and I took some. It takes it away but within a few hours comes back. Like I said, it's not really bad so I try not to take too much medicine. I had a doctor's appointment yesterday and they checked my blood pressure. It was normal. They said also there was no protein in my urine (whatever that means) and to check BP at home. If it goes above 130/90 I should call the doctor but other than that I am normal. The doctor said it could be hormonal or it could be lack of sleep, stress, etc... 
Next week I have my last perinatal appointment to check measurements of the boys and then my last OBGYN appointment on Monday the 1st. Csection is at 7 am on Wednesday the 3rd. 
Oh! I forgot. My legs, feet, hands are so swollen, specially my feet, ankles and legs. Nothing helps, even lifting my legs up higher than my heart. Again, doctor said it is normal specially with twins (btw, I've gained 54 lb during pregnancy!!!! :wacko:). His words: "it will all go away after you give birth" :shrug:

I am nervous! I think I shouldn't have watched those csection videos on youtube :wacko: Even if I get past the csection pains, I am concerned about breast feeding and the whole "how I'm going to do this"!! hahaha :haha: I know deep inside me I can do it... like Sus said though I think it is part of the process to be nervous the weeks before giving birth.


----------



## Bravemom

O Belem ,it sounds like your really struggling now ,:kiss:Can't even imagine how tired you are ,not long now sweetie ,I feel like I've been saying that for ages now :blush::haha:,it will all be so worth it wen you see those beautiful little faces :cloud9::cloud9::baby::baby:Keep an eye on those headaches and you can only do the best you can with the bf ,:thumbup:One step at a time ,love you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well here is my update after seeing the doctor yesterday and the Health visitor today.

I have to say I was a bit cheesed off when I went to the doctor yesterday as she seemed to take no notice yesterday and I felt as if she was impliying that I was just an overanxious mother with Post natal depression so I was fuming. However I have to eat my words as when the Health Visitor came in today for our weaning talk I realised the doctor took more notice than I thought, updated the Health Visitor and gaver her some advice for me to help. so It wasn´t too bad. 

Lia's blue feet and hands does not seem to be other than poor circulation inherited from me and also the cold weather. I mentioned Raynaud´s and they said If it doent resolve by certain age they will test her for Raynaud's, but other than that she is ok, but obviously if they get bad take photos and go back to the doctor for the to see.

Her reflux is controlled and they are starting to reduce the dose of meds, yipieeeee!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I hope it does settle and does totally dissapears. 

They checked her feeding patterns and the Health Visitor said Lia is ready for solids, even though she is just under 5 months. I can carry on with Just breast milk if I wish as she is putting on weight nicely, but her feeding times will be closer and she will wake up more often in the night for feed. 

Peace, and for everyone interested in Breastfeeding, here is some information I found interesting. We had a talk about the bottle problems and Lia rejecting formula... She said it is a common "problem" with Exclusively breast fed babies. Lia does take from MAM bottles but only about 1oz and with a fight, so the Health Visitor said that the best option was the sippy cup, and the formula that breast fed babies take is the Aptamil. She said she does not have a clue why but exclusively breast fed babies reject the other formulas:shrug:

Another "negative" about breatfeeding is babies get very clingy to the boob and use it for comfort and to fall asleep. They get the habit of falling asleep on the breast and it is difficult to break, this means difficulties on getting them to sleep by themselves in their cot, interesting! 

Anyway, just few bits I thought I would share, sorry for the long post :haha::sleep:

Jax, I wish I could meet your friend! I need to find someone here that deals with babies. My homepath in Spain was AMAZING! I wish I could import her :haha::haha: But definitely I need to find one here. Specially to treat Lia´s poor circulation. Can you believe that the only thing the doctor suggested is to massage Lia´s feet? I do that already all day! :nope:


----------



## wana b a mom

no no no, not struggling at all all bmom! don't worry, I am ok! :haha: I feel like at this stage I should really be complaining about something :haha: but if the swelling and the headache (by the way it's gone) are the only symptoms I have at 36 weeks and 5 days of a twin pregnancy, I consider myself extremely lucky! most moms complain of worse things with a singleton pregnancy. Really, I am fine :winkwink:. I plan on working until the day before my c-section. We are having DH's youngest DD with us (she's 18) this week and next week my dad and my brother are coming to stay with us for a week from Ecuador. Then the week of the c-section my mom is arriving ;)
thanks for worrying though!! sometimes I still wish I could be pregnant just a little longer... it is easier to take care of the babies while they are still inside! :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Wana, those feelings are perfectly normal.

I remember having weird feelings and thoughts just before having Lia. After I fell on my bump around 36 weeks and that triggered some contractions, we thought Lia was coming earlier and I remember being in the bath relaxing and suddely this strange fear overwhelmed me.. I feared not being pregnant any more, not having a bump, and I ended up in tears! I told my midwife and she said it is just worry about the big change and the fact that baby is close to be born and it is all real then. I did get all sorts of strange feelings, but they all go once baby in your case babies are here :flower: Cannot wait it is so soon!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## wana b a mom

hey Sus! I am glad Lia is getting better with the reflux!!! such a relief!!! 
I did ask you on FB about the treatment for Lias blue feet... massage is all you can do? oh jeez... I would have thought they told you to do something besides what you are already doing... 
interesting about bfeeding. I am reading the book I mentioned to you and it does say to try to teach the babies not to fall asleep while they are feeding, otherwise they would associate eating with sleeping and then it's hard to break into that habit. My mom had also told me that only bfeeding will make the babies used to only taking only the boob... so it is a good idea to give them a little bottle of formula or even water (lots of doctors don't agree with water for babies) but VERY little, mostly so that they can get used to the bottle. In my case I hope they take the bottles I'll have with the milk I plan on pumping...


----------



## LLbean

Sus so glad the blue feet is nothing major as far as we know and her reflux is improving :happydance:

Belem you are right, with twins and all I guess you are doing fantastic! Can't wait to see the boys!


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus09 said:


> Wana, those feelings are perfectly normal.
> 
> I remember having weird feelings and thoughts just before having Lia. After I fell on my bump around 36 weeks and that triggered some contractions, we thought Lia was coming earlier and I remember being in the bath relaxing and suddely this strange fear overwhelmed me.. I feared not being pregnant any more, not having a bump, and I ended up in tears! I told my midwife and she said it is just worry about the big change and the fact that baby is close to be born and it is all real then. I did get all sorts of strange feelings, but they all go once baby in your case babies are here :flower: Cannot wait it is so soon!:happydance::cloud9::cloud9:

you are right Sus! That thought has crossed my mind... but when I see the poor babies all squeezed inside my belly at the doctor's I actually feel bad and want to take them out so that they can stretch :haha: crazy all the things that cross our mom minds... :dohh:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks LL!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Wana, I made the mistake of letting Lia use the boob as comfort, and now I am struggling to break the habit. The Health Visitor said this is the reason why I cant get her out of my bed onto her cot, because she wants the breast to feel safe. She also said I either break it before 6 months or I will have trouble to get her on her own bed. So fun times to come!

Also a girl in the swimming class is EBF but gives her baby a bottle with breast milk once or twice a week, and the other girl gives dad a bottle of BM and he gives it to the baby every night. This way they are used to both breast and bottle, Another mistake I made, just giving her breast, now I have to delay stopping breastfeeding till she is older than I initially planned. 

I thought it was really good to know, but I wish I had known all this before. I am wsuch a dope :dohh: She gave me lots of good tips for using toys, helping their development etc, but I don´t want to converth this thread into an ebook :haha:

Yes I am a bit cheesed that they have not given me any tips on how to help Lia´s circulation:growlmad:


----------



## wana b a mom

Sus, please, keep all the information coming!!! God knows we (I) need it!! ;)

I don't know what to tell you about the circulation... to be honest I've never heard about it before, so I don't know any tips :( these doctors should know better not to judge you becasue you worry but to help you instead :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Sus, :hugs: this'll all be a breeze when you have your 2nd :thumbup::winkwink: 

How about checking the RSH website, Registered Society of Homeopaths, they would advertise accredited practitioners there and they should state if they specialise in anything in particular and also where they are in relation to you. Just a thought :hugs:

Belem, I just realised I'm going to be on holiday with no internet when you have your boys - PANIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: ladies 

I'm so glad for having this thread...just to know that I am not alone with all these thoughts, fears and anxieties hitting me from everywhere. Thank you for sharing :hugs:

Sus i'm just glad that you're an "on the ball" mummy and pursuing all these issues..let health professionals think what they want, you can never be to sure with a little vulnerable person in your care. And yes, bring on the ebook of tips etc...we're craving it!

Wana B i'm not just saying this but honestly you have done AMAZINGLY well having such a healthy and active twin pregnancy..and carrying to full term without complications is something special. I got so used to reading of twins arriving earlier by emergency on here and other forums that it almost seemed the norm to me..you've stood out positively :thumbup: 

I found this channel on youtube that has a short relaxation meditation for each stage of pregnancy, it includes some classical music and then a few positive affirmations at the end. Heres the video for the last stage 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=_hzydprJnmY&NR=1


I find it does help to calm down in the midst of all the anxiety. 

I was just thinking you'll be getting the best Easter pressie ever..two perfect little boys :happydance: Its a lovely time to have them.

I've been fretting about breastfeeding too..all i read/hear is sore nipples, mastitis, engorgement etc etc..ouch ouch! but I'm keeping Sus' positive experience in mind!

Lady H thinking of you & praying that your little one is growing strong :hugs:

Rashaa, hope you're well :hugs:

Afm, having to sleep reclined and starting to feel uncomfy in any position. When i sleep on the left side my girl goes crazy,kicking away...i feel like i may be squashing her on that side...panicked thoughts that i'll give her a badly shaped head kept me awake the other night! We are stuck on the name issue and its getting real close now. Time to get the bag ready and start with washing her things. Its almost too real now..yesterday two people got up to give me a seat on the underground and i wasn't even wearing the 'baby on board' badge, i was quite shy but i happily took the seat.

I really hope this thread will flourish and continue....i was thinking that I got lucky just about when Sus was nearing the end of her pregnancy, so its time for more!! C'mon babies!

Happy friday all :flower::flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

jax, by the time you come back the boys will be here! amazing... hope you have a good time relaxing!!

peace, I feel like I have been so blessed to be able to do this. Tomorrow I'll be 37 weeks, and I can't believe it. I too believed that having twins implied having them early and having to go through bed rest and for sure NICU... hopefully my boys are all baked by now and I don't have to worry about that (the only problem right now is baby B's fluid in his kidneys). I was sort of prepared for any emergency since week 29 "just in case". Now it is only 12 more days! :happydance:

bfeeding, yes, I was thinking about that. Honestly, the pain doesn't scare me (and maybe it should) as much, I mean I know it will hurt but I've heard it goes away, you just have to keep at it, use the warm pads and the cold compresses and keep some good oil/cream for the nipples. What scares me the most is timing the feeding of both babies in such a way that none of them is crying unattended in the middle of the night. I am trying to watch lots of videos and information regarding tandem feeding. I am amazed at how those moms handle it, like if it was so easy! I am sure it is hard at the beginning but I think I can learn and make it work. We'll see!


----------



## Jax41

Thank you B! I'll be thinking about you all the time :kiss::hugs:

Peace, I think that's so sweet that someone gave their seat up for you and you didn't have your 'baby on board' badge on, you must have a beautiful bump by now :thumbup: And you've got to get your bag ready, wow I'm going to get my happydance smilie out again :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Ladies, how are you all?

Girls do not worry about the pain when breastfeeding, yes you do get sore but it goes away very quickly. I know someone here who avoided the pain altogether as she did not even get cracked nipples. To avoid that just start rubbing pure lanolin cream on the nipple. It is really god. If you have troubles at first, there are lots of things that you can do. My advice is to have a good lactation consultant or breastfeeding group it helps loads.

Also third and more important do not worry if it does not happen for you, not all babies take to the breast, and that does not mean you are failing as a mum at all, it is just nature!

Also have in mind that during the first few days or even few weeks they will be at the breast most of the time as they are feeding and building up your milk supply, you do leak LOADS during that time as well and you look like a porn actress as the breast tend to overproduce at that point and you get HUGE boobs:haha:. A good advice I had and followed is "to have your boobs out" when at home. Yes, have them uncovered. Plenty of fresh air keeps them dry avoiding thrush, helps nipples heal etc. It is not very glamourous but it does work!

I avoided mastitis by pumping! as soon as I felt a clogged duct or my breast got engorged I pumped the excess massaging the breast. That is what I did adn worked for me but it is good if you also talk to other mums who breast fed as they will give you other useful tips. :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Wana, you are full term now!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

She sure is sus :thumbup:Nine days to go unless she delivers early :baby::baby::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yey Wanna! almost there!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

great advise Sus! thanks! 

yes, I am full term!! I can't believe it! I have my last perinatal appointment tomorrow afternoon and then last OBGYN on Monday, then csection on Wednesday! :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Sus that is great advice thank you. I think you should be our online lactation consultant:winkwink: I hope we have a real summer so "boobs out" wont mean cold boobs. 

Wana B congrats on FULL TERM :blue::blue: :happydance::happydance::happydance: 
Good luck with the last appointments! I looked up tandem feeding and I can see why its so appealing. Not only time saving but seems like a very special way to bond with both babies and to increase the bond between them. Its interesting the positioning of the babies is so different from singletons - i quite like the underarm position for tandem feeding. I have a La Leche International book recommended by someone here, a massive Bfing bible. It has a few pages on tandem feeding...if you like i could scan it in for you. It suggests getting a twinny-pillow. I think with time and practice you will be great with it. Glad your mum will be with you to help in the early days. 

Busy week ahead and hoping to get the bag sorted out.

:hugs::hugs: everyone


----------



## Bravemom

Happy 30 weeks PB :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

yes peace, happy 30 weeks!!!!!! not much longer now. These last weeks will fly by so enjoy what's left ;)

I am armed with my twin breast feeding pillow, pads for leakage as well as for heating and freezing, my pump bottles for storing milk, the pump will be ordered from the insurance company when babies are born (I can't order it before), lanolin cream, extra boopy pillows to hold babies as I get positioned with the twin pillow or to bfeed individually...hmmm what else?

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jax41

B! Only a week to go :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

yes Jax! I feel so blessed. I'm now just praying that the babies are ok. The results back in the day about the down syndrome and the extra fluid on baby B's kidneys, I'm just hoping everything is going to be fine. How are you doing? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle! (and so for LL, Bmom, Milty, and all the ladies TTC)

How is Rashaa and Lady H?

I wonder how Jennifer is doing...


----------



## peacebaby

Hi girls 

Update, I'm in hospital! Being kept for monitoring after I had a massive bleed earlier today. It all happened so quick! They're not sure what's caused it, doctor suspects its my cervix which is changing too early. I've had the first of two steroid injections to help baby's lungs just in case. Next one tomorrow morning. The good thing is baby is fine, she's been on the monitor for hours. They need to sure that the bleeding doesn't continue or another heavy episode. Poor DH has really bad flu so had to wear a mask and was only allowed to see me for 10 mins. Just praying its nothing really and baby stays put for next 9 or so weeks. Keep us in your prayers pls!

They've put me in the delivery suite... The lady next door is literally pushing her baby out....... the screams & shouts are beyond scary:wacko: I can hear the midwife shouting at her!

Hope everyone else is having calmer days!!!

Been wondering how Jen is too.

Xxxx


----------



## crystal443

Peace, OMG!!! I'm glad all is ok with her but sorry your stuck in the hospital :nope: No fun especially on bed rest. Let's hope everything calms down and she stays put for at least another 6-9 weeks :hugs::hugs: If you need anything I'm here :hugs::hugs:

WanaB- I'm sure both babies are going to be fine :hugs::hugs: You have done amazing to get them to this point, your going to see them very soon :)

I've been wondering about Jen too :shrug: hope all is well with her


----------



## crystal443

Oh and hope your DH is feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Crystal, thanks:hugs: 

I think I mentioned to you I was concerned about my cervix much earlier on.. I discussed it with a consultant and 2 midwives and all 3 brushed me off. A bit annoyed and this probably could have been avoided had they continued to monitor me. 

Feel strangely calm though...2 nights ago I had a dream that I was going to to the hospital to get baby as she had been kept in. In the dream my grandparents were at the hospital (both passed on now but I lived with them and have always been very close to them), they both looked very happy and when we got the baby she was fine. I hope it means good things [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

I'm sure even if she's born at 30 weeks everything will be fine :hugs: She would be in the hospital for awhile however babies born at 30 weeks do really really well :thumbup: which is probably why you had the reassuring dream with your grandparents, and maybe so you know they're with you and your baby, so you know all is well and will be well :hugs:

The steriod shots should buy you some time anyway, the baby will get really happy for a good few days from the steriods so that's a plus. I had them with JD, and they do help their lungs mature really quickly. If your not contracting and the bleeding has stopped you can go weeks on bed rest if she's happy staying put :thumbup: 

You've said from the getgo there was an issue with your cervix, very frustrating no one wanted to listen to you:growlmad:

You and baby girl are going to be fine, she's going to be perfect whether she comes now or anytime from now :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Peace I really surprised but I to feel all will be well.

I can say DS did really well with the steroid shots and stayed put 9 more days. Then they let me go because I was almost 35 weeks. 

Please keep us updated and I will be praying for you.


----------



## peacebaby

I seriously don't know what I'd do without all of you, love you girls :hugs::hugs:

Crystal and Milty that was so reassuring to read! Both your boys are awesome so it really helps to know they've been ok with the shots. Of course you know me I had to know exactly what I was getting and it's dexamethasone - the same drug Dr Beer used and advocated to help his RMC patients to get pregnant and stay pregnant through the 1st trimester. Ironically the NHS refuses to accept his research! 

Crystal you're right, baby became very active after the first shot. I think I was pushing myself too much since the pelvic pain went away, this will certainly force me to rest more.


----------



## Milty

I forgot to mention DS only spent 4 days in the hospital too. I know 34.5 weeks is further than you but most LO's have to stay until almost their orginal due date. I really think the shots helped with that a lot.


----------



## LLbean

Oh my goodness peace How scary! I just now read this...sorry rehearsals have had me consumed. I hope all is well now. I too believe all will be just fine! Hugs and love and all the energy for you two!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Peace, how are you and the lovely little lady today? Glad she perked up after the first shot :) It matures their lungs and keeps them happy for a bit. I believe the shots are good for a few weeks and then you would need to have more if you have any issues with preterm labour a little later on if memory serves me correctly but I could be wrong :thumbup: 

Don't think you did anything wrong, I think for some with autoimmune issues this seems to be the time things start to happen, they did for me and I made it to 36 and 35 weeks. Hang in there you can do this, rest as much as possible to let your body use the energy to carry the pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks LL and Crystal :hugs:

LL I'm sure you're exhausted but its all for an exciting course. 

We're still in hospital,this morning the dr (the 3rd dr I've seen since I've been in) decided it was safer to me monitor me until tomorrow morning. Baby seems ok and the bleeding has stopped but she said i could have repeat episodes and that would tell them more about where the bleed came from. 

Crystal they say new research has shown that they were wrong to repeat the steroid shots later as that causes other health and vision problems so the rule is you get them once only. They told me even if nothing happens early the shots will have done their work on lungs anyway. They say it helps preemies will other health issue anyway. Apparently it's most effective after 12 hrs up to 7 days, thankfully we're made the 12 hr milestone. Have to take it week by week and be greatful for each day. I've read lots of good outcome stories just hoping that can be us too. 

Bedrest is super-boring even with web access. Hopefully they let me do modified bedrest at home.

They moved me late last night from the chaotic delivery suite to the midwive led unit (it's a birthing centre within the hospital where you can't have an epi or a csection) But it's super busy! Last night there was a lady with a 10lb baby boy on board, they said she had to go down and get the csection because of his size. I've heard all sorts of primal screams:haha:

Oh it's amazing how quickly you lose your inhibitions... I was shocked yesterday when they asked to see the used pad:blush: (LL I thought about your pics LOL) but I think I've surpassed you having 3 total strangers examining the pads :haha: :wacko:


----------



## Milty

Peace it seems like your in good hands now!!

All I have to say about the pad is just wait till you are delivering and they are touching you and commenting about how you are stretching nicely:blush:

ohhh One fun thing to do while on bed rest is to write letters to your daughter! I did this and saved all of them. I wrote one for important milestones and now I give them to him when they happen. He gets all shy about it now but he loves them. When he was younger he would ask me "is this a letter birthday?"


----------



## crystal443

Peace, That's great about the steriods :thumbup: things are always changing and I thought I had read they only do one course of them now but I wasn't sure :) I'm glad your feeling better, except for the used pad but I agree but it gets much more personal then that.

Milty, the letters are a lovely idea :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Milty that's such a great idea! I did start a journal
for her but letters would be precious. Your DS is so cute with his shyness.

I'm not sure about being in good hands, the NHS is so unreliable. Im getting so many different opinions that its making me nervous. Last night my midwife called me and when I gave her the update she was totally unfussed and keeps saying the cervix isn't a problem! The drs here are saying my cervix has moved to forward facing and a fingertips dilation and its all too early for this. They seem to think its a major concern. 

Crystal, things are always changing in the medical field. The young lady dr was good to explain it all to us. A midwife on the ward said when she worked in neo natal she saw firsthand the difference the steroid made to help the babies cope better. Are you getting excited about DEivf? I am for you! 

Wana B I'm hoping your appointment went well and the boys are ready to meet the world. Single figure days left now:happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

O peace :( am sure your head is all over the place :( ,what is the hospitals plan of action ?do you just wait ?are you on bed rest ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Peace so sorry ice only just caught up. Sending you big loves and hope all will be ok. Xxx

Some good news my side, second growth scan and the new estimated foetal weight is 1.2lb heavier! That puts her back over the 10 th centile line a bit at approx 4.7lb. I'm carrying on with the high protein and lots of left side resting as it seems to have helped.


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Thanks Bmom and Lady H. 

Back home and on modified bedrest, they said to keep mobile to avoid blood clotting but to take it easy and spend a few hours daily in bed/sofa to take pressure off the cervix. I was 1cm dilated on tues but this afternoon it hadn't changed. 

Bmom, it is scary and was such a shock but i'm trying to focus on just getting through each day, each week. Just need her to bake more! Big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lady H that is such great news, i'm so glad the protein and rest is working. You must be so relieved. I've also been taking protein shakes and asked a midwife to check on my bumps fundal height, she said it is catching up. Think i will continue having them too so she gains good weight. 

Thanks for all your love & support :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peace, so glad your home :hugs::hugs: and really glad she's still baking :)


----------



## Milty

Glad your home Peace!


----------



## esah

Hi ladies -- I am still TTC #1 (long-term) and I just found this thread and wanted to ask: did any of you conceive after Clomid/IUI or injectables/IUI? Looking for some hope that I won't have to move on to IVF!! Thanks for any stories or advice.


----------



## LLbean

Peace glad you are back home...what a scare!

esah... I'm doing my 3rd and last IUI on Easter Sunday. I also suggest you look in the assisted conception folder for some stories and hope


----------



## Lady H

* (\ /)* &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
*.( ..)*. &#9829;&#9829; * &#440;&#1244;&#439;&#10027; 
'*,c('')('') *
&#10027; ~ Happy Easter ~ &#10027;¸°&#9829;&#4326;


----------



## LLbean

Same to you lady H


----------



## Jax41

Little message to peacebaby's baby 'stay inside Mummy a little longer lovely girl, it's warm, safe and quiet in there in your own little bubble' :hugs::hugs:

Peace! What a scare, so glad your home where DH can look after you both :hugs: big hugs and lots of love x

Wanna b, excited is so NOT the word here :happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::headspin:, I so hope all goes well on Wednesday, I'll be thinking about you ALL the time. Can't wait to see your lovely little boys :hugs:

I'm away now for a week with no Internet, how my gonna cope :shrug::cry: so please know I'll be thinking about you both and can't wait to read your lovely news when I get back.

Lots of luv and big hugs xXx


----------



## peacebaby

Happy Easter ladies:flower::hugs:

Thanks Jax, have a good holiday...stay positive!

Wana B thinking about you excitedly too...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Jax, have a good holiday...stay positive!

Thanks peace :hugs: I'll try, in fact I am! Even though I'm sitting here counting out the tampax I ought to take with me :dohh::haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Jax have a fab time :thumbup:Wanna ,three more days ,omg :happydance::happydance::happydance:PB ,thinking of you so much and your beautiful baby ,:cloud9:Hi sus hope Lia had a lovely first Easter ,hi liz crystal and Milty and lady h :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies:hugs:

Happy Easter with dealy :blush: 

Peace, what a scare, I hope you are resting and your little girl is staying put! 

LL, Peace, Wana, you have been in my thoughts every day this week. We get to see those two boys soon :happydance::happydance: and I hope LL gets a positive this cycle, it has to be the one! Sorry Peace, I am sure your girl is going to be a real cutie but tell her we don´t want to see her for a few more weeks :haha::hugs::hugs: 

You are all in my thoughts actually, I might be a bit quiet lately, it is just lack of sleep and lack of chances to go online. FB is easier for me as It is quick on my mobile but I am always thinking of you all. 

Jax, hope you enjoy your time off. Bmom I guess you had a great time with your lovely kids this Easter, Crystal, Lady H, Milty and everyone else :hugs::hugs:

Lia is feeling better. Reflux is controlled and her feed don´t seem to be turning blue now, I have no idea what that was :shrug: She is on pureed food now. The Health visitor said it would help with the reflux and also we had to train her tummy to digest. So she is o a couple of spoons puree once a day till we start propper puree meals and solids from 6 months. So far so good, she loves her veg, but she gags at fruits! I will post a photo here.

Anyway, hope you are all ok. Peace, I keep praying that the early labour does not progress and you have few more weeks. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sus hi

So glad Lia has managed reflux!

Thank you for thinking of me. Yes this has to be my cycle !!!


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lia is jumping milestones...can't keep up with her!

LL i've been thinking about you all day too...it has to be all good!!!

Wana B...pure excitement for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi sus ,gret to hear from you ,yes liz this has to be your and jax cycle ,please please please god make it happen :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Peace!!!! I felt really strongly about it all during Easter Service... during our meditation I was visualizing the eggs being healthy and fertilized, and me carrying a baby (or two) in my belly. Hope the energy there helped intensify it all! :winkwink:


----------



## wana b a mom

peace! I am sorry you've had such a scary time this past week :( I've been busy with my dad and brother visiting and I didn't get to see B&B until now :( I hope it goes better and you are not too bored resting. Please stay still!!! hang in there baby!!!!!

thanks Sus!! I'm only hours away from my c-section now... I was kind of scared up util yesterday but now I think I am ready for the babies to get here. I can't believe it! my life is about to change for the better so soon!! :happydance:

ladyh, good news about the baby growing! keep doing what you are doing hun :hugs:

LL, visualizing here!!!! when do you have your beta?

to everyone else, lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Belem I can't wait to see your two sweet boys!

Beta would be after a POAS BFP, two weeks after IUI...so April 14 for the stick, Beta April 15th...my Dad's bday LOL


----------



## wana b a mom

best of luck LL!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Thanks B! I hope this is it!


----------



## Bravemom

Liz ,prob a stupid question but I see you dtd the day after iui ,so if you do get pregnant how woukd you know if it was the iui or the time you bd ?not that it makes any difference ,just curious :blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I wouldn't LOL...technically the day of IUI may not be it either as the eggs may not have been released quite then yet. They like having the swimmers there before hand... it was just a boost session ;-) and no O for me so no danger of pushing anything out :rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> well I wouldn't LOL...technically the day of IUI may not be it either as the eggs may not have been released quite then yet. They like having the swimmers there before hand... it was just a boost session ;-) and no O for me so no danger of pushing anything out :rofl:

O Jesus I thought having an o was good to help the swimmers swim up faster :blush:thats me buggered then :blush:Do you use sc ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh it is good for them to go up faster, but I was afraid of getting the ones already in there out HAHAHAHA

I asked my doctor about the soft cups and she frowned upon the idea...


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> Oh it is good for them to go up faster, but I was afraid of getting the ones already in there out HAHAHAHA
> 
> I asked my doctor about the soft cups and she frowned upon the idea...

How come ? X


----------



## LLbean

she said its irritating in there plus how do you know you are not actually keeping the swimmers out? LOL


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> she said its irritating in there plus how do you know you are not actually keeping the swimmers out? LOL

Now your scaring me :( I've been using them for two years :shrug::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well you did get pregnant... so obviously you are not keeping yours out LOL

I'm just saying why she said no... doesn't mean its bad for all...she just didn't think it made a difference basically


----------



## Bravemom

Yea but I've only got pregnant once in two years :shrug:Maybe that's why ,:shrug::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no idea...have you used them every single month???


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> no idea...have you used them every single month???

Yes every month and every time :dohh::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hmmm well I would try a few months without and see???


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> hmmm well I would try a few months without and see???

I will try tomorrow without it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning lovely, 

I've used soft cups but not consistantly :shrug: mostly if I had to get up after BD. I got pregnant the months i didn't use them but I do think that was probably a fluke, there are lots of women that use them and get pregnant though so as Liz said its person to person if they work so maybe try a few months without them and see what happens :) 20-30 mins with your butt on a pillow does the same thing and your letting the healthy swimmers swim where they need to go. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B sending you and the boys lots of good wishes for a smooth c-section and a healthy entry into the world for the boys! Tomorrow your arms will be wrapped around precious little bundles:happydance: Blessing to you & your family:hugs:

LL I you know I love this girl of yours :cloud9:

Bmom I used softcups but I think it's all trial & error, works for some and not for others. 

Crystal....soon you'll be counting down to DEIVF, looking forward to sharing the journey with you:hugs: I forgot to say without iodine in your soil, try kelp pills or bladderwreck.. Both are rich sources of iodine and it really helps with borderline thyroid issues. It's important for the whole family so it may be a good idea to look for something that can be sprinkled over salads etc. 

I'm taking it one day at a time or least trying to! 

:hugs: everyone


----------



## LLbean

She is my favorite ;)


----------



## crystal443

Peace, thanks lovely..we are so excited :)

Wana- I cannot wait to see your boys :) So exciting

Liz- I so hope this is the cycle for you :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Not sure about the time zone but i'm guessing I can say
*Congratulations Wana B!!!!!*
:yipee::yipee::yipee: 
:juggle::dance::juggle:
:fool::juggle::fool:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
<3:twinboys:<3​


----------



## LLbean

well her Csection was scheduled for 7 and it is now2 pm so I am guess ing they are here...just have not heard..Come on Wanna B!!!


----------



## Bravemom

O I'm praying all Is ok for Belem and her boys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Lovely Ladies, 

Just popping in quickly to say hello to you all, My dad is here so I am a but busy, but will update later in the day.

CONGRATS WANA!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Congrats Belem , just saw your boys . Omg &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Sus09

Oh my little monkey is still asleep so I will update now.

Peace, how are you hun? feeling better?

Bmom lovely, how are you doing? 

Liz, I am still praying, visualizing, and thinking of you :hugs:

Jax, hope you are having a great time off.

Lady H, Crystal. Mitly and everyone else sending you :hugs: 

Wana :cloud9: :hugs:

Well, My dad is here, he turned up by surprise on Monday with his partner, all good, but then my mother is here next week and that is not a so much welcome visit as she tends to be a horrible person... I am so stressed about it that I am getting stress rashes.

I think I might have ovulated on Sunday, I felt O pain and out of curiosity I did an OPK and it was positive! well the thing is that my milk suppy has decreased since then... Poor Lia she is not getting as much milk... I am a bit worried as she refuses to take formula...


----------



## LLbean

Thanks so much Sus, please do keep at it!!!! ;-)


----------



## crystal443

Sus, your mother sounds like mine, my mother has threatened a visit this coming Christmas :nope: I feel horrible that I prefer she just not come but it is what it is so if she does show up we'll grudgingly be nice.


----------



## peacebaby

I can't wait to to see Wana b's boys, hope mom and babies are all good!

Sus so sorry about the stressful situation with your mom. I hope the week flies by without incident for you. Thinking of you :hugs:

LL I like the plan not to test early. 

Crystal, Bmom, Lady H, Rashaa, Milty hope you're well.

I'm still hanging on, day by day! Seen my midwife and had a scan today. It's all looking fine no signs of what could have caused the bleed. They think it could be my previous losses that weakened the cervix. Baby is very very low down so my bedrest is now total! The sonographer was telling baby to stay in. Bedrest is hard, who would have thought that staying in bed all day would get boring.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## LLbean

Oh Peace I hope she listens and hangs tight a bit longer for you.


----------



## Bravemom

Nearly 32 weeks peace ,hang in there :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hang in there peace. Anyone heard from WanaB? Hope all went well.

I finished work Friday so I'm now feeling the rising panic of childbirth! Next growth scan Monday, I really must pack bags and write a birth plan. 

Hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Peace, your doing amazing :hugs::hugs: I remember looking forward to a shower just to get up for a few minutes :thumbup: It is soooo boring lying there but you are doing an amazing job :)

Anyone know if Jen had her baby?


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks girls! Everyday feels like a milestone, contractions still come & go.praying they give up and just leave us be for a bit longer.

Lady H good luck with the scan today, hope she's gained nicely and will be looking all pretty and chunky for you. Yes, write the birth plan...from what I witnessed while in hospital if you don't have it written in there they tend to assume they can just go ahead and do anything. I need to do mine too, I just can't bring myself to actually put pen to paper..seems too real then:dohh:

Rashaa hope you're well :hugs:

Sus please take it easy this week :hugs:

Crystal the shower time feels like a "get out of jail card".We've set up our living room so I can camp out there too with legs elevated, it helps to have a bit of a change.The worse part is looking around and thinking of all I things I need/want to do. Poor dh is on 24hr call. I was thinking that Jen has probably had her baby boy or is about to because I remember her being about 7-8 wks ahead of me. I hope they're well.

LL, Bmom hope the 2ww flies by!

Hope we all have stress free and happy days ahead this week


----------



## Rashaa

Hey Ladies,

I'm hanging in there!! past 16 weeks, by a few days. I did a triple screen here, the Down risk came back 1 in 10000!! Not bad for an old lady! [46]! But my AFP was off a bit. The cutoff here is 2.5, and I was 3.2 So I have to do a level 2 ultrasound to make sure baby has all his/her pieces parts [which I am sure he does :)] and maybe more scans until the end, to ensure he is growing OK. It was a bit startling at first, until I read that AFP gets a LOT and I mean a LOT of false positive results. 

Anyway, belly is growing, back is starting to ache, looking for a good massage therapist who does pregnant ladies and that's about it for the moment.

How is everyone else doing? LIZ!!!! thinking of you! you too bmom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Love your avatar pic Rashaa :cloud9: Is AFP the fetal protein test? Praying that its nothing at all to worry about but its comforting that you'll have the extra monitoring and scans. It helps to know that baby is growing well, when there's a big gap of time between scans you tend to worry so much. At least this way you get to see baby often. Has the baby shopping bug got you yet? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Can't believe you are 16 weeks :) omg it's awesome . Am sure everything is ok and that's great results on the downs . Did you do anything different the month you got preg or take any supplements ? I'm in awe of you Hun . So so happy and it gives me so much hope . Love you babes :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Peace my friends baby is due end of may . Start of June and today he weighed 4 . 10 pounds :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Aww bmom! Honestly, we were still in no trying mode, so if anything my stress levels were down. I did acupuncture and chiropractic religiously for 3 months, 3x/week. It was not cheap, but I wanted to get my body healthy. I did herbs off/on from acupuncture doc AND I changed my diet to gluten free and sugar free and diary free - it was the hardest thing! But I am so much healthier for it, and still don't engage in much of it [can't stand the taste and my body doesn't like it] AND I had the huge fibroid removed and was cleared 9 months before we conceived. Ironically, we conceived on new year's eve.

thanks peacebaby, how are you doing, and yes the afp is the alpha fetoprotein.


----------



## peacebaby

Bravemom said:


> Peace my friends baby is due end of may . Start of June and today he weighed 4 . 10 pounds :thumbup::hugs:

He's nice and chunky Bmom. I'm hoping I can get my girl to gain some too so that whatever happens she's a good weight. 

Rashaa I'm in awe of your going gluten and sugar free! There are so many success stories with ladies cutting these 2 nasties out, there must be a link between this and fertility. I also think you'll have a healthier pregnancy. 

Trying to keep contractions at bay is my new occupation!


----------



## Bravemom

Peace have you found out yet how much she weighs ? :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

At the scan on Friday the sonographer said just over 4lbs but she also said it can be out either way by up to 20%.


----------



## LLbean

Rasha love the scan!!!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you!!!!!!!! wow 16 weeks!

Maybe I need to give up dairy and sugar too... heck at least I'd lose weight right? lol

Peace hang in there... I'm sure all will be perfect!


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> At the scan on Friday the sonographer said just over 4lbs but she also said it can be out either way by up to 20%.

4 pounds is great . Keep growing baby :cloud9:


----------



## Lady H

Good weight Peace, mine was approx 4.6lb at 34 weeks.


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!
Sorry I haven't had a moment to update you all. 

Rashaa, I'm so happy that everything is going well!!! 
Peace, take it easy! Not too much longer. Everything will be fine :hugs:
Ladyh, your due date is a month from now!! How exciting!
LL, I have to read you journal next! I can't wait for testing!!
Bmom, how are you? Same thing, I have to read your journal!
Crystal, time is approaching!!! :happydance:
Hello to all the ladies
Csection went well, babies were born as follows:

Michael Sebastian was born at 8:01 am weighing 6LB and 1 oz
Matias Giancarlo was born at 8:04 am weighing 7LB and 1 oz

We came back home from the hospital on Saturday afternoon. Bits have to wear this Biliblanket because they have some jaundice but the levels are on the low side and stable by now so blanket is off tomorrow. 
I'm tandem breast feeding when at home and at all times and it seems to have helped with having some sort of organized routine going on. It was hard at the beginning though. The first couple of days breast feeding was actually pretty awful and painful as I (and the babies) had to learn the proper technique. My nipples were beyond sore, in fact I had blisters and I was crying at every feed. The lactation consultants and nurses (as well as my mom) helped me with helping and proper techniques and DH helped with the much needed encouragement. Now it is still a bit painful at the beginning of each feed, but manageable. We are taking it one Feeding at the time ;) good thing is my milk is in And babies eat well so I'm encouraged to continue :)

I can't believe my babies are here! I'm beyond happy. I feel like this is the best blessing I could have received in my entire life. I will try posting a picture... Not sure how to do it from my phone...


----------



## crystal443

WanaB- the boys were fantastic weights and you are doing amazing BF!! Hope your healing well from the section:thumbup:

Peace- 4 lbs is a great weight :hugs: everyday is a bonus now, hang in there you're doing great!!

Rashaa- congrats and so glad your little one is doing so great !!!


----------



## LLbean

Wanna your boys are to die for...so cute!!!!

As for me nothing exciting just yet...meh LOL


----------



## Bravemom

Belem so Happy to hear from you :cloud9:The boys are beautiful ,glad things are going well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Wow WanaB fab weights, and well done you sticking with the BF. I hope I can be that determined when the time comes.


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B it is a beautiful blessing and you absolutely deserve it:hugs: I really like their names! You're a fantastic mamma to persevere with the breast feeding and doing tandem too. Glad you have a good support system around you. I too hope that I have your determination when it comes to it.

Lady H your little girl has grown perfectly between scans. You've done very well! Only 29 days to go! 

LL I think going sugar free does our hormones a world of good, I just haven't been able to! Keeping everything crossed for you. 
:winkwink:

Let's pray there are many more twins to come for the thread:winkwink:

I was relieved that my LO is 4lbs, I was petrified before the scan that she would be far less than that. I just hope she can gain more quickly. The pressure in my pelvis is so heavy when I stand I'm too scared to move. It doesn't help that I have a cough. Of course I had to google it and would you believe some doctors say a hard cough can trigger pre term labour:huh: so now I'm stifling the cough.


----------



## wana b a mom

Thanks all!

Bfeeding is not easy yet, but I've heard the first 2 weeks are the hardest. I told myself last week that I would give myself a week and today is one week so I'm going to give myself another week. I'm having good milk supply so why stop now, right? Nipples are still sore. 
The csection scar is doing good too... It's funny how the last thing I think about is my surgery pain; the babies and their needs come first.

Peace, hang in there! I know you can do it, everything will be fine. 

Sus, I hope everything is well with dad and mom's visit.


----------



## crystal443

wanab, going week to week is a fab idea :) your doing great :hugs::hugs:

peace, I can just imagine you trying not to cough so you don't trigger labour:haha: You are doing fantastic!!! Hang in there :)

Liz, according to my FS, sugar has a huge impact on hormones which trickles down to egg quality and hormones throughout the cycle. I can't remember the name he used for it insullin resistance maybe? 

Hi everyone else, hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Bravemom

Belem I agree don't put so much pressure on yourself :thumbup:One week at a time is a good plan ,the first few days of bf is the best and you have done that :thumbup:Try post us some more pics please :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Hi lovelies, hope you are all well? Another growth scan today and I'm stressing as I've not gain an ounce of weight in the last week. Please please please let baby have gained.


----------



## LLbean

Trust me, the baby won't go without. She will be great you will see


----------



## peacebaby

Lady H I understand your worry. As long as you've been eating well she'll be ok. It could be that you're not gaining because she's taking it all. She's already a great weight. Hope it goes well today. 

:hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Baby estimated now at 5lb 9oz and tracking properly on the chart now. Don't need to go back until 29th to see consultant and I'll be 39 weeks then. So laying about eating Almonds and cottage cheese has worked a treat....more of the same!


----------



## LLbean

told ya ;-)

Babies will take what they need from us, that's why we need to be mindful of what we eat...for us, not them...


----------



## wana b a mom

Well done ladyh!!! So happy for you!!!! You'll see that she's going to do great :happydance:
How's it going peace? I hope the cough passed...
Crystal, I thought PCOS has to do with insulin resistant ... I remember my Fertility doctor told me to read this book about it since she had a suspicion of me having PCOS and the book did mention this and how eating the right foods helps with the disease (PCOS is not technically a disease but you know what I mean)

This thread needs more babies ladies!!! Come on Bmom, LL, Crystal, Milty, and everyone else reading! We are cheering for you all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you <3...I'm trying!!! LOL


----------



## Bravemom

Lady h that's wonderful news ,so so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi Belem :flower:And yes we are trying ,we are trying :haha:Hiws my boys ?:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Great news Lady H:happydance: that is a fab weight! Relax and enjoy your last few weeks without worry!

DH got me some strong eucalyptus lozenges, they don't taste great but it has calmed down the cough. Today I've had lots of tightenings that aren't painful but kinda take my breath away...I'm hoping its just BHs? I'm trying not to think of weeks ahead and just focus on getting to short milestones. 

How is the BFing today Wana B? 

Sus thinking of you :hugs: hang in there, hope Lia is sleeping better.

Yes c'mon ladies we need more babies!!!


----------



## crystal443

Belem, yes your are right :thumbup: it can also affect egg quality which is how it came up for me because I don't have PCOS. Hope the boys are sleeping well for you and they are settling in well :)

Peace, yahhh another day:thumbup: I bet she makes it to 36/37 weeks :hugs::hugs:

LadyH- glad she's growing well now as the girls said she will get what she needs :thumbup:

Hi everyone :)


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Crystal

How are you? Can't wait for you to get your timeline. 

35/36 wks is what my gp said to expect. Who knows what my body is up to:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Peace: just be sure to take a 5 min break during labor and let us know what's going on!! :winkwink: JK


----------



## crystal443

Peace, I know this wait is torture :wacko: our lovely donor has her screening appointment on Wednesday and it will take 7-10 days to get the screening bloods back, she has to go to the phsycologist that week to and then up to 7 days after the bloods come back I get my treatment plan...so it could be about 3 weeks still :shrug:

Yes please take 5 minutes to update us when you go to the hospital...my DH said that will be a long night because I'll keep waking up to check BNB but he'll be wondering too asking me if there's any news yet :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Haha Milty, Crystal I'll definitely update here. I think I'll be so fed up with contractions by the time the real stuff starts that I'll just want it over with. 

Is it true that babies go quiet and aren't kicking and active when true labour starts?

Crystal 3 weeks will fly by, we'll wait with you.


----------



## LLbean

Peace you better update me...email or imessage (if you have an iPhone) or something!!!!!


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Haha Milty, Crystal I'll definitely update here. I think I'll be so fed up with contractions by the time the real stuff starts that I'll just want it over with.
> 
> Is it true that babies go quiet and aren't kicking and active when true labour starts?
> 
> Crystal 3 weeks will fly by, we'll wait with you.

Hey your nearly 33 weeks now :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

LL - i was thinking that!

Bmom - i'm counting down hours to every milestone, but still 2 days to go so fingers crossed [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

See the waiting and counting days nevers ends - counting days to ovulation, counting down the tww, blah blah it goes on & on!


----------



## crystal443

I know the waiting just never really ends does it?? You are doing so well though, hang in there it won't be much longer lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Sending lots of love hugs and hope to everyone today :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Ladies, how are you all?

Wana, how are those gorgeous boys doing?
Crystal, 3 more weeks... well it is not a long time, Hopefully they go by quick! How exciting.
Peace! I too think you will get to full term :thumbup::cloud9::winkwink: 

Bmom, LL, Milty, Jax, Lady H, and anyone I might have missed :hugs:

My mother has finally left :happydance::happydance: It was not as bad as It could have been, as I did not aknowledge her negative comments, following the advice that a wise lady of this thread gave me :winkwink: not to let her get to me! But it still was not good, she did not help at all, I was struggling to do all the housework, cooking, looking after Lia, taking my mother out... :sleep:


----------



## peacebaby

Sus glad you survived the week :hugs:

We are hanging on for dear life, she feels so low now:wacko::nope: full term would be miraculous.

Hope everyone had a restful weekend :hugs:
Please let there be good news in store for all our lovely ladies!!!


----------



## LLbean

Peace tell the princess Auntie Liz says to hang in there a little longer!


----------



## crystal443

33 WEEKS!!!!!!! She's hanging on :) Have you dilated anymore?


----------



## Sus09

33 weeks Peace!:happydance: getting very close to full term! every day is a bonus, and you are not far from 36-37 weeks :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I want to post a photo of Lia´s baptism outfit but for some reason it is not happening here on bnb, I have it on FB but I wanted Peace to see it. We are going to have some professinal photos done tomorrow as it will be the Godparents gift. Only 3 weeks now for the Baptism:happydance:

How are you all? I am enjoying being free after my parent´s visit :thumbup::haha: 

I have booked a ticket to go to Barcelona on the 2nd of July, I am hoping to stay there a month with my family and I have a specialist lined up to see Lia about her reflux. 

Has anyone heard of Jen? Has she had the baby?

sending you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies :flower:

Yes i feel a little more secure at making it to 33wks - its better than 30wks right? But i dare not get my hopes up! They say every day in utero is 2 less days in NICU.

Aunty Liz, yip i talk to her everyday and explain why she needs to stay in so will pass your message on:hugs:

Crystal, that is part of my worry, they do not want to do regular checks of the cervix! They say the risk of rupturing the membranes is too great. I can understand that and I think i'm in a better position than most ladies because the membranes seem ok at this point but omw it leaves me wondering what on earth my cervix is up to! They think the progesterone will keep the cervix stable - hopefully its doing its job. Studies have shown it helps to strengthen the cervix. The other thing has been to try to control the contractions so they don't dilate the cervix any further and the bedrest to keep pressure off the cervix. 

Sus, such exciting things to look forward to! Hope Lia is all smiles tomorrow for the photo shoot. The weather should be lovely for the Baptism. And then a month in Barcelona in the summer, i'm jealous. I bet the doctor there will have the solution the nhs has not thought about:thumbup: I'll send you my email for the pic :cloud9:

Hope everyone else is well.

Happy Monday everyone :flower:


----------



## crystal443

Sus, I saw Lia's dress on Facebook and she absolutely gorgeous!!!! She's going to look amazing for her baptism :hugs:

Peace, I thought they may have done a quick check every once in a while to see where your at...you know you think there'd be some gadget to check the cervix by now so they don't have to do the exam. It does irritate things for alot of women so with all our technology I just think they should have some way of checking the cervix and also a better way to know how far off labour is :shrug: Ok that's enough of the nerdy rant:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Peace, keep rested and keep those legs Xed! Hoping that little one manages to hang on as long as poss :hugs::hugs:

LadyH, so good to hear the weight's going on and you're both on track!

Belem!! :happydance::happydance: Congratulations you truly are a yummy mummy now :cloud9:

Me? I'm trying, trying, trying, along with Bmom, Liz, Crystal, Milty!! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Peace ...ok I'll just say it...I'm gonna be gross

I was 33 weeks when I went into labor with DS. I got the steroid shots and all the good lung building stuff. That part I think you know. 

They tried to stop my labor and I did stop dilating but DS kept dropping and everything else. They checked me that first day but like you they didn't want to do anything to help labor along. On that first day I was at 2.5ish 70% effaced and dropped to a +2. 

I could have this a bit backward but in the US they measure how far the baby drops like this +5,4,3,2,1,0, -1-2-3-4-5. With the baby crowning on the last one. 

So everyday I had to get checked and the could tell he was dropping more and more. They are not putting their hands up there. They could see with their eyes. By the time I was a -3 they could pretty confidently say that's where I was at and I was dilated to a 3 at that point. The next day they told me he had a lot of hair. It was a bit imbarresed but fascinating at the same time. They offered to get me a mirror but I said no way. I didn't want to get freaked out. 

They said when you have a slow progression that occurs over days or weeks then the sack or membranes will stretch over the baby's head and not break like most in labor. So when his head was down the sack was stretched around him if that makes sense. 

What this allowed me to do was carry him 10 more days after labor first started and get him to 34 weeks and some days. That along with the shot really helped a lot. 

So when I walked I felt like he was gonna fall out. I'm not kidding especially the last two days. Of course I did walk much but I remover being terrified he was gonna drop on the floor. 

I could tell you more gross stuff but I'll stop now ...


----------



## peacebaby

Crystal guess what? There is a fairly new gadget to monitor the cervix but it will probably take a 100yrs for the NHS to start using it! Anyway maybe I'm better off not knowing, a few midwives have told me that the cervix can close up and go back to zero dilation. So in my dream world I imagine this to be the case. 

Jax, oh dear Jax I wish I had a magical potion with which to get all our regular lovelies knocked up. I'm so angry at the injustice of it all. Your feelings are justified and valid, don't apologise for any of it. But I love about all of you is you don't have any of the bitterness that has seen some people become rather ugly. You have beautiful hearts and souls and it must surely be rewarded with babies. 

Milty, not gross at all. Thank you for telling me because I totally relate to everything you're saying! She has been so low that I've been afraid to pee, I'm convinced she'll fall out in the toilet. The pressure down there is heavy. Because she's so low my bump looks small compared to other ladies. And you're right as long as the membranes stretch out labour can be prolonged. Im convinced that this is a slow labour, i have cramps and contractions which start up, build up and slow down again
daily. You did well to keep him in for that long. When you did eventually go into labour was it fairly quick? 

So my daily routine is all about knocking out the contractions and cramps but its a small price to pay to avoid weeks or months in a NICU unit.

How is everyone doing? Thinking of you all:flower:


----------



## Milty

When they finally decided to let me go it was pretty quick. To be honest after I had received the shots and wait a certain time period they left it up to me. They told me every day he stayed was better so the longer I could tuff it out the better. 

I looked back at my stuff and it was actually only 9 days ...guess it felt like 10 :haha:

It was a Friday morning and we were ready but at first nothing happened. Which I thought was very funny. Then they broke my water which was the only bad part. DS was so low and the membranes were so stretched that they nicked his head a bit when they did it. 

He was born 2 hours later and I only had to push once.


----------



## peacebaby

2 hrs wow but poor baby getting his head nicked! I've been wondering whether it helps when they're so low in the pelvis. The way they mark positions is the same here except I think you got the + and - the other way round. My notes say she was at -2 when it all happened &#128563;&#128563;. All the punches and kicks I feel are below my belly button so I can tell she's way down already.


----------



## crystal443

Peace, ahh so there is a gadget :) if your still a -2 station at this point then you have a great chance of going for a few more weeks :thumbup: with her head being engaged its going to feel very heavy etc. Also your coming up to a "normal" time for the head to start engaging etc. I know its worrying but you are doing a fantastic job, just keep up the good work Mam:hugs::hugs:

As for being bitter :shrug: I have the best DH :) He's been the one other person that truly knows how hard we've struggled for this.


----------



## Milty

I thought I might have it backwards... :haha:

I don't want to waste my time with bitterness. I learned a long time ago my life was not going to be the way I thought. It is different but still amazing.


----------



## crystal443

Milty, I totally agree with you :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

:hi:

How are you all?

Peace, well close to 34 weeks now... :happydance: Me too I think you will make it to full term! you are doing really well, I know it is not nice to go through what you are going through but soon you will have your little bundle of joy :cloud9:

Jax, Crysta, Liz, Milty, Bmom... :dust:

I had a weird dream last night. I was in my old Catholic shcool and for some reason I went there to study my Midwife course. Well I even stayed there overnight and rented a room. Well one of the nuns was doing an ispenction in our rooms to check we did not have anything unappropriate, and they found in my cupboard a FRER with a BFP on it, and they told me off for getting pregnant while Lia was only 5 months old :rofl::rofl::rofl: what a dream!!! 

Lia had advocado mixed with formula today :sick: she seemed to love it :sick:
she had loads of it. Poor thing! 

Jax, how was your time off work?


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> Jax, oh dear Jax I wish I had a magical potion with which to get all our regular lovelies knocked up. I'm so angry at the injustice of it all. Your feelings are justified and valid, don't apologise for any of it. But I love about all of you is you don't have any of the bitterness that has seen some people become rather ugly. You have beautiful hearts and souls and it must surely be rewarded with babies.

Glop...:cry: I don't think I'm doing very well on the bitterness front though peace, and that's not towards any of you, it's all aimed at DH it wakes me up at night....:nope:


----------



## Jax41

Sus, hope you don't get a green nappy after all that Avocado! :haha::haha:

I had a lovely time away thank you, in my favourite place doing all my favourite things, by the sea blasing the cobwebs away, literally! It was good for the soul :flower:


----------



## peacebaby

Sus naughty girl with a FRER :haha: I can't stop oogling over Lia in her Baptism dress :cloud9:

Milty & Crystal i can't imagine being in your shoes....Crystal you're lucky to have such a wonderfully supportive, understanding & willing hubby - you always seem to work in a team at this ttc lark and i'm sure it has strengthened you as a couple and as a family since you're open with your DD and DS about it all. Likewise with you Milty...i'm grateful to know all of you wonderful ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty has your doctor suggested anything new for you given your experiences over the past few months?


----------



## peacebaby

Jax41 said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Jax, oh dear Jax I wish I had a magical potion with which to get all our regular lovelies knocked up. I'm so angry at the injustice of it all. Your feelings are justified and valid, don't apologise for any of it. But I love about all of you is you don't have any of the bitterness that has seen some people become rather ugly. You have beautiful hearts and souls and it must surely be rewarded with babies.
> 
> Glop...:cry: I don't think I'm doing very well on the bitterness front though peace, and that's not towards any of you, it's all aimed at DH it wakes me up at night....:nope:Click to expand...

Jax i think you deserve a gold medal. All i'll say is he is lucky that you're so much nicer than me! 

How all you ladies manage to stay graceful through such trials is remarkable.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well all my testing came out roses again of course.

However, she does have me on a plan that last 6 months and I'm in the 3rd month. It's kinda a cover all bases plan sorta. I'm on a daily baby Asprin and Progestrone during the 2 WW. She has also started me on this new drug called Pregnitude. It started for PCOS patients but in trials it's helped non PCOS patients undergoing IVF have better egg quality and helped with implantation. Oh it also helps with insulin resistance. 

So far I'm the only non PCOS person I can find on it but I'm hopeful. It is supposed to take 3 months to works so we will see. 

If nothing happens she says she has another plan but hadn't told me what yet.


----------



## peacebaby

I remember you mentioning pregnitude. Its good that you have something to work with and that she has more to offer, it sounds positive. Progesterone has been vital to me - thus far i've been on it for 25wks of the 33 as i started it just after ovulation. Fingers crossed it helps you too :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

peacebaby said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Jax, oh dear Jax I wish I had a magical potion with which to get all our regular lovelies knocked up. I'm so angry at the injustice of it all. Your feelings are justified and valid, don't apologise for any of it. But I love about all of you is you don't have any of the bitterness that has seen some people become rather ugly. You have beautiful hearts and souls and it must surely be rewarded with babies.
> 
> Glop...:cry: I don't think I'm doing very well on the bitterness front though peace, and that's not towards any of you, it's all aimed at DH it wakes me up at night....:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Jax i think you deserve a gold medal. All i'll say is he is lucky that you're so much nicer than me!
> 
> How all you ladies manage to stay graceful through such trials is remarkable.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I agree with this :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Silly question but can babies lose weight in utero say if the blood flow isn't great or something like that? I can't help but panic again.


----------



## Sus09

Peace, I don´t know, I have never heard of it, I have heard of slow growth but not weight loss. Now, this is a question I am making based on total ignorance but, if the blood flow was poor, would not the baby be in stress and then you would notice a loss of movements? 

Peace if you are worried go and get checked, let´s make use of those NHS services! As I said to you once I almost took my bed to the assessment Unit of Cardiff Hospital:haha: If you worry about something just go. I remember saying once I have a funny feeling something was wrong to them and they had me in there doing a non stress test. They probably thought I was a phycho worrier lol but I did not care! :haha:

Well Jax, I did get a green poo! well not me, Lia did :haha: Sorry TMI :blush:

Milty I am glad that you are on a 6 month plan, I so hope it works! 

Me, I am in total AGONY! :cry: Lia has cracked my nipples, she is teething on my breast, ouch! I am trying to take her off the breast and I am having serious battles with her to take the bottle, and after an hour fight every day, she takes 1/2 oz!! bah! not even a mouthful :wacko: Any advice here?


----------



## Milty

If she try's to teeth on you unlatch her. You have to do it every time. She will get pissed and scream but she will figure it out.


----------



## peacebaby

Ouch ouch Sus:nope: Milty's advice sounds like a plan. Maybe you should try what Viking did - have someone else give her the bottle because she's associating you = boobs. Once she realises the bottle is easier to chug down than the workout on the boobs she may take to it. Just a thought :shrug:

I panicked after looking at a thread of preemies - the outcomes vary so much even at 35 wks some are so tiny. I'm worried about blood flow because i'm off the aspirin and clexane now. Its hard to say what her movement patterns are - there doesn't seem to be a pattern. I hope i can pull through a few more weeks. 

Sus did you have to get loads of nursing tops? I didn't buy much maternity wear thankfully, since i'm under house arrest i'm living in comfy pj's but i wonder if i need more nursing tops.

Lady H, just looked at your ticker. Not long to go now :happydance:

Hope everyone else is good :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Peace I think the big difference in premiees at that age are the ones that are a surprise and the ones that are known.

If its a surprise there is no extra help with the shots which make a big difference. Also just the shock and fear the parents have. I believe the babies pick up on that. 

When you know you already know what to expect and you know what your going to do after they are born. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Sus09

Ah of course, I totally forgot you were on aspirin!! Sorry I am such a dope lately, lack of sleep!! Milty is right, I remember someone saying that about known and surprise preemies on one of the threads. 
About patterns, I did not have any either, and having anterior placenta I did not feel much movement at all, hence why I was at the assessment unit so often. What was the estimated weight at your last scan? Will they do another scan?

Yes the teething is driving me crazy, my left breast has cracked badly and dread feeding her from that side. I dont have anyone else to give her bottles as DH refuses ro do it and my family is abroad so I have no one to ask. I will end up with nipple shields after breastfeeding for almost 6 months. The little rascal wont use her teethers either! She must think mama's boobs are multipurpose: food, dummy, teether, pillow, cuddly toy...:-(


----------



## Sus09

Sorry forgot to mention. I did not buy any nursing top at all, I just wear some comfy blouses and tops that I can lift disscreetly to feed. And I have a shawl to cover if I am out and about. At home I just wear pj tops,


----------



## peacebaby

You're right Milty. The first night in hospital when the one of the doctors said they may not be able to stop labour if it got to that point, I was in a total state of shock and i think it would have been worse if it happened then. Now i feel less stressed and even have mental notes - like we'd need to run out and get some preemie clothes etc. So a bit more prepared if one can ever be. DH is a calm cat, I'm the opposite. 

Oh Sus sorry theres no one to help with the bottle. C'mon Lia be good to mummy! At the 32 wk scan she was just over 4lbs but the sonographer warned me not to rely on that. I've increased my protein intake though in the hope of fattening her up. Midwife is due to come by tomorrow so I'll hear what she thinks about having another scan. Good to know BFing is do-able with normal clothes, thanks Sus:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Peace I never had nursing bras or shirts lol 

Sus let her scream... She will start using the bottle. Your boob is not a chew toy!


----------



## Milty

I'm not sure how to say this right do maybe LL or someone else can help me out. 

There are two kinds of crying and screaming you baby will do. The first is there is something wrong. For example she has a dirty diaper or some other NEED. 

Then there is the screaming because your not doing what they want. Like letting them chew on your boob. Those screams need to be ignored in a big way. If you don't when they get a bit bigger they will scream NO at you...then a bit latter if you don't do what they want they will through a tantrum. You don't even want to know how they get when they are older.

Babies are learning everything and you are teaching. You doubt want to teach that if you just scream I will give it to you.


----------



## crystal443

Sus, I agree with Milty and Liz..if she's using you for a chew toy then let her cry, its hard but you need to set boundries for her. This will be the first of many :thumbup:

Peace, she's going to be just fine now :) Can't wait to see her!!


----------



## Sus09

Peace, 34 weeks!:happydance: Getting closer to full term! :hugs:

Girls you are all right, I have identified the two different cries now. When there is something wrong I pick her up straight away and when she is just fussing I let her scream. Dad is a nightmare though as he won´t let her scream at all, so when dad is home Lia is a nightmare! And Milty thaks for the warnign that the screaming can get worse! I need to stop that as I don´t like tantums! 

Anyway she TOTALLY refuses her bottle now. My health visitor said it is comment for EBF babies, however we are making progress, she is getting better and better at her sippy cup (tommee tippee soft spout one) and she now takes almost two ounces of formula at breakfast and lunch after her purees. It is very slow though, but she hardly spills any milk now and goes back for more. Hopefully she will be able to take a full feed of milk in few weeks time from her sippy cups. 

I only offer her the breast now when it is feed time. Before I let her feed on demand, now with the weaning I have strutured times to give her milk. This has reduced the biting now as when I give her the breast she feeds as she is hungre. Nightime though is a different story, she hardly sleeps, she wakes up every hour and she wants to suck, I let her scream, try to give her a paci, nothing, she wants boob :nope: she even reached out and grabbed my breast last night trying to pull it towards her :dohh: anyway, I let her scream unless it is her 2 am feed time, as honestly my nipples are so cracked I dread each feed! 

Anyway sorry for the long post, just wonder if you girls have more ideas to get her on the right track.

I posted this on another thread, but here is a photo of Lia dressed as a ladybird. We went to a kiddies party where she had to dress up like that :haha: so funny!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1818.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## peacebaby

:cloud9: Lia makes for an adorable lady bird and she seems happy being one:kiss:

LL you're right in the past none of these things were necessary now all the marketing makes you feel like you have to get everything! 

Crystal and Sus thanks again! Yes I can't believe it tomorrow will be 4 wks since the PTL threat started. Midwife says that although she thinks my cervix is slowly moving I might make it a bit further
along. Sus you're right 36 wks is considered absolutely safe as the babies lungs are matured at that stage. A lady on here gave birth at 29+3 last week and thanks to having the shots and his weight being really good her son didn't even need help breathing.I thought it was incredible. 

Crystal I'm using your wait to hear from the clinic as a mental milestone - got to hang on until Crystals news comes! So we're waiting together. 

Sus last night I looked up teething in my La Leche BFing book - it suggests immediately taking baby off when the biting starts and saying her name to signal that it is not good. Break the physical contact and then pick her up and offer to nurse again - the message here is that feeding ended because of the biting.it says if she is swallowing she won't bite so start with some hand compression so milk flows from the start and she has to swallow & can't bite. It also suggests that if she thinks she can bite a pacifier or bottle because it doesnt react then she'll think it's ok to bite all sucking sources so the book says avoid these :shrug: obviously I have no clue whether any of this will be helpful!

Lady H huge congrats on full term:happydance::happydance:

Wana B hope you & the boys are thriving!

It's getting warmer and the days are brighter, enough to make me smile. So glad to see the back of winter:thumbup: Hopefully next week I can go out for a little while and enjoy the sunshine. 

Here's to a happy week for all:flower:


----------



## Milty

Oh Sus she is a doll!!!!

Unfortunatly I think it's just going to take letting her cry. She has gotten used to your boob as comfort and she knows what she wants. As soon as she realizes your boob isn't going to be her comfort item she will begin looking for something else. I would be ready with whatever you find acceptable. This may take a few days... :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus, Lia looks so cute :cloud9: but hey aren't lil babies clever at getting what they want :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

Jax, they are very clever at getting what they want!

Well,.I bought her the Sophie the Giraffe teether and she is chewing on it so it could work as a breast substitute for chewing. For sucking she is happy sucking her comfort blanket's ear... and I moved her crib a bit further from my bed so she cannot reach out for me through the bars.... lets see if it works. I never thought babies could get so attached to the boob! Lia holds it and caresses it when feeding as if praying that it never leaves her, its so funny!!! My Health visitor told me that is the only disadvantage of breastfeeding

Peace, thanks for the information, will do that as well. That is one of the reasons why she is refusing to suck from her bottle, she bites them instead! 



Yes Peace only two more weeks to the magic 36 and from there you are full term and in safe zone! Yay! And lady H is full term! Wow! Time flies!!


----------



## Sus09

ooops double post!


----------



## LLbean

Peace...thinking of you always and I know she will behave for you

Sus stay firm and she will learn. You are doing great!


----------



## peacebaby

:hugs: LL thanks... Thinking of you too, in fact I was trying to work out where you are in your cycle:blush: sorry just can't help myself.


----------



## LLbean

AHAHAHA

Well I started AF on the 14th so you can do the math LOL


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!!! 
Just a quick hello to all! We are doing fine, very busy but fine ;) I promise I will post more when I gave a minute. 
Hugs to all!! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

So good to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Liz you should be O'ing very soon indeed :) 

WanaB- So glad your doing well, enjoy every minute :hugs:

Peace, glad your little one is still hanging on in there :thumbup:


----------



## Lady H

Still lurking and reading but being a cr4p poster. Not sleeping well and brain has turned to rice pudding! Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Lol oh Crystal, I'm not even thinking about it I swear


----------



## Jax41

Good luck Lady H, not long now :happydance::hugs:

Wana b, lovely to hear from you, have you got any pics of your gorgeous boys you can post - desperate to see them!! :happydance::hugs:

Peace, have you been out for a gentle walk yet? The sunshine looks gorgeous out there, it's going to get colder again next week :0(


----------



## peacebaby

:hi: Wana B and Lady H glad all is well. Lady H you're next :happydance:

LL..can we think about it for you? This is your cycle after all the meds :winkwink:

Jax, i'm so tempted to get out today..cabin fever is driving me :wacko: You're right I think i've earned a slow walk to the park and maybe i'll just chill on a bench for a while. Cold again next week? Urghhh.


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> :hi: Wana B and Lady H glad all is well. Lady H you're next :happydance:
> 
> LL..can we think about it for you? This is your cycle after all the meds :winkwink:
> 
> Jax, i'm so tempted to get out today..cabin fever is driving me :wacko: You're right I think i've earned a slow walk to the park and maybe i'll just chill on a bench for a while. Cold again next week? Urghhh.

Peace, sounds like a plan :thumbup: take it easy and stop for a rest in the sun it will do you and :baby: the world of good :hugs: I know just when we thought we could shed a few layers :wacko:


----------



## Milty

Thanks for the update Lady H. The end is not so comfortable I hear. 

Peace get DH to rent a convertible car and take a nice long drive in the sun.


----------



## LLbean

yes Peace, you may :winkwink:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks LL gives me something to focus on :haha: 

Milty that would be great but this is England...we'd probably get pouring rain the moment we got in the car LOL. One learns to appreciate even a few hours of sunshine here.


----------



## LLbean

That's what I'm here for :rofl:


----------



## crystal443

Peace, hope you got to sit in the sun for awhile!!


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: Crystal

Yes thanks just for a little while though,braxton hicks hitting me regularly :-s


----------



## wana b a mom

hang in there peace! just a little bit longer!


----------



## Milty

Someday I'm going to make it your way Peace. I would hate the rain and cold but I would live the trees and gardens.


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Wana B, I thought i was going in last night. The BHs progressed to painful contractions that kept me up all night but seems calmer this morning. Literally hanging on a tightrope now. Walking definitely sets things off so I'm staying put. Don't want things happening on a London sidewalk:shy:

Milty the gardens are very charming, you would love it and even the rain is so much a part of it all that tourists don't seem to mind. 

I feel like watching a good rom-com, any recommends?


----------



## Lady H

Ooooh Peace, stay put! Rom coms there are so many. I do love what Women want that makes me smile. Not watched Bridget Jones for a long while, you got me thinking about digging some out now. I was going to start my Sex in the City box set out, I've got the lot and both movies.


----------



## LLbean

Oh Peace, NO WALKING!!!! Keep me posted please. Stay in there little one!


----------



## peacebaby

Will do LL...if you get a message with a string of nonsense thats me in pain:haha:but who knows, so many ladies say they've had weeks of contractions like this and go overdue. The contractions are not fun, I'm panicking about the actual labour ones now&#128563;

Lady H thanks I havent seen 'what women want' so I'll give that a go. Bridget is my all time fav and the STC set I could watch over & over, perfect to keep you smiling @ 38 wks :happydance::happydance:and feeling a tad uncomfy. So exciting, you'd better go before me :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Oh ladies, I'm so happy for you both... soon you will have a little princess in your arms!!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning ladies :)

Peace glad to see your hanging on!!! Not much longer now:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lady H

I'm working on it Peace! Xxxx


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

LL call me a dreamer but i still think you'll get a little surprise prince/princess too, praying for that:winkwink:

Crystal, omw i am so excited for you even more so because you're going to SA! Have they sent you the schedule yet? When do you set off and is it direct to CPT or via JHB. 

Lady H i've told our girl she has to stay in until yours has arrived...thats the order of things :winkwink:

Sus, hope Lia liked the Church Service and is getting ready for her big day.:cloud9:

So 35wks and i'm still pregnant:happydance: I feel like we're heading into safety now but i hope the rest goes smoothly. If i dont take my supplements and do epsom salts footbaths the contractions are totally wild and frequent to the point that i can't speak & feel breathless through them. I'm still unnerved not knowing what the cause of this is, i just hope its not some infection of sorts that they haven't picked up and maybe its just "irritable uterus" :shrug: DH has sprung into action getting the house ready.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Peace, my friend who went thought the same as you, was told by doctors that somethimes these things happen and they don´t know why. Ha! what a thing to say... but with you I know 3 people who have gone through this now, so It might happen more often that what we think:shrug:

Lia is sleeping :happydance: I don`t know why she would not have her naps in the weekend, but now she is resting. It is all sorted for her baptism now :happydance: 

Wow, we are going to have two new girlies on this thread soon :happydance: cannot wait to see them Lady H and Peace! have you thought of names? 

Jax, Milty, Crystal, LL, Bmom, Wana, and ereryone else, how are you all?


----------



## LLbean

thanks Peace, I hope I do. Glad you are hanging in there! Epsom salt has magnesium and I am sure that is what is causing all of it

Hi Sus!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Sus i've also found so many ladies online with the same thing. Some of them have it with every pregnancy:wacko: Glad you're sorted for the Baptism, now you can relax and enjoy it all:cloud9: DH has a name in mind but I want us to wait until we meet her to see if it fits. 

LL yes, the magnesium relaxes the uterus in fact they used to give it in IV form at hospitals but the side effects are that you feel sick, it causes nausea and the dreaded runs. The epsom salts are gentler and i'm careful not to use too much, its been a lifesaver and it makes my skin soft so a bonus there. Legs up the wall also helps so i do that daily too. 

I dont mind any of it except that the progesterone has turned me into a pumpkin patch fatty :nope: I will have to try my best to get into a exercise regime when all is said & done. I don't feel like myself at all being so overweight & not able to exercise.


----------



## Lady H

Hi all, hope you are all well?

Keep going Peace, you are doing a great job xx

Susan great news Baptism is sorted.

I had a stretch and sweep today and then booked in for induction on my due date of 9th May if it doesn't happen naturally. So Peace your baby needs to hang on a few more weeks!


----------



## crystal443

LadyH, the stretch and sweep might get things going for you :) Hopefully you don't need the induction

Peace, she's hanging on like a little trooper :) I seriously think you're going to get pretty close to term :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

OMG, peace, LadyH, don't know about the babies I'm having a trouble containing my excitement here!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lady H

Lost a little bit of plug today I think, otherwise nothing happening! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## wana b a mom

OMG lady H!!! your baby is coming soon!!!!!!! less than a week now!!! can't wait!

Peace, how are you doing? hang in there hun!!!!

Sus, big day for Lia is coming soon! God bless her! how is she doing? has she stopped teething?

Crystal, LL, Brave, Milty, everyone else, how are you?

We've been busy here as you can imagine. I never get to turn my laptop on so that's why I am such a stranger lately. I don't even remember if I posted pictures of the babies... crazy. Anyway, we are doing fine, I breast fed for 2 weeks and gave up because it was too painful. I was dreading feeding time and I was not enjoying my time with the babies :( now I am a pumping machine hahaha lol it takes more time but I get to empty my breasts fully (I was having a lot of milk also) so I feed the boys plus I get to store some milk. Hopefully I am building a nice supply for a couple of weeks after I stop pumping ( I am not about to give up just yet), It is easier because my mom is here helping us and she is such a wonderful mom... she takes care of both babies at night, through the day when I am pumping, plus she takes care of me and DH (cooks wonderful dishes and spoils us all). She's just amazing and I am so lucky to have her <3 thank God she's staying until the end of the month so we still have a few weeks of mom's help. I have to get a good plan for when she leaves.... 
Time flies ladies! tomorrow is already 1 month since the babies were born! crazy!!!


----------



## Rashaa

Wana b a mom, you are doing amazing! I know having our mom ipthereis a blessing! I will miss my mom not being here this time :(. (She passed away 4 years ago.) DH's mom may come to us in California, but I think we will be ok. God willing. Enoy the help while you can! 

Lady H congrats!!!!!

Peace by, so happy you made it to this point!!

Hope everyone else is good!! Belly's getting bigger. And I got a small head cold. Using the netipot saline rinse, lots of water and sleep and took a few days off. Stop hiding those bfp"s ladies!! Get a move on!


----------



## LLbean

Rasha I'd gladly show my BFP if I got one lol. Hey at least the weight seems to be dropping


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> Rasha I'd gladly show my BFP if I got one lol. Hey at least the weight seems to be dropping

That's awesome news LL !! How are you feeling? Congrats on the 5K walk/run! So proud of you!!


----------



## LLbean

I'm fine, spotting on and off...technically AF shoul not show her face for a week so lets see


----------



## peacebaby

I lost my post last night:nope:

LadyH sounds like things are kicking off nicely:happydance: It won't be long now. Exciting stuff! 

Wana B oh what a wonderful mom and lucky you that she is with you. You're doing great, everyone says how time consuming pumping is and you're doing it for two:thumbup: I'm dying to see the boys pls post a pic when you can. Wow one month already!

Rashaa sorry about the head sounds like you're doing the right thing though. Would you recommend the netipot? DH struggles at this time of year because of the high pollen count, I might get one of those for him. Good to hear baby is growing nicely:happydance:

Sus big hugs and happy thoughts for you and Lia:hugs: I can't wait to hear how she does with festivities! 

LL that sounds promising. Positive thoughts your way.

Crystal do you have your schedule yet?:happydance::happydance: 

Still here, i'm beyond amazed but the worry never stops. I took a door-to-door cab to a breastfeeding talk yesterday, it was lovely to get out. The other 2 ladies there are due literally 1 day either side of my EDD and I couldn't believe how much faster they could walk! 

I'm watching the Foodnetwork and salivating at all the yum foodtrucks you have in the US, reminds me of some SA type delights.:munch::munch: 


Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning all

Wanna sounds like your doing great! It's nice she can stay while you recover and all.

Lady H keep watching for the rest of the plug ...your getting close

Peace: it's official you have passed me!!

I use a netipot too and I think they work better than any meds


----------



## Jax41

Wana b, lovely to hear your news! :flower:

Lady H, going to be thinking about you tonnes over the weekend :hugs:

Peace, can't believe you're both still hanging in there, great news! :thumbup:

Sus, is the christening this weekend? Hope it goes well :flower:

Rashaa, :happydance: for your growing baby bump!


----------



## Milty

I think we need bump pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## crystal443

I agree, bump pics would be nice :)


----------



## Rashaa

Not doing bump pics sorry too fat, too shy and it's just not me. I decided long ago I wouldn't ...just can't do it.


----------



## LLbean

:( we won't judge


----------



## Rashaa

I love you guts really, but I am such a wuss. Let me work on it k? But I will post on our private lust if I do, not here.


----------



## vermeil

hello!! Hope you ladies don`t mind my peeking in here. I guess after 18 months I'm a ltttc graduate. It took a lot of effort, IVF and a FET to get here. I'm six weeks along, have the dreaded viability scan on Monday. I'm sooooo scared. I got to this point after the IVF in december, but there was no heartbeat. I really hope there is one this time. Driving myself absolutely :wacko: with worry. Oh I'm 41.

Glad to meet you all! Now to catch up on err 70 pages of posts :haha:


----------



## Lady H

Peace 36 weeks is great, your doing a great job of hanging on.

Vermeil, welcome, I hope everything goes great at your scan Monday.

Rashaa all pregnant ladies are beautiful, regardless of size xx

Crystal, Susan, LL, Milty, Jax, wanaB hope you are all well? Xxx

Nothing happening here, creeping towards that induction on Thursday.


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm fine...

I just keep thing every time I come in here I'm going to learn that you or Peace is in labor!


----------



## crystal443

LadyH, I really hope you go naturally before Thursday :thumbup:

Vermiel, welcome :hugs:

Peace, Hope your hanging in there:)

Rashaa, I'm sure your gorgeous!!! 

Hi everyone else, hope your all well :)


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Sus congrats to Lia on her special day :cloud9: Can't wait to see her gorgeous pics

Lady H i hope she surprises you before Thursday..but either way she's going to be in your arms soon!

Vermeil, welcome:flower: Praying for a good scan today! It is nervewrecking but try to see this time as different. Let us know how it goes.

Milty and Crystal...its surreal to think that at this point your babies were out already. It must have been a lot to take in at the time and look them now:)

Crystal just a few more weeks to go now :happydance: My dad says the weather is still fairly good during the day so hopefully you'll get sunny winter days in gorgeous Cape Town.

Rashaa, i'm like you. Feeling very conscious of all the weight gain but i'm sure that you're blooming gorgeously :winkwink:

Wana B, LL, Jax, Bmom and everyone else hope you've all had a lovely weekend

Here we are 36wks, can't believe it! Other than the normal discomforts at this stage all is good. Its weird the way my body has just been on its own rollercoaster ride..lets see what happens next! On sidenote, i have no sign that the boobs are in milk production, no leakages nothing, should I be worried? I think it may be due to the progesterone i'm on. 

It's a Bank holiday long weekend here and a lovely day for pistachio gelato:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Peace, no need to worry. Mine never showed any sign of leaking or anything either. You are fine

OK I wanted to share this here as well...HUGS posted it on FB and wanted to share

A Pregnancy Blessing

Can you hear me, Little One,
Our life journeys just begun.

Father Sun and Mother Moon,
will come to greet our baby soon.

I ask the Goddess, keep us strong,
a few more months, it won't be long.

I feel you kick, I hear your heart,
We've loved you from the very start.

The Sky above and Earth below,
my body changing, as you grow.

With tiny hands and tiny feet,
I can't wait til the day we meet.

Now safely in my womb you rest,
Our home no longer an empty nest.

You are a gift of pure perfection,
engulfed in love and blessed protection.

Until then, my little dear,
Sleep, be well and do not fear.

For the Goddess protects you now,
Until I hold you, this I vow.


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks LL. I thought everyone leaks in the last weeks. How are you?

Thats so beautiful i was just taking it in a second time round :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I am fine, still here ;-) thinking of you ladies!


----------



## crystal443

I definately didn't leak until after I had mine :thumbup: 36 weeks!! :hugs::hugs: You can relax your last few weeks and just enjoy being pregnant. 

Sus, Lia looked amazing in her dress and that cake was lovely :hugs::hugs: so so cute !!


----------



## peacebaby

Thinking of you too LL:hugs:

Crystal yes finally I can enjoy it, now I feel like I don't want it to end just yet! 
3wks until you start your cycle:happydance: So what's the first step? I watched a travel documentary with a guy who went up & down the coastal parts of SA..the Cape Town bits made me think of you. Capetonians are known for being super friendly and laid back, you're going to love it!! No negative or nervous thoughts allowed:winkwink:


----------



## crystal443

Peace I start with Leuprolide acetate depot injection on the first day of my AF and then I start Progynova on June 15th :thumbup: my cycle in cape town starts July 1st, the email I recieved from my doctor said egg retrieval is going to be July 3rd if all goes smoothly with the donor stimming, and then it will be a 3 day or 5 day transfer depending on numbers etc.

Mark and JD were looking at things to do while we're there and we were actually looking at the coastline at Hout Bay etc. It looks lovely :) I think Cape Town temps are similar to here in the winter, Melbourne might be a bit warmer but it wouldn't be much so that will be fine :thumbup: It looks really lovely!!

I still think you're going to go to 38 weeks, but I agree enjoy it its the last few weeks you'll get her all to yourself :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

I'm trying to decide when would be a good time to start clexane and prednisolone next cycle...any ideas?


----------



## Milty

Crystal I think I would take into consideration how long you will be on it when pg ...

Peace: not only did I not leak but my milk did not come in for almost 2 weeks! Then I had to take Fenugreek to get my production up. I can honestly say I never leaked.


----------



## peacebaby

Milty thanks for sharing that at least i wont freak out if that happens to me...i actually remembered you mentioning fenugreek to someone else over a a yr ago and i made a mental note so I got some. Will be thinking of you when i pop the pills:haha:

Crystal Hout Bay is fabulous. When i lived there i would drive out to Hout Bay every Sat. Dont hold me to this but i think you might well be in season to watch the Cape fur seals gather in Hout Bay. The seafood restaurants along the beach offer the best of the best :cloud9:

About clexane and prednisolone let me check for you what DE ivf ladies follow at Zita West. As far as i know pred can be started before transfer but clexane shortly after. I'll let you know.


----------



## peacebaby

Lady H i dreamt that you had your baby! You were updating here throughout your labour saying how easy and quick its all going. It was like we were there! At the end you said you told the doctor you'll walk home :rofl: At the same time another lady i know here who already had her baby irl had him again!


----------



## Lady H

Wow Peace, I hope it's a premonition. She's still residing in the womb right now with no signs of moving. It's looking increasingly like she needs to be evicted on Thursday! Not sure I will walk home though, it's 25 mins in the car!


----------



## peacebaby

Bounce on the birth ball and walk loads, she'll get the message that mommy wants to hold her :kiss:


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Peace :)


----------



## Sus09

Wow Lady H your due date has arrived:happydance:

Hello ladies! I have not been here for few day. It has been a bit crazy here.

Last Sunday we finally baptised Lia. I almost cancelled the day as my in laws, after not showing any iterest on the event, decided to cause trouble and upset 5 days before the baptism. Basically as it was not done as my BIL wanted he came to the house imposing his ways, threatening and insulting me. This caused so much upset that I almost split with my DH.

Anyway I managed to let go and enjoy my daughter´s day :thumbup:
However I have been feeling really down and stress with that has been going on. And I did not invite my parents so that this troupble did not happen ha! what an Irony...

Anyway, how are you all? 
Peace, almost 37 weeks, yay for full term! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Will post after she arrives, hugs to you all xx


----------



## crystal443

GOOD LUCK Lady H :hugs::hugs: I hope everything goes smoothly for you :)


Sus, I read on Facebook what happened :nope: very sad it had to be about the adults when the day was for Lia. I understand why you were so upset, I would have been as well:) Good for you though, you picked yourself up and enjoyed the day so Lia could see her Mama was happy for her :thumbup:

I have no advice to give you except follow your gut and follow your heart, you're the only one that can make any decisions because your the only one that lives your life. Your a fantastic mum and Lia is going to be a very caring, kind little girl just like you :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:coffee:


----------



## LLbean

OMG Lady H...FXd for you!!!! so exciting!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Thinking of you Lady H...may it all go smoothly :hugs::hugs::hugs:
She's going to be in your arms soon :cloud9:


----------



## peacebaby

crystal443 said:


> Sus, I read on Facebook what happened :nope: very sad it had to be about the adults when the day was for Lia. I understand why you were so upset, I would have been as well:) Good for you though, you picked yourself up and enjoyed the day so Lia could see her Mama was happy for her :thumbup:
> 
> I have no advice to give you except follow your gut and follow your heart, you're the only one that can make any decisions because your the only one that lives your life. Your a fantastic mum and Lia is going to be a very caring, kind little girl just like you :hugs:

Couldn't have said it better :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

ladyh, prayers and hugs your way!!!! all the best. DO let us know when you can. :hugs:

Rasha, I have to admit I didn't want to have pictures taken of my belly before I got pregnant as I thought I would look fat too... Just do what makes you feel comfortable but remember this is the baby that you wanted so much for so long. Try to embrace it and enjoy this moment. I am sure you look beautiful anyway ;)

hello to everybody else!

boys are fine, growing like crazy. We had our month check up this week (technically it was meant to be last week) Michael weighed 9 lb 4 oz and Matias 9 lb and 10 oz. They are doing well. Matias still has some mild inflammation in his kidneys so we have to follow up with a Urologist but the doctor thinks it should clear up soon. I hope so! Other than that, boys are good, sleeping, eating, playing, smiling, crying as we would expect. They were both able to lift up their heads and hold themselves up last week. Doctor was impressed at how strong they are. I am a proud mom <3 <3


----------



## wana b a mom

here you go! <3


----------



## peacebaby

Wana B they are simply beautiful:cloud9::cloud9: and lifting their heads already wow! I hope Matias inflammation clears up soon. So good to hear that all is going well.


----------



## crystal443

awww that photo is amazing :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Beautiful pics of your boys! Amazing!


----------



## LLbean

Hockey can't wait to know what you have in there! Gender I mean :)


----------



## roxane1986

Awww they are soooo cute wana!!!! Love the picture!


----------



## Bravemom

Love your boys Belem ,well done lady h :happydance::happydance:,peace you will be next :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:happydance: :cloud9: Lady H:hugs:

Oh gosh Bmom that is a scary thought :wacko:
:hugs:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Milty

So cute !!!

And they are such a good size! Good job mom


----------



## crystal443

Happy mothers day ladies!!!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

&#55357;&#56464;&#55357;&#56469;&#55356;&#57143;&#55356;&#57145;
Happy mothers to all those celebrating!!

Hope you're doing something nice Crystal. I will call my mom in SA but it feels weird because its not Mother's Day here!


----------



## Barbi

Hello ladies,

I have been reading this link for quite some time and have read almost all the posts so far, but thought I'd skip ahead and post something of my own.

I am new to this thread, although I have posted on this forum before.

I am 37, expecting my first baby girl, have never been pregnant before and the first trimester was extremely scary for me not knowing what to expect. I am considered to be a high risk, first because of my age, then tests coming back a likely chance (1 in 26) of carrying a baby with Down Syndrome. That risk was increased with an echo focus in her heart found at what was meant to be my 19 week ultrasound scan, but then found out that my dates of gestation were out by about a week and so I will be going for another ultrasound scan to reassess the risks in two weeks on the 22nd. I will also be having more scans (every four weeks) to monitor growth as my Papp A tested low at 12 weeks gestation. I am now 21 weeks and two days and in the past week and a half I have felt her kick a lot, although it cannot yet be felt on the outside.

My partner and I have decided not to do any invasive tests (amnio or cvs) as we will be keeping her no matter what.

I am so excited to be a mummy, but have my good days and bad days.

Wishing everyone a happy mothers day/happy mothers to be day. :cloud9:


----------



## Barbi

Dear ladies,

Can anyone help me with getting a ticker going on my posts? I don't have the slightest clue how to do it, but I really want one. Can anyone help?


----------



## LLbean

Go to ticker factory and create one then add the code to your signature....a tally there are many ticker sites to choose from. Do a google search :)


----------



## crystal443

Peace, yeah its always weird with the different holidays and dates isn't it? Its weird with opposite seasons as well, I always feel like I'm opposite to everyone :thumbup: DO you find the seasons in England to feel odd because you had opposite seasons in SA? 

Barbi, congrats on your pregnancy :hugs::hugs: I hope all is well with your little girl, you'll get lots of support from these lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Congrats to you both Hockey and Barbi 

Barbi the 1st tri is always so stressful but try to stay positive. The risk factors can sometimes be so arbitrary. Have you heard of the Harmoni test, it's a non invasive blood test for 3 trisomies and said to be 99% accurate. With low PAPP, I believe Lady H was told the same and her little girl is perfect! Stay hopeful and strong!

Crystal, yes it's all tipsy turvy for me- the seasons, the academic year and the main holidays are all different. So it's all happening for you:happydance: I'm going to be obsessed with following your progress in SA:haha: and you know I'll probably be awake in the wee hours then so will stalk for updates.

Afm, we made it:happydance: Thank you all for your support, couldn't have done it without you :hugs::hugs::hugs:
So amazed I'm half expecting something else to come up now, crazy but that's me a total worrier! Feel so relieved that I can be more mobile now. The past week I had no contractions, body seems to frozen again. I stopped progesterone last night. Most ladies seem to go about a week after stopping! Feeling exhausted and my iron levels have come back low so that adds to the tiredness. The midwife said she will check baby's presentation and possibly cervix next week! Oh and I suddenly have lots of heartburn - lets see if baby has head full of hair as the old wives tail goes:winkwink:

How is everyone else?

Bigs :hugs: everyone!


----------



## Bravemom

Hi barbi ,congrats :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Peace you made it ,you bloody well made it :haha::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## peacebaby

Haha yeah can't believe it.... Thank you for all comforting and encouraging words:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peacebaby said:


> Haha yeah can't believe it.... Thank you for all comforting and encouraging words:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Always here for you Hun ,:kiss:


----------



## crystal443

WOO HOO, you did it Peace!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Barbi

peacebaby said:


> Congrats to you both Hockey and Barbi
> 
> Barbi the 1st tri is always so stressful but try to stay positive. The risk factors can sometimes be so arbitrary. Have you heard of the Harmoni test, it's a non invasive blood test for 3 trisomies and said to be 99% accurate. With low PAPP, I believe Lady H was told the same and her little girl is perfect! Stay hopeful and strong!
> 
> Hi Peace,
> 
> Quick question, I see everyone is congratulating you on something, I am not sure what yet, haven't read back far enough, but are you now due to have the baby or have you had the baby already? Either way, congratulations from me too.
> 
> Regarding the Harmony test, yes I have heard of it, I don't know if it is available in Australia, I'm sure other ladies who are from Aus could answer that for me, but so far my hospital has not offered that test. I think that might be because they prefer to do the amnio or cvs and I am not interested in doing either of those. I also cannot afford to do any other tests that may cost me money as I am not working currently and my partner and I are living on one wage, a source of great deal of stress for me. I also do not really want to find out for sure, my gut feeling tells me she is fine and even if she turns out to have DS, we are going to keep her regardless, so there is no need for me to find out.
> 
> I am having a morph scan on the 22nd of this month. I have already had one of those scans done on 15 April last, which turned out to be a week too early in terms of gestation. The scan revealed an echo focus in her heart, which is normal if you are not at high risk, but because I am at high risk for abnormalities means it is considered to be a soft marker for DS again. We are therefore going to have four to six weekly scans and the first one will be done next Wednesday 22 May. These scans will also monitor her growth as well.


----------



## crystal443

Barbi, the Harmony test is available in oz, Monash offers it in Melbourne not sure where you are in Australia. The cost is $850.00 and there is no medicare rebate available for the test. :thumbup:


----------



## Barbi

crystal443 said:


> Barbi, the Harmony test is available in oz, Monash offers it in Melbourne not sure where you are in Australia. The cost is $850.00 and there is no medicare rebate available for the test. :thumbup:

Wow, $850.00 is a lot, although I have heard of it being closer to $1000. I don't think it would be worth doing the test for me if I wasn't going to terminate the pregnancy in any event. My man and I will keep her regardless if we found out she had DS for sure. I'm in Adelaide Crystal, not sure where you are based right now, have seen from some of the posts that you are in Capetown? Or are you in Melbourne still? Not sure, blame it on baby brains. Lol, talk about baby brains, last week I was playing poker out one night, had not played for a long time, one of my hands was a 9 and 7 of clubs, the board came out with 9, K, 7; of course I thought I had two pair and took it all the way to the end, then discovered I had 9 and 6 in my hand, one pair only. Everyone at the table said it happens to the best of us, I just said I have a good reason why, I'm growing a mini me inside of me, so blame it on baby brains.


----------



## Milty

Congrats Peace....now you can go for a long walk!


----------



## crystal443

Barbi, if the results don't make any difference to you then there's no need spending money on the test especially without even a medicare rebate :thumbup: I live in Melbourne but we're headed to Cape Town the end of June for a DE cycle :thumbup:

Hopefully you weren't playing poker with money:haha::haha: You have a very good reason to have played that hand :)

Milty, hope you had a lovely Mother's Day!!!


----------



## Barbi

crystal443 said:


> Barbi, if the results don't make any difference to you then there's no need spending money on the test especially without even a medicare rebate :thumbup: I live in Melbourne but we're headed to Cape Town the end of June for a DE cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully you weren't playing poker with money:haha::haha: You have a very good reason to have played that hand :)
> 
> Milty, hope you had a lovely Mother's Day!!!

Thanks Crystal :flower:, good luck with DE cycle. Poker was at the local community club and doesn't involve money. You cannot play with real money anywhere except for the casinos in Australia, so lucky it wasn't at the cass.


----------



## LLbean

Peace the princess listened to her aunties and stayed put until she was better "cooked" ;) now she can come right? Yey!


----------



## Barbi

LLbean said:


> Go to ticker factory and create one then add the code to your signature....a tally there are many ticker sites to choose from. Do a google search :)

Thanks LL for your direction on how to do this. Just testing to see if what I have done has worked.


----------



## Barbi

Well it doesn't look like I have done the right thing, I copied the codes into my signature, saved and I assumed it would just insert it, but guess not. Will look into it further.


----------



## Barbi

Lets try this again.


----------



## crystal443

Barbi, your tickers are working :thumbup:


----------



## Barbi

crystal443 said:


> Barbi, your tickers are working :thumbup:

Yay, I was hoping it would. Just one thing, my ticker says I am 22 weeks 1 day, when I am actually 21 weeks and three days according to my calculations and the amount of days remaining on the tickers says 130 days, which in fact makes it correct to my calculations being 21 weeks and 3 days, not 22+1. Anyway, I am sure that I am just being pedantic with this as I always am. I'm studying at uni and have an 3500 assignment due by next Monday and of course that means I am stressing about getting the work done, which usually means that I focus on everything else other than the task ahead with my studies. I do this every time and when I get the work done I say to myself why I couldn't do it sooner. I just never do. :dohh:

On the pregnancy side, does anyone have serious cravings for particular foods or drinks? Mine right now seems to be :coffee: I cannot get enough of the stuff, of course I do try and go with decaf, but as my partner points out, there is more caffeine in coke, which I also cannot stay away from. Oh well, I'm sure things will be ok if I do eat as healthy as I can.


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies!:hugs:

I cannot believe I have not been here for over a week:nope::wacko: time flies!

I am busy trying to sleep train Lia and get her to be interested in food. My child is a poor sleeper and a poor eater! hard work. I get serious screaming every night as Lia is in her big cot and I totally shattered :sleep: I hope it gets better. I have been doing it for 3 days and so far no improvement. They say it can take a couple of weeks to see some results. :shrug:

Other than that, yay, more ladies on this thread :happydance: 

Peace, I am so happy you are now full term, now we are just waiting for your little one to arrive :coffee:

Milty, Ll, Bmom, Jax, Wana, Crystal, and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you are all doing great.


----------



## crystal443

Peace, how are you feeling? Any signs she's coming anytime soon?


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies

LL yip she listened to her aunties :hugs::thumbup:

Barbi, in 2nd tri i craved Coke too. I tried to balance it out with lots of water and fruit & veg. Your tickers look lovely!

Sus, love the new avatar..she looks so grown up already :cloud9:

Crystal, who knows what my body is up to. I've had lots of BHs today and was speaking to a La Leche league leader who is a mom of 5 including twins, she said some BHs are like the real thing for lots of women. The midwives said i could go out for walks now but after 7+wks of mostly lying down i am hopelessly unfit! She did add 'stay close to home'.

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Barbi

peacebaby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> LL yip she listened to her aunties :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> Barbi, in 2nd tri i craved Coke too. I tried to balance it out with lots of water and fruit & veg. Your tickers look lovely!
> 
> Sus, love the new avatar..she looks so grown up already :cloud9:
> 
> Crystal, who knows what my body is up to. I've had lots of BHs today and was speaking to a La Leche league leader who is a mom of 5 including twins, she said some BHs are like the real thing for lots of women. The midwives said i could go out for walks now but after 7+wks of mostly lying down i am hopelessly unfit! She did add 'stay close to home'.
> 
> :hugs: everyone!

Hi Peace

She won't be long now, I can feel it, despite never having given birth before, how far overdue are you now? Or is it only just due? Not sure. In any event, she'll be with you soon. Lots of luck :thumbup:.

On the cravings, I try to balance it out with lots of good food, especially fruit and veg, and try and drink my quota of water for the day.

Yesterday was a hard day for me, I was facing bankruptcy because my bank was being extremely difficult over a personal loan and visa card. I finally had the saving grace (Anglicare) give me a hand and I'll be seeing a financial counselor with my partner next Friday to sort things out.

I haven't worked for four weeks now and it has been eating at me for all that time. Yesterday's Australian Budget came out and gave me the biggest fright when they said the Baby bonus is being scrapped. I just thought that's my luck, I could have tried to have a baby so many years ago before now and now that I am pregnant the bonus is scrapped. My mum rang this morning all enthusiastic saying that only applies to people who get pregnant after 1 July 2013, but cos I'm already preggas I will still get the bonus. Guess I am lucky. On the work front I am going to work for one day as reception relief on Friday and couple of hours handover on Thursday. It's better than nothing I guess, could be better though.

I am looking forward to my scan this time next week, hope all is ok with her. My last scan was done too early and I am hoping that the results will be better this time.

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## Lady H

Barbi said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been reading this link for quite some time and have read almost all the posts so far, but thought I'd skip ahead and post something of my own.
> 
> I am new to this thread, although I have posted on this forum before.
> 
> I am 37, expecting my first baby girl, have never been pregnant before and the first trimester was extremely scary for me not knowing what to expect. I am considered to be a high risk, first because of my age, then tests coming back a likely chance (1 in 26) of carrying a baby with Down Syndrome. That risk was increased with an echo focus in her heart found at what was meant to be my 19 week ultrasound scan, but then found out that my dates of gestation were out by about a week and so I will be going for another ultrasound scan to reassess the risks in two weeks on the 22nd. I will also be having more scans (every four weeks) to monitor growth as my Papp A tested low at 12 weeks gestation. I am now 21 weeks and two days and in the past week and a half I have felt her kick a lot, although it cannot yet be felt on the outside.
> 
> My partner and I have decided not to do any invasive tests (amnio or cvs) as we will be keeping her no matter what.
> 
> I am so excited to be a mummy, but have my good days and bad days.
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy mothers day/happy mothers to be day. :cloud9:

Hi I also had low PAPP A and lots of extra growth scans. I also had an amnio which came back clear. Madam arrived 9th May a perfect 6lb 12.5 oz. I hope everything works out just fine for you :hugs:

Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:

Thought I'd share a pic if you don't mind...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Barbi

Lady H said:


> Barbi said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have been reading this link for quite some time and have read almost all the posts so far, but thought I'd skip ahead and post something of my own.
> 
> I am new to this thread, although I have posted on this forum before.
> 
> I am 37, expecting my first baby girl, have never been pregnant before and the first trimester was extremely scary for me not knowing what to expect. I am considered to be a high risk, first because of my age, then tests coming back a likely chance (1 in 26) of carrying a baby with Down Syndrome. That risk was increased with an echo focus in her heart found at what was meant to be my 19 week ultrasound scan, but then found out that my dates of gestation were out by about a week and so I will be going for another ultrasound scan to reassess the risks in two weeks on the 22nd. I will also be having more scans (every four weeks) to monitor growth as my Papp A tested low at 12 weeks gestation. I am now 21 weeks and two days and in the past week and a half I have felt her kick a lot, although it cannot yet be felt on the outside.
> 
> My partner and I have decided not to do any invasive tests (amnio or cvs) as we will be keeping her no matter what.
> 
> I am so excited to be a mummy, but have my good days and bad days.
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy mothers day/happy mothers to be day. :cloud9:
> 
> Hi I also had low PAPP A and lots of extra growth scans. I also had an amnio which came back clear. Madam arrived 9th May a perfect 6lb 12.5 oz. I hope everything works out just fine for you :hugs:
> 
> Hope you are all well :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thought I'd share a pic if you don't mind...Click to expand...

Oh my god, Lady H, you have done it, she is perfect. Congratulations and many happy moments with your little girl. What did you name her?

Thank you for your kind words and support. I have a few more issues with this pregnancy than just the low PAPP A, but I am almost certain (gut feeling) that my little one will be fine. I am having an ultrasound scan next Wednesday to monitor growth and various other things. Looking forward to seeing her on the screen again. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Aww Lady H she is a darling:cloud9::kiss:

You did so well! Hope your recovery is speedy and you're enjoying all the cuddles:hugs:


----------



## Mandy013

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this site and was wondering if I could please join this thread? I'm 38 and am currently 4 weeks pregnant.

We've been TTC since February 2009 and have had several failed cycles of IVF/ICSI with immunes. We stopped TTC in September last year and decided to just get on with our lives until we met a lovely lady who offered to be a surrogate for us. Just as I was getting ready to start the cycle to produce the embryos for the surrogacy, I found out I was pregnant naturally. I'm still in shock and getting used to it and thought it would be nice to interact with other people who are in a similar situation to me.

Anyway, I hope it's ok to join in?


----------



## Mandy013

4 weeks should read '14 weeks' but I'm not sure how to edit a post yet. :-D


----------



## peacebaby

Welcome and congratulations Mandy!! 

What an amazing story! Wishing you a happy healthy 9 more months. Looking forward to sharing the journey with you. 

Ladies hope everyone else is ok! 

Looks like my girl is still very comfy in there no sign of anything yet except for some spotting but that's been on/off for weeks now. I hope I don't end up being induced that would be strange after all the preventative measures.

Happy weekend everyone:hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

So I should say a happy healthy 7 more months:thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

Lady h she is totally adorable :cloud9:well done my lovely . Miracles really do happen :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Happy almost 38 weeks peace :thumbup:that would teach you if she was late :haha:but I don't think she will be :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Hi Mandy and welcome . Such fab news on your pregnancy . Well done and you have been very lucky to find this thread . The women in here are amazing Hun and the support is wonderful . Congrats again :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Lady H she is adorable!

Mandy welcome and CONGRATS!

Peace OMG she is being a good princess and coming on time ;-)


----------



## Mandy013

Thank you so much for the welcome!

I feel it is time to move on from my old home on Fertility Friends as I'm just getting far too depressed by everyone's stories. I've had a hell of a time getting to this point too but I just want to move past the pain and the hurt and enjoy the present and the future.

I really look forward to getting to know all you lovely ladies. :)


----------



## Milty

Mandy :hi:

Peace: what can I say look whos still pg!:haha:

Lady H: precious :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

LadyH, she is beautiful :hugs::hugs:

Peace, Oh my almost 38 weeks:happydance::happydance: who'd have though after all the trouble you'd still be going strong. Well done you:hugs::hugs:

Mandy, welcome!!! you've found a great thread to call home:hugs: I agree its time for you to look forward and enjoy your pregnancy :)

Hi Milty, LL, Bmom and everyone else:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Lady H, she is perfet and beautiful!!! So happy for you :) :)


----------



## Rashaa

Hey Ladies,

Been wicked busy and crazy at work. I have hired on my replacement for mat. Leave, and she sarts July 1!!!!! She's a seasoned nurse research coorinator, so my patients will be in good hands! 

125 days to go!! 2 more weeks until V day! Wow! Soooo. Much to do still lol. Starting to look a place in Cali too! I told the kids to picture Halloween in LA! As we will be there! Lol. DH is busy....movie after movie, God bless him! But he might jump ahead to the States before us to get things squared for our home etc...

Feeling good otherwise, have this weird sensation sometimes...when I make a move that is too quick and I might. Be bending,I feel this sensation like hitting my funny bone in my arm, but it's in my belly. Really weird, dunno what or why. It goes quickly as it comes but it's uncomfortable....anyone have this? Dh is teasing me these days and says I walk like a pregnant lady, I told him to get used to it and shaddup! Lol.

How is everyone??? Reading back posts to catch up. As I the his baby Niskicking as wants to say hi to his virtual aunties. Peace, love, :babydust: and :hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Milty said:


> Mandy :hi:
> 
> Peace: what can I say look whos still pg!:haha:
> 
> Lady H: precious :hugs:

MILTY!!!!!!!!!! Omg omg omg FX'ed it is staying wow! Happy for you, got goose bumps typing this :D :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Thanks Rasha !!! 

But to be honest I havnt got excited yet...I really just feel confused


----------



## LLbean

did you test today yet Milty?


----------



## Milty

Yes I did and I don't think it was good.

It started looking like last nights test but started fading. There was this dang piece of fuzz on it I couldn't get off so I didn't get a pic before the fade. I did go ahead and take a pic around the 10 min mark but it's not focused right (fuzz again). A line expert might see something. Now I got the fuzz off but it's really like there was nothing there.

I would like to also mention I totally feel like AF is here. Ive been wearing protection for 2 days including last night.


----------



## crystal443

Morning girls :hugs: 

Peace, your going to go full term!!!! You did an amazing job :hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks ladies:hugs:

Rashaa time is flying so close to V day! Don't worry I'm sure you'll get more things done when you're done with work. Moving to Cali, lucky you! 

Lady H Hannah is a real cutey pie:cloud9: Hope you're healing we'll and getting to rest when she's asleep. Thanks for the tip on the pillow:hugs:

Sus I love Lia's underwater pic. She is a happy girl! 

LL I'm enjoying the blog.

Crystal the countdown is flying and I'm sure you're getting as excited as we all are for you. 

Milty friend :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wana B, thinking of you. 

Hope everyone is well. 

38 wks I can't believe it! I'm so grateful the progesterone worked. LL I think this girl wants to be a Gemini:winkwink: DH says I made Gemini so good that he's hoping for it too. 
My bump size has suddenly exploded, I am huge! Difficult to move around and getting nervous about the whole labour journey. I feel strange, keep thinking its going to start but nothing much seems to be going on. 

For those who've been here and got the T shirt, did you 'just know' when things were starting off, what were your earliest signs? 

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Just 3 more days and she can be a Gemini ;)


----------



## crystal443

I had lots of BH which I found confusing because I wondered how I'd know it was happening. As soon as "real" labour started I knew pretty quickly, I got AF cramps and spotting and the cramps got more and more painful until they were full on contractions, they also regulated into a pattern. Its different from being uncomfortable with BH, I remember telling the nurse I had bad period cramps and she told me that's how it starts :thumbup: I had 6 hours of labour with DD before the csection, now if you need to know anything about delivery I know nothing:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Peace, keeping my beady eye on you :winkwink::happydance:

LadyH, your little girl is just gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## crystal443

Peace, another day pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Haha Crystal! Yeah another day, new worry is not to go overdue now. Hmmm I'm certain this time next year you'll know all about labour :haha:

LL I think she'll have lots of role models with you, Sus and Bmom as fellow Gemini's.

Jax glad you're back! You had us worried:hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Love you girls :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Bravemom said:


> Love you girls :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Just checking in on you Peace :hugs::hugs: Hope your feeling ok today, I can't believe your still going!!


----------



## crystal443

No Peace today :shrug: I hope this means something good!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

I was thinking the same thing...

Go Peace:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Yes waiting to meet the little Gemini!


----------



## Bravemom

Thinking of you PB :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Lots of geminis around, my donor is a gemini and DD missed being a gemini by 6 days so she's a cancer. Liz your a gemini aren't you?


----------



## Bravemom

crystal443 said:


> Lots of geminis around, my donor is a gemini and DD missed being a gemini by 6 days so she's a cancer. Liz your a gemini aren't you?

Yip me and liz are both Gemini :thumbup::hugs:As is my sister and my dd :)


----------



## crystal443

Wow popular birthsign :)


----------



## peacebaby

Still here :coffee::sleep::shrug: lots of pain and cramps and 'for-no-good reason' tears but otherwise nada! She's waiting for one of Bnb aunties' birthdays! 

Crystal thats interesting you get the birth details of the donor. I'm craving SA restaurants and take outs so i think about your trip all the time...for yummy & healthy check out Kauai, you'll love it.


----------



## Jax41

Peace :hugs::hugs: the waiting must be driving you :wacko: Thinking about you loads :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yeah she wants to share her day with me hehehe. Hang in there Peace! And they thought she would be early HA!


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Jax...its the cramping thats making me nutty and this is only the beginning :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Jax...its the cramping thats making me nutty and this is only the beginning :wacko:

It can only get better :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Don't think you want to wait 13 days till mine :haha::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Peace, I wrote the restaurant name down :) There are so many seafood places and we LOVE seafood so this is going to be fun!! 

Cramps are really good, are you walking around lots to keep things going? Are you spotting at all? Sorry for the questions :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Peace I was in denial that it was labour even when I was! It didn't feel like AF cramps to me just uncomfortable pains in my back low down. I'd had the T night the two days before I was induced so I think it has slowly started on its own. Good luck!

Hugs to the rest of you, fx Milty xx


----------



## Sus09

Hello girlies!

I am a Gemini too:winkwink:

How are you all? Well it seems we will have another girl with us soon :happydance: Peace now it is the time to stop resting and get lots of movement so that labour porgresses.

Anyway hugs to you all, just popped to say a quick hello :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies!

Wow a house full of beautiful Geminis :hugs::hugs:

Crystal the spotting has stopped. First time to be disappointed about that! She is very low down and the tightenings are longer and more frequent but they dont feel like real contractions so i'm not sure what to make of it. Ah the seafood in SA heavenly :cloud9:

Lady H thats exactly it, I feel the crampy-ness very low down. I think it could be early labour, i even thought i was leaking fluid but midwife said it isn't. Hope you and Hannah are doing well :hugs:

Bmom haha you never know, thats the day my midwife has put down to start talking induction!

Sus :hugs: yip i'm bouncing on the ball, walking up & down the stairs etc so lets see. She's obviously enjoying playing this waiting game with us!

We've tried out various pain relief techniques including a warm water pool..pure bliss! I am so confused a part of me wants her out but then i feel sad that pregnancy is over and i wish it weren't. DH is going to a gig tonight, a band he last saw 25 yrs ago. He never goes out alone but I encouraged it because he has been such a superstar domestically since the pre-term scare. I think he deserves a night out but won't it be hilarious if it all kicks off tonight and he has to come rushing back on the tube:haha:


----------



## Milty

I think it will be soon :thumbup:

Do let hubby go out it will be good for him


----------



## Barbi

Hello ladies,

First, I wonder how Peace is going, any niggling little movements yet? It has been a while since you have posted on here, so eagerly anticipating the next post.

I have been extremely busy working since my ultrasound last Wednesday, and that means I have been neglecting all my buddies on here. Hope everyone is doing well.

The ultrasound went well. Baby Maia is growing well for her age, despite the low Papp A as they tell me, but we are still going to do four weekly scans. I was able to see (now I have a keen eye) the echo focus still in her heart, but I am not worried any more, if she is born with a heart problem we will deal with it then. All other signs point to her being very healthy and extremely active. It took us over an hour to get a profile shot of her head, but she surprised us all by laughing on screen (which I happen to have a picture of, her mouth gaping open as if she is saying "haha, I am definitely staying put").

My most current symptoms of pregnancy, which is giving me the greatest trouble, is heartburn. I have been woken up several times in the night with the thought I would be sick, and feeling just aweful. No matter what I eat, I cannot keep that feeling down. Any suggestions ladies on what I can do to get some rest and the good feeling I used to enjoy?:cloud9:


----------



## Lady H

I used to keep a bottle of liquid Gaviscon by the bed and swig from it. Grim I know! Try little and often on the food too as that helps. 

Any update Peace, has it progressed? I agree I'm gutted not to be pregnant now and I get bump envy when I see one!


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Sorry its a :sleep: update....all gone quiet here :coffee: Just chillin and letting my body do its thing, the only thing bothering me is the SPD pain and I've been told i will probably struggle with my pelvis until the relaxin hormone wears off which could be up to 6 mnths:wacko: 

Barbi grab the Gaviscon or try peppermint tea before bed :winkwink:

Lady H hope the Bfing is getting better...everyone says the first 4-6wks are the worst the hurdle to get through. Glad you've got hold of LLL.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Milty

Ahhh Peace I thought it was going to be THE news...


----------



## peacebaby

Sorry Milty its boring i know...trying to stay positive though & trust that my body will get into gear when the time is right (i guess :shrug:)

I was terribly upset by the news showing graphic pics of the newborn baby boy in China..what a :cry::cry::cry::cry: story. Kept me up all night but i'm glad to read today that he is doing well and lots of people would like to have him.


----------



## crystal443

Peace, your doing the best thing by letting your body do what it needs to :) She'll come when its time and not a minute sooner :hugs: hang in there!!

I felt sick when I saw the news of that baby in China, who on earth could flush their baby??? So sad


----------



## LLbean

yes I agree Crystal...so disturbing!


----------



## vermeil

vermeil said:


> hello!! Hope you ladies don`t mind my peeking in here. I guess after 18 months I'm a ltttc graduate. It took a lot of effort, IVF and a FET to get here. I'm six weeks along, have the dreaded viability scan on Monday. I'm sooooo scared. I got to this point after the IVF in december, but there was no heartbeat. I really hope there is one this time. Driving myself absolutely :wacko: with worry. Oh I'm 41.
> 
> Glad to meet you all! Now to catch up on err 70 pages of posts :haha:

Hello again! First I freely admit I was so terrified of that scan that I avoided all things internet for a while. The day of the viability scan I was a mess, didn`t sleep, couldn`t eat, had killer heartburn just from the stress. They found a strong heartbeat ... I burst out crying :blush: I was there! MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! Bye bye crumby fertility clinic! (that place was anything but friendly but that`s a rant for another day ;) )

Of course I kept worried, today was my first doctor`s appointment. I'm being followed by the top gyno team of the city, the senior lead doctor herself in our tier 4 hospital for babies, because my son was a micro preemie. She actually remembered me and said she was glad to follow my pregnancy! She is so amazing! I called the hospital on a whim, asked to see her by name and they gave me an appointment, no fuss. Yay!

Well today at first they used a hand doppler, and couldn`t find a heartbeat. The intern was wonderful, excused herself and said she`d be right back. I went into semi-panic mode, trying to convince myself that at 10 weeks it does happen they can`t hear the heartbeat yet. Well the intern came back with the senior doctor, ultrasound doctor and ultrasound machine in tow! Was quite the procession! The senior doctor waved her hand 'pff we`re NOT letting you go home without reassurance so I tracked down the ultrasound team.' wow. I was speechless and incredibly grateful.

I dropped my pants (tons of practice at the fertility clinic :haha:) and within 10 seconds the senior doctor let out THERE THERE I SEE IT! THERES A HEARTBEAT! Bless her heart, I think she was more excited that I was. So... I burst out crying again :dohh: 

The rest of the appointment was a blur, I'm on strong medication for blood pressure since that was the cause of the pre-eclampsia. I also have immunity issues (antiphospholipidsm syndrom) so I have to take daily heparin shots. Still on daily progesterone shots too. My bum is made of steel now from all the jabs :blush:

Going back for nuchal test in two weeks. I'll be 12 weeks! Soooo close to the objective of 13! Almost there! :thumbup:

Alright, enough about me - 

peace sending you lots of restful, positive vibes!

Mandy that is incredible! YOu must feel on top of the world! Congratulations again.

Lady H she looks adorable, you are one lucky mom :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!!! how is everyone doing?

I've been busy with the babies as you can imagine, and when they sleep I pump or sleep or eat, lol... I've missed you all!

Peace, did you have your baby yet?

hugs to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Preace, I think the princess needs an eviction notice now lol


----------



## Bravemom

Peace happy 40 weeks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi girls 

Nice to read the happy updates Vermeil and Wana B! 

Rashaa happy V day:happydance::happydance::flower:

Im still here Wana B :winkwink: love your new ticker:cloud9:

Thanks Bmom :hugs: can't believe it!

Yeah LL she's missed your and Sus's birthday, will she catch Bmoms????? Haha lets wait see! Will keep you posted.


----------



## LLbean

Tell her auntie Liz says its time to come out now! Lol


----------



## Lady H

Peace yay you made 40 weeks! You absolute star you. Time for out now baby bean....


----------



## crystal443

40 weeks!!!!!! Peace that is awesome :)


----------



## Jax41

Anyone heard if peace is okay? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I heard yesterday, she was fine, still waiting.


----------



## Rashaa

Waving Hi to everyone!!! Hope all is well, can't wait to hear from Peace :)


----------



## peacebaby

I've had my baby:cloud9::cloud9: arrived at 8:04 Sunday night she's here cant believe it cried and cried:cry::cry::cloud9::happydance: It was so fast, but we had a beautiful water birth with no meds! Snuggled up in bed now! I can't 
stop looking at her, can't believe it's a real live baby in our home! DH was super super fab and we had a fantastic midwife who's experience made such a difference. Oh my wordy I'm a mum finally!!

Thank you to each and every one of you for all your love and support over the past 3 yrs!!! Though we haven't met you all know more than family... She's a lucky girl to have aunts around the world
:hugs:

More tomorrow + pics!!


----------



## LLbean

I KNEW IT!!! all day you were on my mind!!!!

CONGRATS Mommy!!!! so what is her name???

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Milty

Oh Peace I'm just crying Happy Tears :cry:


----------



## vermeil

awww congratulations peace!! Glad to hear it went so well :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

YAHHHHH!!!!!!! Congrats to you :hugs::hugs:

Sounds like you had the perfect birth, some pics please and details like name etc :)


Your a mummy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

O peace congratulations . I'm so over the moon for you and I wish I could give you a big hug in real life ,can't wait to see pics and I hope you are looking after yourself . Enjoy every minute of your precious girl . Love you loads and loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lady H

Yayyyyy! It's amazing how fast you forget the birth when you look into the eyes of your beautiful baby. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Barbi

Oh peace, I am so happy for you. Looking forward to seeing pics of her.


----------



## Lady H

How are we all doing ladies? Thread has gone quiet. Any news from anyone? 

Hannah has a horrible red and yellow crusty rash on her face we are working on clearing up. I'm only expressing twice a day now whilst I use my huge freezer stash mixed with formula to transition her over fully to formula. It's been an emotional journey but I have to let go of breast feeding and do what's best for us all.


----------



## Barbi

Hi all,

Lady H, good luck with the transition.

On my front, I had a full on week these past few day, but have some awesome news I received yesterday from the hospital registrar. Little Maia no longer has an echo focus in her heart and she is doing normal in all other areas, including her growth, which she measured at 27 weeks yesterday when I was exactly 26 weeks pregnant.

Today I went out shopping for various items, including a car seat for the baby. It was on special and so I got it for $169.00 Australian dollars, which is a bargain in my eyes.

Also went to a second hand store and bought stacks of clothes for the little one, not just newborn stuff but for later when she grows some more. So adorable, I have uploaded some pics of them, hopefully you all will be able to see and access them.

I finally finished my exams also yesterday and now will have some maternity leave until the baby is here and after. I will go back to uni next year.

Take care everyone.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0006.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0007.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Milty

Oh I just love little girl clothes!!

So glad to hear The echo focus is gone! What a relief for you.


----------



## crystal443

Oh those little pink clothes are so pretty :) Glad the echo is gone :thumbup: Big relief I bet!!


----------



## peacebaby

Hi girls 

Thank you for all the well wishes :hugs:
How is everyone ? Thinking of you all daily but it's been hectic. Our LO has a touch of jaundice so we're desperately working to clear it out. The midwives wanted me feeding her every 1.5- 2 hours which means I'm a feeding machine, no time for much else. But we are loving every minute of it! We're still very emotional to finally have her with us :cloud9::cry:. She's tiny, birth weight just about 3.5kg(6lb12) but perfect. We've named her Arya ( its an ancient Indian name meaning noble woman) Maryam (Arabic version of Mary). I'll try to post a pic below.

Barbi glad all is well with your LO and those outfits are just :cloud9:

Lady H been thinking about you. BFing is hard period. You have done an amazing job with Hannah and know that she has already benefitted from your milk. I totally understand what you mean that all you want is to enjoy her and if something interferes with that its best to focus on the positive...these weeks will fly by and you deserve to enjoy her. I've had my share of tears with the pain already and i cant say what i'll do because its such an up & down journey. I wish it was as easy as it looks. It seems unfair to me that we have to suffer more pain just to do something that is supposed to be so natural. Don't beat yourself up and just enjoy Hannah!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Milty

Oh Peace she is precious! And so much hair!

BF is painful and hard work. I wish more were open about how hard it is. I can say with all honesty the pain did get less and less as time passed. Although I never found BFing a bonding time which is what we are lead to believe.

Congrats again Peace!


----------



## Barbi

Hi all,

Thank you for everyone's lovely comment. The clothes are beautiful, and I can see this little one will be a true princess, although my other half said (before we knew she was a girl) that if LO is not a boy, she'll be a tomboy.

I have been having my feet up all weekend, it makes a huge difference with my fluid retention, which has tripled my ankles and feet in size. I am working at the moment so the swelling cannot be avoided during the week, but my other half has been so good, he's been doing all the washing and cleaning around the house without any complaint.

I am ecstatic about the echo focus being gone. I spoke to my dad this morning about the results and went into detail about maybe being able to be transferred back to low care at my hospital if the next ultrasound scan comes back normal also (due to have that done on 1 July). He was like, Barbi, I don't really understand what it means to give birth in a bathtub, talk to your mum about that one. The only problem is that my mother is in Hungary right now for my brother's wedding and she doesn't have great access to a phone for me to call her, so I am restricted to using Facebook, which she doesn't have a smart phone or internet for her to be able to monitor all the chats and messages on there. Anyway, I told him to tell her everything is normal. My father's take on the excess fluid retention, drink less water, lol.

Peace, I am envious, she is just precious, not long really for me now, about 14 weeks left. Good luck with BFing, I will try to BF also, but I am not sure whether I'll be good at it. There are so many unknowns that I am yet to experience.


----------



## crystal443

awww she is gorgeous!!! I'm sure her jaundice will clear, its no fun but feeding is the only thing that helps her get rid of it :hugs:

Love her name and after all she's been through she will live up to her name!! She has lots of hair so not long until you can break out elastics and bows :)


----------



## LLbean

Awwww she is soooooooo cute! With jaundice just get some sun on her


----------



## Lady H

Thank Peace, she is so so gorgeous! Mine was 6lb 12 too and we also had the jaundice struggle...needs to feed regularly but too lethargic to wake and feed.

Barbi great news xxx


----------



## Milty

Sometimes sitting them in their car seat with only a diaper on and then putting them in front if a window for just a few minutes helps.


----------



## Bravemom

Congrats PB she is beautiful and precious :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Barbi

Hello all,

It has gone very quiet on this thread, hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Thank you for all the well wishes :hugs:
> How is everyone ? Thinking of you all daily but it's been hectic. Our LO has a touch of jaundice so we're desperately working to clear it out. The midwives wanted me feeding her every 1.5- 2 hours which means I'm a feeding machine, no time for much else. But we are loving every minute of it! We're still very emotional to finally have her with us :cloud9::cry:. She's tiny, birth weight just about 3.5kg(6lb12) but perfect. We've named her Arya ( its an ancient Indian name meaning noble woman) Maryam (Arabic version of Mary). I'll try to post a pic below.

Peace! You're a Mummy!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::cloud9: Oh wow, I'm so happy for you, little Arya is beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello all!!! :hi: how is everyone doing?

peace! you are a mom!! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!

lady h, bfeeding was very hard for me. I did it for 2 weeks and in the end I was crying every time I had to feed the babies. I have a lot of milk (thank God) so I started pumping and it has worked fine for us, I have even built a supply that would last a few weeks after I quit pumping. It is time consuming but since I had the milk I figured why stop. Formula is good too, so if that is your choice, good for you.

Barbi, how are you feeling?

how is everyone else? Sus? Rash? Jax? Brave? Milty? Crystal? LL? anyone else I have forgotten?

I have been SO busy. My mom left about a month ago and I've been by myself (and DH who works from home) with the twins. Thank God for nannies! we have a ladie who started yesterday so that I can go back to work, so now I have time to write (yes, I am taking 5 mins to look at the B&B page :) ). I work from home also so it is good to be able to see the babies during the day. They are 3 months tomorrow! incredible!!

hugs to all!!! xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So happy to hear from you Belem and well done on keeping up with the pumping . :thumbup:pleased you have some help and you can come see us .miss you beautiful lady . Have you recovered from the birth ? How is hubby with his boys ? Any pics ???? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I agree pics of the boys would be great!!!

AFM I'm good


----------



## Barbi

Hi ladies, 

I have some concerning news, have been admitted into hospital with pre-eclampsia for the past week, and told yesterday by doc I won't b going home till I have the baby. I am currently 28 weeks and 5 days along and needless to say too early for pre-eclampsia.

Have also been transferred to another hospital in case she has to b delivered b4 34 weeks, as there are better care arrangements at this hospital for a premier baby. If ai make it to 32 weeks I will b lucky. Natural birth is looking like less of an option, c section is very likely for me, which is not what I want at all. Sad news but doc says this is very common in first pregnancy.


----------



## LLbean

oh Barbi, holding all good thoughts for you :hugs: everything will work out


----------



## Lady H

Barbi sorry to hear that. At least in hospital they can do all they can to keep the bean in there. However that's a worry of course. Xxx


----------



## Bravemom

Barbi thinking of you and praying she stays in there for another while :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ALISON69

Barbi 
thinking of you and praying she stays in there for a while longer. 

:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Barbi that is tuff. I'll be praying she stays put for you. Also I would make sure they give you the steroid shots ASAP. They make a huge difference!


----------



## Jennifer01

Hi Ladies I've been away for a loooong time!! 
Life got crazy for sure but I wanted to update and check in on you all!
I had my little guy at 35 weeks on March 25th after getting preeclampsia again-however a much better outcome this time, no HELLP syndrome and I made it quite far...my first was a 31 weeker.
He was 4 pounds 15 ounces and now at 3 months he's 12 pounds so doing great!
I have been up and down, had some depression/anxiety but I think I'm coming through it now :)
Trying to post a pic but the file is too large!
I am trying to speed read through to see how you have all been:flower:


----------



## Jennifer01

ha well it let me put the pic in my avatar so there :haha:


----------



## ALISON69

Jennifer01 said:


> Hi Ladies I've been away for a loooong time!!
> Life got crazy for sure but I wanted to update and check in on you all!
> I had my little guy at 35 weeks on March 25th after getting preeclampsia again-however a much better outcome this time, no HELLP syndrome and I made it quite far...my first was a 31 weeker.
> He was 4 pounds 15 ounces and now at 3 months he's 12 pounds so doing great!
> I have been up and down, had some depression/anxiety but I think I'm coming through it now :)
> Trying to post a pic but the file is too large!
> I am trying to speed read through to see how you have all been:flower:

Hi Jennifer 

Congrats and baby is gorgeous. Well done you


----------



## Milty

Oh I've been wanting to hear an update from you!!!

12 pounds is great!! He is sooo cute...he must be looking at you in that pic


----------



## LLbean

what a sweet picture


----------



## Bravemom

Aw jen he's beautiful . Sorry to hear it hasn't been easy for you . Hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Barbi, I am sorry to hear you are going through a tough time with the pregnancy. Hang n there! take it easy and tell the baby to stay there as long as she can. Praying for you! xxx :hugs:

Jenn, your baby is gorgeous! congrats!! I hope you are feeling better with the depression/anxiety. Motherhood can be tough for sure.

We had our 3 month check up today. Boys are doing great. Michael is at 14 lb + and Matias 13 lb + (Michael was the smallest of the two at birth and now he's bigger and taller). I am trying to post pictures so I hope it works.

Hugs to all! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wana b a mom

that was Michael in the previous post... here is Matias:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies

Bleh I typed a long post with one hand yesterday and lost it! 

Hope everyone is well.

Thank you all for the well wishes...it hasn't sunk in yet...somedays I still can't believe she really is ours!

Wana B..are the boys really 3 months already? They are gorgeous! Well done on having a good stash of milk. I thought about you a lot during my first painful week of BFing. I can't begin to think how painful it was having to feed two.

Barbi I'm so sorry to hear about the pre eclampsia and being in hospital. I read a lot of studies that say vitamin e and fish oil can keep it under control. It may be worth a try to keep your precious bean baking as long as possible. And as Milty says get the steroid shots to help mature babies lungs. It helps tons. I had them at 30+2 and when she arrived she was pink and breathing perfectly. Midwife said the shots had worked. Keep lots of entertainment to distract you so you're worrying too much, being in hospital all day long can add to the stress. 

Jen oh Jen it is wonderful to hear from you. Big :hugs: and sorry that you've had a hard time. Glad to hear its improving. Your boy is yummy and growing really well going by that weight gain. 

Alison congrats !

Afm I've been terribly ill with some type of digestive disorder that started 2 weeks post partum. Not nice at all when you're too ill to look after your baby. Am now on medication which I dislike but have no choice. Need more tests done later to see what it is. Also been struggling through BFing issues. She still has jaundice which they say is caused by breastmilk. As for her weight, i discovered last week that her birth weight was actually 3kgs 50grams not 3.5kg, whoever told me that made a mistake. she is now 3.4kgs. She has reflux so we have to keep her upright almost all the time. It's tough going as its just dh and I so we're exhausted but so so in love. Otherwise she is a sweet girl and gives us lots of smiles. 

If any one has any tips on infant reflux please post! 

Milty, Bmom, , Crystal, LL, Jax and anyone I 've missed :hugs::hugs::hugs: miss you girls!


----------



## LLbean

Wanna b...they are so big already and so cute.

Peace sorry you are not feeling well :(


----------



## crystal443

Peace, so sorry your not feeling well :nope: I hope they find out quickly what the problem is. I also hope the jaundice and reflux gets sorted soon as well, its not easy when you don't have a support system. Hang in there!!


----------



## Lady H

Peace Hannah has reflux too. We have her on infant Gaviscon, half sachet per bottle. After she finishes a feed we keep her upright for minimum 20minutes and her Moses basket is raised at the head. We also bath her in a Tummy Tub which she loves and burps every time in. It seems to settle her if she is upset. 
https://www.tummytub.co.uk/about.html. Apart from that we just need to wait fior them to grow out of it which is a pain.


----------



## Jennifer01

Thanks very much everyone and I'm slowly but surely catching up on you all!
Peace I just wanted to tell you my guy has reflux also, he is on zantac 3x daily but it is taxing for sure! He has choked on his spit up many times so very scary:nope:
Hopefully I will get the hang of getting everything done in the day as well as get some sleep and I can talk a little more extensively..I've missed you all!
Also-What beautiful babies have been born to this board!! Maybe that's the infertility reward-not easy pregnancies but the most gorgeous babes!!
I'm looking forward to seeing MANY more graduates on here, no one deserves it more than this bunch:hugs:
Since I can't seem to post a pic I will update my profile to a more recent shot!


----------



## Barbi

Hi all,

I'm doing better than b4, so is Maia. Today I am 29 weeks exactly. Doc was full of praise today, my bp despite being consistently high is not so out of control that they are making hard and fast decisions on getting her out yet. My goal is to make 32 weeks then reassess from there. I might even b able to go home this weekend for a couple of hours.

Peace and Milty, I have had three injections of lung maturation drugs for Maia, first on the day I went into hospital, one more 24 hours later and one topup today, they will b weekly topups from now on.

Maia is very active and despite the growth being monitored with the low papp a etc, she is a healthy 1.3 kilos at 29 weeks. The longer I can keep her in the better. 

Thank u everyone for your support and I'll keep updating as much as I can. It goes without saying I wish all the best for everyone. I am posting this on my phone and with carpal tunnel as well my fingers go ******* when I have to hold things in my hand. Take care everyone.


----------



## Milty

It sounds like your being well taken care of!! So glad she is able to stay put for now!

I recommend getting audio books to listen to so you don't get too bored!


----------



## Jennifer01

https://i1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/jlb1975/null_zpsaefdb509.jpg


----------



## Jennifer01

oops that was gigantic:haha:


----------



## Jennifer01

Barbi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm doing better than b4, so is Maia. Today I am 29 weeks exactly. Doc was full of praise today, my bp despite being consistently high is not so out of control that they are making hard and fast decisions on getting her out yet. My goal is to make 32 weeks then reassess from there. I might even b able to go home this weekend for a couple of hours.
> 
> Peace and Milty, I have had three injections of lung maturation drugs for Maia, first on the day I went into hospital, one more 24 hours later and one topup today, they will b weekly topups from now on.
> 
> Maia is very active and despite the growth being monitored with the low papp a etc, she is a healthy 1.3 kilos at 29 weeks. The longer I can keep her in the better.
> 
> Thank u everyone for your support and I'll keep updating as much as I can. It goes without saying I wish all the best for everyone. I am posting this on my phone and with carpal tunnel as well my fingers go ******* when I have to hold things in my hand. Take care everyone.

Hi Barbi I don't really know you but I had a 31 weeker. She was 2 pounds 15 ounces and is now a healthy adult:thumbup: The steroid shots for lungs are crucial, my girl didn't need oxygen or any assistance except time to grow and a warm incubator! Best of luck!


----------



## crystal443

Barbi, sounds like they are taking things slow which is a good thing :thumbup:

Jen, he is gorgeous!!!!!! Love the brown eyes what does your daughter think of him? I know she's older but she must think he's adorable


----------



## LLbean

Awwww baby!!!!!


----------



## Milty

Ohhh Jen he is so big already!!! And such a happy boy!

:cloud9:


----------



## Jennifer01

What's funny is his eyes are super bright blue...it just didn't show up in the pic!
My daughter is very focused on work and school, not lots of time for him but he ALWAYS smiles for her which is cute!
Crystal I see good luck is in order I will cross my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## Bravemom

Jen he's beautiful :cloud9:barbi thinking of you :hugs:


----------

